# Pushups- Try Reading Here First- Merged Thread



## nULL

Just a quick question...how many pushups are/were you able to do at your physical? I have my hands underneath my shoulders, about 6-7 inches apart, and am able to do 27....for the past 2 months. Just wondering what you people were able to do, and if you could offer any tips. 

Cheers!


----------



## JDG

I stopped after 22.  Probably could have done 25 if I really tried, but pushups come hard for me.

One tip -- make sure you go all the way down.  They‘re strict about that.


----------



## GrahamD

I did 30 just last week in the Toronto recruiting center.  Normaly I would do 40+ with my hands (thumbs pointing inward) 6" apart.  However he made me put my hands so close together that my thumbs could almost touch (no more than 2" inches apart).

It felt very uncomfortable and unnatural.  Also he made me touch my chin to the floor.  He told me that 30-40 was a "good number" for infantry candidates.  So my only advice would be, to keep working at it, do as many as you possibly can, and maybe practice doing them with you hands a little closer together.


----------



## Sundborg

I did 40 at mine.


----------



## Theoat

I thought we were supposed to do as many pushups as possible in the physical. When I had mine, everyone was automatically stopped at 20.


----------



## Andrew_Power

i can do 10 in under 20 sec, but i usually take short 2 sec breaks where i shake my arms out and by doing that i can continue (doing so i have done up to 100, but this doesnt really count) so i can do about 10 (lol) i will get back to you when i figure out how many i can


----------



## deathwing5

i did 40 at mine.  funny thing about pushups is you feel like you can do them forever. but then u die.


----------



## shaunlin41

The key to push ups is not to stop,  If you do than the lactic acid builds up, muscles tyre and you are done for.  Get a steady pace and try your hardest to keep going.  The best way to increase your level is to try every day to better the last and keep pushing.


----------



## Joel85

i only did 26 at my phsyical, but not I can do 36


----------



## McInnes

They stopped me at 20 on my physical.


----------



## Theoat

I applied for vehicle tech. for reserves, but even other people who applied for infantry reserves and reg force(not sure what trade) were also stopped at 20 as well.


----------



## Deleted member 585

This evening, my tester stopped me at the minimum for my age & application type, which was 19 pushups -- but I kept going.  "One for the Line Trade... one for the Queen..."

He seemed briefly irritated, then he cracked a little smile.

He was hesitant about stopping me on the sit-ups... and did-so only at the one minute mark.

For anyone who is nervous, it‘s natural.  I‘m in pretty good shape @ 32 and I was nervous.  I was so pumped after I was finished everything in 20 minutes -- returned home, barbecued 2 steaks with potato, onion, and mushrooms.

That not-eating-four-hours-before-the-test stipulation only made me more hungry.

BTW, are these people former PERI staff, or what?  I bailed before remembering to ask my tester.  I can‘t figure why that trade was discontinued.  They left... the BMI standard was obliterated... then all these doughnut-disposal-units started appearing in massive, tarp-like OD uniforms, laces-a-hanging, berets way back on their melons like some arty french tam...

No offence to the obese, or those considering obesity.  Or those with acutely advancing foreheads.

Laugh with me people.

Cheers!


----------



## McInnes

my friend and i are both going PRes infantry, and both got stopped at 20 for both the pushups and situps. For me, the person testing me was not employed by the CF, so doubt they wanted to waste time watching me do more than I needed to.


----------



## nULL

How many could you have done?


----------



## Deleted member 585

Pushups
Reps to failure @ close hand placement: 24
Reps to failure @ shoulder width hand placement : 32

(Mine were done with hands @ shoulder width.)

Situps
Reps in 60 sec: 36

EDIT: Need a little triceps work, St. Onge...


----------



## McInnes

I‘m pretty lightly built, not exactly top-heavy, more of a runner after all. I can only do 30 with the hands close and 40 with the hands farther away, gym class pushups as opposed to military style. Pushups are definatly something that i need to work on.


----------



## Bert

I did 42 PUs on my test.  Just got there before
the time finished.

At the gym, I found the inclined bench press, standard bench press, and the shoulder bench press (two to three times a week) helpful in building the strength quickly.  One evening a week I did sets of inclined push-ups using the side of a bath-tub to better the technique and train speed.  

I‘m going ATIS and wasn‘t asked to do close-in hand PUs during the test.  Just the standard shoulder width.


----------



## clinton_84

I was stopped at 21, It was weird cuz whenever i tried practicing pushups I dont do very well I get to like 4 then cant do anymore, I have the strength its just push-ups I find hard, If anyone has any tips on how to do pushups id like to hear , when i took the test she told me its easier if you do them as fast as you can and dont stop


----------



## Sundborg

There was no time limit on my pushups when I did them.  The lady just let me do as many as I could: 40.
For the situps, I had 1 minute and I completed 44.


----------



## iamcanadian3885

For me, push-ups had never been a problem.  However, a week before my PT test, I got nailed twice by a puck (I‘m a goalie).  I thought I was done for, got physio, and what not, still had a bruised bone, tendon, muscle.  Went for the test, all worried, hadn‘t done any pushups since the injury worrying that I‘d damage it.  Went all out, pain and all and got 29 done.  Not my personal best, but it was good enough for the test.

All in all, the PT wasn‘t too much to worry about, although for me, being nervous boosts my energy level.

On sit ups I got somethin around 45,46.


----------



## E13E

when you are doing your pushup make sure you have your hand partly under your shoulders or they don‘t count.


----------



## iceman2g

I did 45 on my physical, there was few females in the room so I kinda stopped after that because I was starting to shake and look all funny. I did my physical at the center in Toronto. The trade i‘m getting into is infantry.


----------



## yot

u guys are great....

The best one... for me is 10 push-ups.. for ladies. I keep trying to do it everyday, but somehow, it remains the same... and I try to do chin up, but I can‘t it is so hard for me... and I will keep try before I take the PT.


----------



## nmoulson

to do your push ups better, try different variations.  Try doing them on an angle pushing off of a couter top then once you feel comfortable at that angle, try something a little flatter.


----------



## Bert

Yot, I had the same problem.  Got stuck at a certain level and no matter what I did, I couldn‘t get past it.  This is just my experience,
I went to a club and started doing bench press variations (bench press, inclined bench press, and shoulder press) as well as tricep sets 3 times a week.  Pumping the iron got me over the plateau.


----------



## Sundborg

Pumping iron is the best thing you can do to build up our muscels to give you that extra in your workouts.  ****, now that I think of it, I should go pump some iron tonight, I havn‘t done it for a week or so.


----------



## CWeb26F

Hello everybody, my name is Cathy and I‘m new to the board. I‘m applying to ROTP for the last 2 years of my Nursing Degree (BScN). All the paperwork is in.

My PT test and CFAT is scheduled for March 30- I put this off deliberately because my fitness level was not the greatest. I have been working out hard since January, and even consulted a PSP guy from CFB Borden who did personal training on the side. 

I unofficially passed the Grip, 20M shuttle run (although will be doing the Step Test at CFRS Barrie)and situp parts of the test (all easy). The problem was I couldn‘t do a single pushup (and as a 26 year old female I need 9). I have been working hard on this, and can now at least do 9 from the knees.

My questions are- how picky were the (I‘m assuming PSP folks) who did the pushup test? Did anyone get to do them from the knees? Did they use the same standards for everyone?

I‘m not sure what chances I have of getting accepted if I can‘t do the pushup thing properly (by March 30) I know I will have to do tons of them during BOT. In the meantime I‘m just going to keep working to develop strength.


----------



## I_Drive_Planes

Hi,

I had my PT test last week, and they were really picky about the pushups, your hands have to be placed just so, and you have to go down till you touch the floor, and up until your elbows are fully locked.  If you keep working hard at it, you‘ll get it. Good luck!!


----------



## CWeb26F

Thanks for the encouragement Planes   

Now touching the floor would be easy for me as I am overweight and have rather large-you know ;-) However, I think the thing is your upper arms have to be parallel to the floor.

Could be worse I guess- you guys have to do 19!


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

Just be careful you‘re doing eahc one properly. No need to waste energy on a push-up that doesnt count!


----------



## GrahamD

> I‘m not sure what chances I have of getting accepted if I can‘t do the pushup thing properly (by March 30) I know I will have to do tons of them during BOT. In the meantime I‘m just going to keep working to develop strength.


You have to meet the minimum requirement.  Your best bet is to ask a recruiter about the "proper" way for females to do pushups.

I don‘t know myself if females are allowed to do them from the knees.

However, If you have to do them the same way as the men, then I would recommend reschedualing your PT test until you are sure that you can meet the minimum.  I would also recommend training to do a few extra so that you don‘t run into any trouble on test day if you are tired or something.

Anyway, good luck.


----------



## Barb

When I first started to do push ups I couldn‘t even do one.  It took me about a month to do 3-4 and now on a good day I can do 15. Not alot I know but for me I am happy!!  I don‘t do them faithfully everyday though.  To build my upper body strength I also worked on my back, shoulders and chest at the gym with weights.  Maybe your friend from the gym can recommend some exercises to build your upper body strength.
I did mine at the base in Greenwood and here they do not let females do them on their knees.  They have to be proper "man" push ups!
As someone previously stated maybe you should reschedule your PT test until you can do the 9.  It saves you from being retested and having to pay for the test yourself.  And from what I was told, you get retested on everything, not just the pushups.
What ever you decide good luck and let us know how you make out!
Barb


----------



## cathtaylor

Hi Cathy, welcome. A suggestion, from one medi to another, get a couple of dumbells (weights *smile*) 10lb to start and work your anterior, medial, and posterior deltoids. If you try to target the brachialis it‘ll support the larger brachii when it‘s time to do the PT. Don‘t try the pushups until you‘ve done this for at least 2 weeks. You‘ll surprise yourself. I wish you luck, after all, we all need nurses!


----------



## CWeb26F

Thanks for everyone‘s tips !!!

Guess I‘m doing boy pushups, darn <g>

I‘ve got 3 weeks, and I‘m totally working on these- have seen improvements already.

Interesting- I agree with working delts Cath    I was surprised, the routine the PSP guy gave me was somewhat chest- oriented. Also I need to work on keeping the head up, and energy conservation. Time to hit the gym for the weights!

You guys are awesome- wonderful motivational boost!


----------



## Yes Man

They are going to put a mat down in front of you that is about 8cm off the floor.  When you do each pushup you chin will have to touch the mat. Also unless they change the system for people over 26 (I don‘t think they have), you will have to do full pushups not just from the knee.


----------



## casing

The CFRCs have some new recruiting literature.  Among these items is a small CD-ROM containing information about the exercises that you must do (situps, pushups, step test).  The interesting part of this is that there are some videos that give you examples of exactly how to perform said exercises for the test.  Very useful.  I recommend picking one of these CDs up and having a browse.


----------



## CWeb26F

Thx Casing, I have said little CD rom and have studied the pushup part of it minutely (a male and female side by side pushup to some funky music). It was helpful but I felt they could have had more info about what does not constitute a ‘legal‘ pushup, common errors, videos of actual tests (for example, there‘s nothing on the video about a chin- measuring mat). It wasn‘t bad though- one thing I learned from it was that your elbows had to point towards your feet and not out to the sides.


----------



## Franko

First off welcome!

You must do proper "male" pushups...all 9 of them. No stopping, pausing or any of that crap.

My advise to you is forego the mini weights and hit the gym and get some serious workouts in if you have so little time before your testing. 

Talk to the PSP guys and gals...they‘ll help you out in regards to your questions to form. You‘ll also be able to find out how picky in that regard when they test you they will be....

Did mine last year...pumped out 35 to standard. The PSP guy was a real jerk though...I actually pushed out 55.

Have fun...and again welcome   

Regards


----------



## kristiegen

Try an exercise ball that matches your height. If its extremely difficult, start at your waist. With the ball under your waist, your hands on floor in the pushup position. Do as many as you can for a few days, or until you know its too easy at that stage. Then move down to thighs, knees, then ankles. The ankles are the hardest. When you can do 9 at the ankles, the floor should be no problem. Unforunately you cannot do your pushups at the knees during the test, yes it would be easier, but I tell you doing it the "man" way is such an accomplishment. It took me about a month in a half to do one. When I took my test last Aug I was able to do 11, & I was so nervous to do 9. I tell you all that hard work paid off,I felt fantastic. Oh & just to tell you I originally decided to join the CF in Sept 2002, but did not put in my application until Feb 2003, just because of the difficulty with the pushups. 

Good Luck!
Kris


----------



## Greywolf

I find initially, if you have difficulty doing push ups, it would help if you go to the gym and work specifically on your triceps.  They have different types of equipment for this...just ask the staff there.  

When I did my push ups at the tests (1st time in Sept, 2003, 2nd time in Feb, 2004 because the first results expired), we didn‘t use a mat.  I just did it on the bare floor.  My chest didn‘t have to touch the ground, but I had to go low enough so my upper arms are parallel to the ground.  

If you don‘t pass the test, you can do it again (but you got to pay the second time).


----------



## GrahamD

I just did my "update" test on Monday.  They used the mat.  However, don‘t be suprised if they don‘t use it, or even if they do things that you‘ve never heard discussed.  It seems to me that policies regarding everything are subject to change at a moments notice.

The first time I did my test, I found that my hand placement cost me about 10-15 pushups.  I was used to doing them with a relatively wide hand placement, where I could do as many as 45 before I‘d get really bad burning. He made me put my hands so close together that my thumbs could just about touch.  I was lucky to push out my 30th pushup, It took me about 5 seconds to do it.
My point is, be ready for it to be different than you expect.  Possibly a bit harder then when you do it at home.

I‘m sure for some people they exceed what they thought they could do, simply because of the excitement and adrenaline of the situation.  I wasn‘t one of those people.

I also think that drinking caffeine in the days leading up to the test also worked against me a little bit.  I was feeling groggy and a little agitated, as I often do when in caffiene withdrawl.  I passed no problem, but I think I could have done better.

Anyway, just a couple of things from my experience that you can consider if you so choose.
Good luck.


----------



## Barb

When I did my push ups I asked prior to starting if my hands were placed correctly.  I didn‘t want to start them and then be told to begin again because my hands weren‘t placed properly.  The person who did my testing did an example of the push up before I began.  She did hers on the mat but I asked if I could do it on the bare floor as I did not feel comfortable on the mat.  No I wasn‘t whining!!!  I just made sure I expressed any concerns prior to the exercise I was about to do so I wouldn‘t mess it up. The order I did my PT test was first the step test, hand grip, push ups and then sit ups.  I am not sure if this is the standard or not or if it depends on the person who is testing you.


----------



## Andrea_Dawn

I am currently trying to get myself in push-up shape. I have a really hard time doing even 1 push up so I've started a more concentrated weight lifting routine to focus on pecs, upper back, shoulders, biceps and triceps (basically entire upper body). I'm in great shape, I exercise regularly. I plan to go to basic training next spring/summer so I want to be in the best shape possible. Before deciding to do my BScN through ROTP, I went to school and worked as a registered massage therapist. I worked full time for 2 years and had to stop because the job was killing me. :'( This is why I suspect that I have so much trouble with push ups - my wrists, elbows and shoulder joints arent in the greatest shape. Besides pumping up my weight lifting, is there anything else that would help me to get past one shaky push up?? Maybe someone else had the same problem........? Anyway, Im open to any and all suggestions!!


----------



## Inch

Try doing them from your knees for the first little while, to train your muscles.  Then go from your toes till you can't do any more and drop down to your knees. Even starting in the up position and slowly lowering yourself down (called negatives) will help you get better at them if you can't push up at first.


----------



## Greywolf

It'll also help if you go to the gym and work on your triceps (with those tricep extension equipment...well, the gym staff will tell you which is good for helping with push ups).


----------



## scaddie

Try doing a bit of swimming, and some more stretches to loosen your arms and shoulders up. Your stomach muscles play a role in pushups too, so don't forget about them!


----------



## Bert

Another thing to do is re-visit your weight lifting routine and figuring out whether its 
truly effective.  Are you lifting to little weight?  Are you training too long?  Are your 
repetitions per set too much?   Are you over-training specific muscle groups?  
Too much rest between sets?  Too many exercises for that muscle group?

By over-training or over-doing exercise can lead to tendonitis of the joints like the wrist, elbow,
and shoulder.  These joints needs a good warm up before weights and its better to cycle
the routine so you don't over-exert.  Stretch the muscles around these joints before, during, and
after exercise.  As mentioned before, cross-training  weights with swimming, floor hockey, 
badminton, etc provides recovery  time and maintains flexibility.


----------



## Benoit

Swimming is a great way to build upper body strength but your probably no where near a pool...as mentiond b4 try doing them from your knees first this will help train your muscles to doing push-ups then when you feel comfortable move on to the regular ones b4 you know it you will be doing 30  or 40.


----------



## Andrea_Dawn

Thanks everyone! One more question.......when doing the push ups, your elbows need to be as close to your body as possible right? Will I fail if my elbows stick out?? ???


----------



## Cali

I was wondering if anyone here has any tips on how to improve my pushups.  I am trying to join the army and the only test I have left is the fitness and my only weak area is the pushups so if anyone has some tips that would be great thanks.


----------



## chrisf

Keep doing them. That's about it.


----------



## Raptor

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Keep doing them. That's about it.



I agree...that is pretty much the only way to improve.

Do as many as you can, then take a break, and do it again.  Try that several times a day.  Try and break your previous days record.

Dont quote me on that...I am not a physical fitness instructor or anything.  And make sure you dont overdo it, you could end up doing more damage than good.


----------



## sgt_mandal

During the summer, me and the other guys in my tent had a goal of increasing teh number of pushups a day we did by 10. I forgot wat number we started at was, but i think it was aroun 20 or 30. We finished up at about 80 or 90 a night straight.


----------



## Goober

Fire off 20 or 30 pushups every time you think of it. Like right now, drop and give me 20! But seriously... do it. Everyday, 4 or 5 times or more a day.


----------



## Pieman

Be sure to  use the proper pushup form. Arms along your sides, hands under your shoulders, and do a full range of motion. It makes a big difference!

Your recruiting center should have a little CD you can pick up that has videos of the fitness tests, and shows a proper push up method.
It's free, so pick one up the next time you are there.


----------



## hiv

We used to play push-up poker as a way to increase our push-ups.

You and a friend (or you can do it alone) take a deck of cards and each draw a card.
You then do the number of pushups that correspond to the face value of the card.

2-10: The face value of the card
J: 11 pushups
Q: 12 pushups
K: 13 pushups
A: 20 pushups

You keep going back and forth until one person quits. It's a nice way to add some fun to push-ups.


----------



## Nat. Cap. Girl

and also... if you're even have trouble doing a proper push up, you can start by doing them on your knees.  I know it's the girly way, but it's better to start with something easy and then progress.  You can also try doing them with your hands higher up than your feet, e.g. with your hands on chairs.  It takes a little bit of the weight off.

edit: grammar error


----------



## Piccillo

also, you can put your feet up on somthing (i use my bed) and do 20 or so that way. do that for a week then go back to the normal way on a floor and youll find that you can do about 40-50 without a problem, when beofre 20 would have winded you 

(my experiance sometime last year, might work for you)


----------



## Fogpatrol 1.0

I have been re-doing three reps a day for a week now and I increased my numbers by 5 already.  You could do more reps in a day but overall it's not necessary, your muscle needs time to rest or they won't grow as much.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady

I don't know if you go the gym much, but if you do, try super setting push ups into your weights routine.  Everytime I go to the gym, I do a set of whatever and then I hit the mat and pund of as many push ups as I can...keep doing that in between sets...don't overwork yourself and of course take the necessary breaks...but you'll find that you'll improve very quickly...

There's tons of different methods...this is just one...


----------



## skura

If you do end up at a gym, or even with your own weights at home...there's exercises you can do to improve your triceps that will increase your push up numbers such as; tricep extentions, skull crushers, tricep pulldowns, and a few more.   Then there are all the other push up variations (legs on the bed / arms on the bed, push up poker etc.)...you just have to find an exercise that works best for you, do it, and watch your numbers go up.   Worked for me at least.

Good luck


----------



## DrSize

Pushups are extremely hard on the joints(elbows and shoulders).  I do not recommend doing them over a long period of time but really start to hammer them out the weeks leading up to your fitness test.  A good way to develop the muscles used for pushups is by doing benchpress.  Hold the bar with your hands the same distance apart as you would use for pushups....


----------



## Armymedic

DrSize said:
			
		

> Pushups are extremely hard on the joints(elbows and shoulders). I do not recommend doing them over a long period of time but really start to hammer them out the weeks leading up to your fitness test. A good way to develop the muscles used for pushups is by doing benchpress. Hold the bar with your hands the same distance apart as you would use for pushups....



Bang on. 

any shoulder, tricep and/or chest exercise weight training will help improve them. Increasing your overall upper body strength will improve your push ups. 
As a goal you should be able to bench your own weight about 5-8 times.


----------



## skura

It'd be an accomplishment to bench your own weight even once...at least it's that way for me and most of the other guys in my weight training class.  In a class of about 25 - 30 guys only (I'd say) about 5 or 7 (I wasn't one of them) could benchpress their own weight, 2 or 3 more then once.  But as soonas you get it once, the second, third, fourth etc. reps will start to come (as long as you continue in your training).


----------



## DrSize

Wow thats rough...I guess you are still young so it should rapidly increase once you start training seriously.  I am 6'3 285lbs and can benchpress 315lbs 12 times....the majority of my friends and people that train seriously at the gym do not have much problem benchpressing their bodyweight for reps...any active athletic male that trains should be able too....

Now benchpressing 2x your bodyweight is a feat...(a few of my buddies can ie 200lb bodyweight 405lb benchpress)


----------



## NavyGrunt

Im 6'3" 230 I bench well over my own weight.....I agree with DrSize if you cant bench your own weight their is a serious problem. You push yourself out of bed right? ;D


----------



## Pte. Bloggins

Aaron White said:
			
		

> Im 6'3" 230 I bench well over my own weight.....I agree with DrSize if you cant bench your own weight their is a serious problem. You push yourself out of bed right? ;D



Now I have no clue how easy/hard it is for you gentlemen to bench your own weight, but I don't even come close. And I can pop off pushups no problem...but bench presses seem to be different somehow...


----------



## Alex252

When i do pushups in gym class my teacher tells us to get a partner and have them put a clenched fist ontop of the other. I can do 39 of these. Is this the proper way?


----------



## D-n-A

Alex252 said:
			
		

> When i do pushups in gym class my teacher tells us to get a partner and have them put a clenched fist ontop of the other. I can do 39 of these. Is this the proper way?



No, the way I've done it in the military and testing is, you go all the way down(chest hits the ground), or have buddy put one fist under you chest and you have to go down an touch it with your chest.


----------



## civvy3840

I believe I have seen this on army.ca before but couldn't find it when I did a search. In my gym class we do push ups with our hands just outside the shoulders then go down until our arms are at 90 degrees. When I do this my chest is about 1 inch from the ground. I can do 35 of those before my arms give out. I have heard other places that to do a proper push up you have to have your hands right under your shoulders and go until your chest just touches the floor then go back up. I tried this at home and only managed 10 beforemy arms are really tired but at a push I can just make 19. This to me is unexceptable. I shoud be able to do more than this. So if you guys can tell me which is the proper way to do a push up and some excercises that work to improve my strength it would be appreciated. Also I am under wieght so that may have something to do with it.

thanks


----------



## Big Foot

The way they make us do it here at RMC is that only part of your hand is under your shoulders, going down so that your elbows are in line with your shoulder blades.


----------



## armygal

You read correctly.   The hands have to be under the shoulders.   I know that this hard, because when I first found out I was doing them wrong and did them the right way I was only able to do 7 and that was unacceptable for my standards as well, but with hard work and persistence I was able to do 15 of them at my physical test which is not too bad I guess since I only needed to do 7.   Good luck with that and don't beat yourself up over it.   It will come to you.


----------



## civvy3840

Does anyone have any good excercises to improve your upper body strength or even entire body strength? Also does being under wieght effect how strong you are/ can be?


----------



## The_Falcon

This has all been discussed before, you didn't search hard enough (considering the first sticky thread in this area will more than likely have the answers you are looking for).   When it comes to giving advise to PT programs, it is an individual matter.   Go speak to your gym teacher and ask them, or join a reputable gym and speak to a knowledgable personal trainer.   People here will offer you all sorts of advice, but most of what they know only applies to themselves, and in most case have neither the training or knowledge to be dispensing advice on phyical fitness.


----------



## logoboat

Ok, this problem isn't recent but its becoming more chronic and i currently have no time to go see a doctor about it. While doing larger amounts of consecutive pushups palms to the floor, i get a stabbing pain in my wrist right at the base of the Ulna. this used to be only in my left wrist which I've broken 3 times in the past, but now its in both wrists and its also starting to happen when I'm in the gym as well, mainly while doing benchpress. I'm now to the point with pushups that i can do 50 or more pushups consecutively in good form, but I'm having to stop from this pain before i have to stop from exhaustion. i can fight through the pain and keep going, its really not that excruciating but I'm worried that i might be doing major damage to my wrist. my question is has anyone else experienced this problem? if so what can i do to stop it? i feel its hindering my potential for a personal fitness level.


----------



## nULL

Don't seek medical advice from this type of forum. Go see a doctor. 

"Fight through the pain?" Are you trying to get carpal tunnel syndrome?


----------



## logoboat

I'm nott seeking medical advice as i said in the post, i havent had the time to go see a doctor in the last little while, didint say i wasn't going to eventual. I'm just wondering if its a common problem, since pushups are putting strain on joints it might be something common if it is, maybe i dint need to go see a doctor just get a wrist brace or something. and i tend to over exaggerate circumstances, so the "fight through the pain" is really more of a discomfort than real pain, but it makes me worry about damaging my wrist so i stop when it occurs.


----------



## agent911

Hey, im experiencing the exact same thing right now. Im kind of worried about it because I cant do push ups with them really hurting. The area I get the pain is if my hand was laying palms down   its on the top of my wrist on the inside, below my thumb tendonds in the wrist joint. I have a feeling it may be tendonitis. Im going to see my doctor on monday to see what the deal is. I researched it a little on the internet, what causes it is your carpel tunnell is to tight around your tendons causing chaffing or rubbing of the two and apparently you can get surgery for it, but seeing as I have BMQ in three weeks, I dont think thats an option. Secondly you can get a shot of cortozone in your wrists, apparently this relieves pain in the affected area for up to 3 months. However I have heard some things about negative long term effects, anyone know of these for sure?
Either way I would take it easy on your wrists as I have been doing, and if you would like to continue doing pushups, dont lay on your palms but instead make a fist. works if your on mat or something. and it even works your arms harder I find.


----------



## Hedgehog18

just figured i would asked a push up question here... when doing push ups at basic are they really picky about having your arms clsoe to your sides ... my arms are just not ment to do that lol 

howie


----------



## MikeM

They will show you the proper way, and everyone will do them that way.

The PSP staff are picky about pushups.


----------



## swanita

I can relate to this cause i've had it when i was younger playing vollleyball in highschool & it's starting to make it's way back.  Sounds like it might be what's called a "ganglion" which is essentially a bunch of nerve endings pocketed together....hence the pain.  From what my doctor told me (now this is over 10yrs ago) it happens most frequently when the wrist gets wrenched back a lot.  Obviously hurts more when pressure is applied to the joint, and sometimes when just bending the wrist itself.  Sometimes a wee bump can be seen at the back of the wrist when bending/flexing the wrist forward.  When I had this, I had to go twice for these cortisone-type injections into the wrist joint & DARN did they hurt.  Definitely try to get to the doctor & try taking some ibuprofen (Advil) & ice to help in the meantime.


----------



## agent911

Saw the doctor today about the pains Ive been having in my wrists. He said it was from over training. Tendinitis it is. He told me to take it easy on my wrists for a while. Told me if I wanted to continue doing pushups to do them on my finger tips or make a fist and use my knuckles. He also suggested doing some wrist curls with a small amount of weight. Doing sets with palms facing down and curling up, thumb facing up, and palms facing up. Also going to a session of physio therapy to learn some more on how to strengthen them. Ill keep you updated. Lastly, do you think it will be a big deal if sometimes during my BMQ in three weeks I wear a brace or tape my wrists? Will the Sgt. give me hell for this??


----------



## swanita

You might get "teased" about it initially but unless you do not participate in the PT, then shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## agent911

turns out it wasn't a problem with my tendons at all. I went to a physio therapist and he discovered I have hyper mobility in my wrist. The ligaments which attach all my little bones in my wrist have been stretched causing the little bones to float around more, so when i bend my wrist and load it with weight the little bones are not being tucked into the wrist place and touching the end of my fore arm bones where there are nerves located. Pretty painfull and doing pushups will only further loosen my ligaments and cause the condition to worsen. Only way to fix it is to operate but i wont be doing that anytime soon. So now I have to to pushups on my knuckles to keep my wrist in a straight and neutral position. Needless to say they are harder this way because I don't get to you any of my wrist muscles to lift myself up. ahhhh well just a better upper body workout. How strict are the instructors for form on pushups? If I explain to them that my wrist is hooped and my Doc told me to do pushups on my knuckles will I be allowed??


----------



## Dale Turner

You'll probably need a medical chit for your instructors to allow you to deviate from the proper form of doing push-ups and to allow you to wear a brace.

Depending on where you are doing your BMQ you can go on sick parade and get assessed at the MIR to get the chit you need.


----------



## agent911

I wont be needing a brace for my wrist. However I will need to to pushups on my knuckles. Im doing BMQ in chilliwack so its not a full fledged base. There is only the ASU, and summer training company. Whats a chit?


----------



## Troopasaurus

A chit is a little note that exempts you from something (ie PT) or allows you to wear something (ie aftermarket boots). A chit is required to be on your person while in effect. 

In Chilliwack you will still be doing pushups if your physicly able to; so it is best to get a note from your doctor prior to going and let your staff know at an early date.


----------



## Hedgehog18

Ok i just got the Recruiting cd which shows how ot do push ups but the two people doing them dont have there arms tucked in ? so does that mean we dont have to ?

howie


----------



## Big_C

Hey guys, I'm currently training for my fitness test to get into the regular force infantry and I'm having problems with my pushups.  I can do about 27 to 30 usually, but my back always want to arch back down towards the groundafter about 5 or 6 reps, and from what I've read, a push up without a straight back and neck doesn't count for your test.  I can force my back up in a straight line, but only for about 10 pushups.  Has anyone else had this problem, and if so what did you do to solve it?  What exercises can I do to strengthen the muscles in my lower back?


----------



## paracowboy

Big_C said:
			
		

> What exercises can I do to strengthen the muscles in my lower back?


more push-ups.

Also: good mornings, hyper-extensions, squats, bridges, deadlifts, sit-ups, crunches, leg raises, and push-ups.


----------



## GO!!!

Before you start working the lower back too hard, see a trainer - it is probably the easiest area of your body to injure with very little weight.

You can get a free consultation at most health clubs, or pay for it if you have to - but don't screw up your lower back. The consequences will last a lifetime.


----------



## Gouki

just seconding what paracowboy said, do more pushups. my mother was terrible for doing this (i'm talking after the 3rd pushup here) and it looked like her pushups were in two stages - torso lifting then hips and legs lifting. Every night when she did them to prepare for her BOTC course we would correct her posture each time. She kept doing them and eventually her body sorted itself out


----------



## paracowboy

how often do you work your lower back/obliques/abdominals? They all tie in together. You want a strong lower back? Work on your stomach. Look into building your 'core' (I believe that's the current phrase phrase du jour for it). 

Now do some push-ups.


----------



## REJ

Try doing the yoga pose called the "plank". I spent a lot of time doing this in order to build up those muscles. See this link: http://www.yogajournal.com/poses/470_1.cfm Not the best picture I've seen but all I could find in a hurry.

The version that I did had my arms bent at the elbows so I was resting on my forearms with my forearms out straight ahead of me, palms down. I held this position for one minute then I built up for consecutively longer times. This builds those core muscles and will really help you with your pushups. 

The thing I like about this exercise is that it uses the same muscles as  for pushups and I found it helped to build strength much faster than other strengthening exercises.

Good luck!


----------



## mover1

Big_C said:
			
		

> I can do about 27 to 30 usually, but my back always want to arch back down towards the groundafter about 5 or 6 reps,



So in other words you can do 5-6 pushups, I agree with paracowboy. on this one


----------



## plattypuss

As already mentioned focus on your core muscles.  The plank is an excellent exercise for this as are the others mentioned by paracowboy.  Doing more pushups is good but may not neccessarily directly target the core which sounds like it need strengthening.


----------



## Savage

Try doing push ups at night with a broom stick laid on your back for support, you should feel the entire broom stick on your back. If not you may have back problems.


----------



## x-grunt

Hi all,
I'm wondering if anyone here has a similar problem and can help me out.
When I do push ups, when my upper arm is just coming parallel to the ground my right elbow seems to "pop". It's kind of disturbing!

I can continue with the push ups, but if it "pops" more then once or twice it starts to hurt. I tend to do my push ups a bit shallow as a result.

There's no residual pain, it's a bit stiff for a few minutes after I stop and then it goes away. I have full use of my elbow otherwise, no old injuries and I can pump out push ups okay except for this.

Any info, tips, advice? I have been told this is not uncommon, and not in itself harmful. Not completely sure about that, to be honest.


----------



## Jaxson

i get the popping usually for the first 2 or 3 pushups i do then it does go away, but i dont get a pain like you do, it could be a joint problem you have? i do know alot of people who get that though and it doesnt seem to slow down their training or anything, so unless it really bugs  you, or someone here can offer you better advice, i wouldnt pay attention to it.


----------



## TheMachine

Build more muscle around the area, for example the chest and shoulders; then most of the stress will be isolated to the them not the elbow joint.


----------



## atticus

uhg, I feel for you, I usto get that but after I trained more it went away. I always wondered what the heck that was too. Now I just get a pop in my elbows when I'm lifting weights which no longer hurts, its just annoying and feels funny. When I had the problem I'd do my pushups in sets. I could go to about 10-15 pushups before my elbows would bug me too much and I'd stop doing pushups for a minute or two and then do another set and so on. For me it eventually stopped hurting when they popped and I was able to do more and more pushups without the popping as time went on.


----------



## SeanPaul_031

Theres 2 guys, they both have the same % body fat but one is alot taller and weighs 240 lbs and the other is shorter and weighs 170 lbs. Are push-ups going to be harder for the taller guy because he has more weight to push??


----------



## chriscalow

Do they both practice push ups?  If a guy is 240 pounds, I would think that his muscles would be used to playing with that kind of weight (mine are).  That's what I would think anyway, not a professional opinion, but I know I've been able to keep up with some of the lightweights in my time.  But on the other hand, I've seen 120 pound kids pop off easily 75-100 pushups.  Everybody is different.  It seems to mostly matter how prepared you are for it.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Infanteer101

You realize that push-ups and other related forms of physical exercises are almost always bettered with practice and with practice I mean A LOT OF PRACTICE! As for the different weight question, if both pers are used to some form of upper body exercises or work, they can achieve the same standard most likely within the same time frame. I will say here though that a person of 240 lbs will have a little more difficulty than the one who is 170 lbs, but to achieve a set standard is undoubtably a possibility given a strict and progressive upper body exercise regimen. A fitness instructor or PSP staff will be more helpful in this regard. As a rule, different body types have a variant level of adaptation to taking upper body stress and the more strength you have in your triceps and under shoulder-muscles, the easier doing chin-ups and push-ups will be. Furthermore, being taller or shorter in regards to building upper body strength is usually irrelevant however "weight" in the "wrong" places and lacking strength in the "right" areas (arms and core body strength in the abdomen area) can quantify the problem if you know what I mean.

As one of my Basic Recce Instructors once said..."If you can't even touch the ground for 2 minutes and get back up, how do you expect to crawl 500m down range and destroy the enemy?"


----------



## NavComm

Well I just got recoursed because I failed the pushups at Borden. I agree it takes a lot of practice. I saw some people with their butts stuck up in the air pass and some people's hips touching the ground pass. It's all about the 90 degree angle so make sure when you do a push up, your arms are 90 degrees, parallel to the ground. Size and weight has nothing to do with it, it's technique, technique, technique.


----------



## SeanPaul_031

To rephrase the question, what Im saying is, Lets say the 240lb and 170 lb guys can both do max 50 pushups. Now would the guy who is 240 lbs be stronger than the 170 lb guy since he is pushing more weight, even though they both are doing 50 pushups...

I think he would be. To test it, lets say you put them both on the bench press, an exercise where your body wieght has no bearing on the actual press, I think the 240 lb guy would be able to bench more than the other guy.


----------



## 9nr Domestic

SeanPaul_031 said:
			
		

> To rephrase the question, what Im saying is, Lets say the 240lb and 170 lb guys can both do max 50 pushups. Now would the guy who is 240 lbs be stronger than the 170 lb guy since he is pushing more weight, even though they both are doing 50 pushups...
> 
> I think he would be. To test it, lets say you put them both on the bench press, an exercise where your body wieght has no bearing on the actual press, I think the 240 lb guy would be able to bench more than the other guy.




I am not an expert, but I am 99% sure that you are correct in saying that a person that is 240lbs has to work harder, therefore must be stronger to do 50 push ups than a person that is 170lbs. To make sure that I am correct I will confirm with one of the PSP fitness staff on Monday.


----------



## Montsion

SeanPaul,

you're exactly right about assuming that someone who weighs 240 being stronger than the person weighing 170.  Their ability to do the same amount of pushups means that they have similar muscular endurance when it comes to doing this exercise, and they would be equally strong on a pound for pound basis.

Using your example of transferring the same two people to the bench press would definitely show that the bigger person would be 99% more likely to be able to bench a considerably larger amount of weight.


----------



## tikiguy

SeanPaul_031 said:
			
		

> Theres 2 guys, they both have the same % body fat but one is alot taller and weighs 240 lbs and the other is shorter and weighs 170 lbs. Are push-ups going to be harder for the taller guy because he has more weight to push??



We could get really technical on this. The taller man has a longer lever and therefore the overall work completed could possibly be equal to or less that the shorter fellow. But without knowing the exact heights, who knows? 

The 240 pound man may have far more practice doing pushups, so it might be easier for him, or vice-versa. 

The 240 pound man will consume much more energy and oxygen doing the same amount of work as the 170 pound man - the analogy being a muscle car and a compact car driving the same speed over the same distance. Larger engine, larger body, more fuel.

That being said,  I am NOT in the best shape of my life and I am 245 pounds, 5'9" tall and have done as many as 60 pushups in a minute - properly and judged. More than some, less than others, enough to pass. However, IF I have to do pushups on a 'one-second-up, one-second-down' cadence I'm a little less than par with most people, because my endurance is not as good as it could be.

Does that shed light or confuse the issue? 

In either event, if you are concerned about your ability to do pushups, start doing them. A favorite plan of mine is the one Bo Jackson touted - an older football great passed this on to him when he was a kid. If you are watching TV, every time a commercial comes on, do pushups. Next commercial set, do sit-ups. In an hour of Simpson's you can rack up a lot of sets and reps and not even realize it. Maybe that's what Groundskeeper Willy does.


----------



## SeanPaul_031

tikiguy said:
			
		

> That being said,   I am NOT in the best shape of my life and I am 245 pounds, 5'9" tall and have done as many as 60 pushups in a minute - properly and judged. More than some, less than others, enough to pass.



Was this for the coopers test that you did 60 in a min?

Anyways I have no problems myself for doing pushups, it wasnt why I asked the question. Im 6'6 and 210 lbs, and I am leaving for my BMQ aug 27. I can do 50 perfect pushups straight, over 100 if I am doing sets. I just wanted to know if pushups where harder for a much bigger guy like myself than for smaller guys who I will be with on my BMQ...

tikiguy you present a good argument about factors such as lung capacity and arm length, however if they both are able to do only 50 max, then wouldnt their lung capactiy, muscle endurance....be the same, ratio wise?

And yes my arms are much longer, but so are my legs, so I think it is all proportioned and it doesnt work *quite* the way a lever would work. Yes a longer lever does mean it is easier to lift a load, but then my extra weight accounts for the longer arms. Thoughts?


----------



## tikiguy

SeanPaul_031 said:
			
		

> Was this for the coopers test that you did 60 in a min?
> 
> Anyways I have no problems myself for doing pushups, it wasnt why I asked the question. Im 6'6 and 210 lbs, and I am leaving for my BMQ aug 27. I can do 50 perfect pushups straight, over 100 if I am doing sets. I just wanted to know if pushups where harder for a much bigger guy like myself than for smaller guys who I will be with on my BMQ...
> 
> tikiguy you present a good argument about factors such as lung capacity and arm length, however if they both are able to do only 50 max, then wouldnt their lung capactiy, muscle endurance....be the same, ratio wise?
> 
> And yes my arms are much longer, but so are my legs, so I think it is all proportioned and it doesnt work *quite* the way a lever would work. Yes a longer lever does mean it is easier to lift a load, but then my extra weight accounts for the longer arms. Thoughts?



If two different sized people are able to do only 50 reps each, their lung capacity is not necessarily the same, but their muscle endurance would be judged by most to be the same. It all depends on the definition of endurance applied. Personally, I think the larger man has greater endurance by being able to move a greater load over a greater distance than the smaller man, the same number of times. However, the CF FT doesn't take into account body morphology, so by their definition, both men have the same endurance level.

As for proportions in a lever system, not all people's proportions are the same. I have a friend who is virtually the same size as me but his arms are a full inch longer. That would require some amount of extra work in him doing pushups as he has to move the weight a greater distance with his body being the same length lever as mine. Gosh, it's been years since I've done any sort of mechanical analysis of levers, or kinesiology work so I couldn't put the exact numbers into place to quantify my statement. Hey, great questions! Really worked out my brain muscle for a bit! Now, does a man with a larger brain than another man do better on IQ tests or does he just have the capacity to do better? ;D

And for what its worth, my opinion is that smaller guys generally have an easier time doing push-ups (or most things for that matter), all other things being equal. Look at the cross section of the muscle and you will see that a smaller muscle will be back to its max in glycogen and oxygen much quicker than trying to refuel the 26" pythons. (Well, mine aren't 26", that was just for emphasis.)


----------



## alexpb

Ok, i tried looking for a thread that could give me the answer to this, but maybe i didnt look hard enough.
I apologise if that is the case.

I was wondering...

When you are doing the test to do 19 push ups in 60 seconds, what if i can do 19 push ups in 25 seconds but but 4 or so didnt count, and i still had 35 seconds left? Can i rest for a couple of seconds within that 60 second time limit and finish the last 4 pushups or do they have to be one after another after another non stop?

Thanks


----------



## -rb

Alex, it seems from this post as well as a few others that you indeed are not looking hard enough. Dig through the recruiting site, dig through this site, *thoroughly* and then any questions that you may have feel free to ask. I'm sure there are many who are more than willing to help out and offer their personal experiences as a tool to help you on your way, as long as the due diligence has been put forth by yourself and you are not bringing up subjects which have been covered in great detail before.

In this case I will refer you to the "Physical Fitness Guide for Applicants to the Canadian Forces" a detailed pdf which can be found *directly off of the recruiting website.

http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Read through it as it answers your question.

cheers.


----------



## Bradboy

alexpb said:
			
		

> When you are doing the test to do 19 push ups in 60 seconds...



   For my pushup test I had to do as many push ups as I possibly could. The only test I had a 60 second timelimit for was the sit up test. Are you absolutely sure they give you 60 seconds only for your push up test? I would call your CFRC and find out for sure. I've noticed from this site that different CFRCs have different ways of doing their tests. For example, for my push up test, the instructor put a pencil in front of my face and I had to come down and touch it with my nose. I talked to another person on this site and they were to come down and touch the floor with their chest. So to be absolutely sure I would recommend calling your CFRC and asking them. Cheers and good luck with your test.


----------



## DrSize

If you can't do 20 straight pushups you have no business applying to the CF


----------



## Bradboy

DrSize said:
			
		

> If you can't do 20 straight pushups you have no business applying to the CF



  Yes, I must agree with Dr. Size. Push ups are a measure of your upper body strength which I'm sure is a prerequisite for joining the CF. If you can't do 19 pushups, how do you expect you're going to get yourself over an 8 foot wall or climb a rope? If you're stopping after only 19 push ups for a breather, than I'd suggest you keep working on them until you can do at least 25 easily. A good way to improve the number of push ups you can do is to work your triceps, shoulder, and chest muscles. Military push ups require mostly triceps and shoulder strength so hit the gym. If you are unsure of what exercises work these areas than check out this website:

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.htm


----------



## TheMachine

the push ups are consecutive. In the application form it sates that you have completed x CONSECUTIVE push ups.


----------



## NavComm

DrSize said:
			
		

> If you can't do 20 straight pushups you have no business applying to the CF



Not everyone is required to do 20 straight pushups. Women over the age of 35 are only required to do 7. I agree the standard has to be met for every recruit, but honestly, not every member of the CF who is on active duty right now can perform 7 to 19 pushups in the 'proper form'.

I spoke to many infantrymen who tell me that they have guys who are 6'2 and 240 lbs who still have trouble with doing 'proper' pushups but are a great asset to their unit. They have plenty of upper body strength, they just don't perform well on the push ups.

Pushups, it seems to me, are relied upon as some sort of yard stick to a person's fitness. But when you think about the subjective manner in which the testers apply the standard, it really comes down to who they like and not how well the person performed the pushup.

Admittedly, some people suck at pushups. They need more practice. But if you pass the express test prior to basic and the requirement is that you have to pass it annually, then why are you required to pass it again at basic, possibly only 3-4 months later?  It's the only thing you are re-tested on at basic training. It's the only thing you are tested by civilians on. Coincidence? I'm skeptical about that.

Also, why is there no remedial push up training at bmq and yet there is remedial drill, weapons training, etc.? If a good percentage of recruits fail the pushup portion of the express test in week two, then why do the PT staff never teach a class on pushups following that or offer remedial classes on pushups for those who failed? It's just run, run, and run somemore?

I think the yard stick needs to be re-evaluated or the civvies doing the measuring need to be less subjective. As I said before I saw people with their arses up in the air pass. People who had their hips on the ground pass. And some kid who got 17 good pushups suddenly couldn't get another out of the 20 or so more he did before the staff told him to just give it up. How does one suddenly stop being able to do good pushups after doing 17 well? He wasn't one of the two staff told before the test: "you'll do ok, don't worry". The others should have read the writing on the wall and not bothered with the test at all.

/end rant


----------



## cgyflames01

Make sure you know the correct push up form, nothing is more dissapointing then when 8 push ups don't count. (personal story)


----------



## alexpb

Thanks for the replies.

Here is something i wanted to add...

When i first began to work out and exercising, my push ups were not that great, and neither were my sit ups.

I just have to say, WORKING ON THEM EVERYDAY HELPS BIG TIME.

I went from being able to do like 15 sit ups (until it began to hurt) now i can do 30 sit ups before i feel any pain in my abdomen(sp?) area.
I went from being able to do about 10, yes i could only do about ten push ups before it started to hurt.
For a couple weeks, for about 1-2 hours a day, i worked on them, and learnt how to do them correctly. I will continue to work on them ofcourse, but i just wanted to mention that i can now do 25 EASY, and properly.

A problem i had that i did not realize was that i WASNT inhaling and exhaling. When i would do push ups, i wouldnt even notice it, but i would hold my breath while i was doing them, i learnt to exhale and inhale on every push up. It makes it A LOT easier.

Thanks,

Alex


----------



## alexpb

Everyday i continue to try to increase my push ups. I actually ENJOY doing them now.

Now that they are easier it feels good seeing how easy it is when i go up and down.

I don't plan to stop anytime soon.

It just goes to show that it does work, and if you are dedicated, in the end you will notice the big difference.


----------



## badsector

I just applied today, I was wondering what the exact proper form is.  How much space between your hands?


----------



## badsector

Nevermind found it.



http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/engraph/howtojoin/fitness_eval_e.aspx?bhcp=1


----------



## NavComm

Mine didn't stop me. I needed 7, I did 17 when I was tested at CFRC. People weren't stopped at bmq during the test either. They did as many as they could and it's recorded. The more the better.

As for sit-ups it was do as many as you can in 1 minute at CFRC - same as at bmq, not do the minimum and then stop.

So I guess testers are different.

All I can say is: if that is how you were initially tested, I wouldn't count on it being that way at bmq.


----------



## NavComm

Yes that's all that is required to be enrolled, providing you pass all the other requirements. But once you are in training they expect you to put out your *maximum* on everything. 110% all the time.

I'm sure St. Jean will be great. You'll be dog tired but it's all worth it!


----------



## Cyr

When doing the pushup, you must keep your arms pushed against yourside and keep your hands at about shoulder width apart. My advice is to go tdown to  the recruiting centre in your city and ask for the package. In that package will be a small cd rom that you can run on your computer that will hopefully answer all you questions.


----------



## ab136

The push-up for the PT test are essential triceps push-ups.  On BMQ, are the requirements for push-ups the same....triceps?


----------



## Fry

Just wondering, for those who've attended or help run bmq in st. jean, what's the average number of pushups that a recruit normally can do when first starting out?


----------



## SemperFidelis

hmmm... i think i might be going nuts...who knew some push ups could stress someone out so much.   Im even losing sleep over this, I lay there in bed thinking about it for an hr or more sometimes and then get up and try to a bunch...get back in bed and do this over and over.   I'm going crazy because my fitness test is on August 26th (exactly 1 week from today) and two weeks ago I couldn't even do 1 push up.   Today I can do about 14 (the last 3 are kind of forced) I am a fairly strong female...I squat 225lbs -4reps, deadlift 220 4-reps , bench 105 -4 reps , and i curled 105 for 1 rep max the other day..I'm not the weakest...I just have never been that great at push ups , its my weakness.   I think I'm getting mild anxiety from it...Ill be somewhere..anywhere and ill start thinking about it and just feel like ill have to do a few push ups .   Ive wanted this for so long ...sooo bad!!   I'm 6ft, 195lbs (not a lightweight) I have my hands about 30 cms appart...I think I'm doing them right i go to about 4 inches off the ground, but yesterday I found out that my elbows have to be at my side??? ahhh any time Ive ever seen anyone do pushups, the elbows haven't been directly at the side of the body..not even on the recruiting video....what on earth? can anyone comment?  ???


----------



## alexpb

When i want to do them "right" by CF Standards, i lay on my stomach stretched right up with my arms in front of me, then i adjust my arms by bringing them in until they are under my shoulders, i curl my toes in so im on them, and then begin to do the push ups. All i can suggest is you keep trying. A couple weeks ago when i first began to do my training (that i do everyday now) i could do like 10 sit ups and like 8-10 push ups. I do them everyday and make sure to go until i cant take the pain anymore. 

It REALLY does pay off.

I can currently do 40 sit ups and about 30 push ups before i have to stop cause of the pain. Everyday i try to do atleast 1-2 more then the previous day.

Don't stress over it so much, just try your best and keep at it, don't quit right away when you feel them getting harder.

If you keep up with your exercising and try your hardest to do 1-2 more push ups everyday, you will soon see how easy it becomes to do 20 consecutive push ups like nothing...

I wish you good luck


----------



## NavComm

ab136 said:
			
		

> The push-up for the PT test are essential triceps push-ups.   On BMQ, are the requirements for push-ups the same....triceps?



Yes, the very same. Hands under your shoulders, arms at a 90 degree angle.




			
				SemperFidelis said:
			
		

> hmmm... i think i might be going nuts...who knew some push ups could stress someone out so much.   Im even losing sleep over this, I lay there in bed thinking about it for an hr or more sometimes and then get up and try to a bunch...get back in bed and do this over and over.   I'm going crazy because my fitness test is on August 26th (exactly 1 week from today) and two weeks ago I couldn't even do 1 push up.   Today I can do about 14 (the last 3 are kind of forced) I am a fairly strong female...I squat 225lbs -4reps, deadlift 220 4-reps , bench 105 -4 reps , and i curled 105 for 1 rep max the other day..I'm not the weakest...I just have never been that great at push ups , its my weakness.   I think I'm getting mild anxiety from it...Ill be somewhere..anywhere and ill start thinking about it and just feel like ill have to do a few push ups .   Ive wanted this for so long ...sooo bad!!   I'm 6ft, 195lbs (not a lightweight) I have my hands about 30 cms appart...I think I'm doing them right i go to about 4 inches off the ground, but yesterday I found out that my elbows have to be at my side??? ahhh any time Ive ever seen anyone do pushups, the elbows haven't been directly at the side of the body..not even on the recruiting video....what on earth? can anyone comment?   ???



Don't stop practicing them. When you get to bmq, keep doing pushups because you won't get much upper body training there. To keep yourself in good shape for the express test, keep doing pushups at bmq. That was my big mistake. When I left for Borden I could do 17 pushups. Two weeks later I couldn't do more than one that counted. You lose upper body strenght there because you never get to weight train and the PT is focussed on running, running and more running....with the swim test thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Mojo Magnum

SemperFidelis 

Don't stress, just keep at it!

When I went for my physical in Barrie the end of July.  I could have sworn the instructor didn't even look at me.  He just asked me how many I did! (of course I WAS looking at the floor while I was doing them)  

 I was all stressed about elbows bending to more than 90 degrees or my nosing touching the ground each time.  

I was shocked to find that my hands did not have to be "exactly" under my shoulders, as a result I beat my personal best by 3 push ups.

No Problem


(oh yeah, and that is not your picture)


----------



## NavComm

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> SemperFidelis
> 
> Don't stress, just keep at it!
> 
> When I went for my physical in Barrie the end of July.   I could have sworn the instructor didn't even look at me.   He just asked me how many I did! (of course I WAS looking at the floor while I was doing them)
> 
> I was all stressed about elbows bending to more than 90 degrees or my nosing touching the ground each time.
> 
> I was shocked to find that my hands did not have to be "exactly" under my shoulders, as a result I beat my personal best by 3 push ups.
> 
> No Problem
> 
> 
> (oh yeah, and that is not your picture)



Consider yourself lucky but don't assume this is how all testers run the test. Your arms MUST BE AT 90 degree angles. There is a certain form that is required. If you don't do them correctly, you will not pass the test...this is how 9 people got sent home from Borden. So your experience may have been different but I wouldn't want to rely on it as the 'norm'.

Practice doing the pushups correctly. Do them correctly. Full stop.


----------



## Jaxson

P-Free said:
			
		

> Wasn't advice, just a fact about the PT test. All you need to do is 19 pushups. It is a pass or fail test. Anything past 19 is just a waste of your time and your testers time. It isn't the more the better, it is 19 and you pass, less and you fail. Simple as that.
> 
> My tester stopped me after 19..




well yes that is true, but i believe the more you do the more competitive your application becomes (someone who knows from experience please correct me if i am wrong) and if that is correct then the more competitive your application is, the better shot you have at getting in quicker to your selected trade then someone who can only do the minimum (again correct me if i am wrong)


----------



## Fry

I don't think the more you do makes your application. If I recall correctly, I think kincanucks said in another post, replying to the same question, that as long as you reach the minimums, that's all that matters.


----------



## SemperFidelis

So...Ive tried doing the elbows beside the body.  And O holy s**t.  I did 2!! and not only that, I get this really weird sensation in my right hand.  It goes just from the wrist through to my pinky and sometimes the finger next to it...it almost feels like an tiny electric shock....ARGHHHH  fitness test in 5 days and counting down (including the amount of time i sleep lol)

(oh and Mojo Magnum...that is my pic)


----------



## NavComm

Fry said:
			
		

> I don't think the more you do makes your application. If I recall correctly, I think kincanucks said in another post, replying to the same question, that as long as you reach the minimums, that's all that matters.



Well I certainly don't want to speak for Kincanucks, but my experience at bmq was nobody stopped at the minimum if they could avoid it. You ran as much as you could, gripped that hand grip as hard as you could, did as many pushups as you could and did as many sit ups as you could.

There is a 'merit' of sorts for people who exceed the minimum levels. If you pass the 'merit' portion (I could be using an incorrect term for this, not sure what it's really called) you will not have to take the express test again for two years instead of taking it annually.

In other words, a 20 yr old male who goes above and beyond all levels of the test and reaches the 'merit' level will not be required to take the test again for at least 24 months. So if this male needs to run to level 6 as a minimum and runs to level 10 instead, does 40 pushups instead of 19, and 35 situps instead of 19 and has a hand grip of 140 - I'm choosing these numbers arbitrarily, you would have to ask a recruiter for the exact numbers - then that guy won't have to re-do the express test for 2 years.

Fry, this has been stated over and over on this and other threads here, so you really should re-think your "just the minimum" replies. They do a disservice to people, who, if they take your replies as gospel, could end up not getting the recognition that could help their career in the future.

Yes, you will pass with just the minimum, but wouldn't you rather do your personal best?


----------



## tang72

SemperFidelis said:
			
		

> I get this really weird sensation in my right hand.   It goes just from the wrist through to my pinky and sometimes the finger next to it...it almost feels like an tiny electric shock



i get that kind of electric shock as well!Sometimes, most of the time i just do alot of normals pushups and alot of tricep dips. I passed the PT np. i only get that electric shock when my head is down and my hand is somehow raised up in the air. all of a sudden i hear some kinda crack...pretty sure not bones but i think veins or something. I first found out when i came out of the shower and i started wiping my hair dry while resting my head down. Really wiered stuff.


----------



## Fry

I was told to stop at pushup 19, and that all would be written down was that I reached the standard.


----------



## NavComm

Fry said:
			
		

> I was told to stop at pushup 19, and that all would be written down was that I reached the standard.



Was that for the entrance test? Because like I said, it's different at bmq. Nobody stopped there. So if you are satisfied with that, then do it at bmq but you will see other people will do way more than 19 at bmq because they want to do their personal best. You'll still pass with 19 but that's the minimum requirement to pass.

Keep in mind too that at bmq your instructors could be watching and even if they aren't, they see the results. Do you want to give them the impression that you only put out the minimum effort or do you want them to say....Whoa look at Fry, he's got the right stuff, he's pumping those pushups out!

Think about it.


----------



## Fry

I was referring to the entrance physical, yes.


As for bmq, it's almost certain that I'll do way more than 19, but for the entrance test, I was informed that the only thing recorded was the fact that I achieved minimum standards.


----------



## NavComm

Fry said:
			
		

> I was referring to the entrance physical, yes.
> 
> 
> As for bmq, it's almost certain that I'll do way more than 19, but for the entrance test, I was informed that the only thing recorded was the fact that I achieved minimum standards.



On my entrance test they recorded that I did 17, I only required 7. So I guess different places do it differently. Kind of sucks that you weren't allowed to do your maximum, but rest assured you will be allowed to do it at bmq.


----------



## Fry

yeah... well I'm not so sure that I wasn't allowed to do it or not, but I just walked in, and when I did my fitness test, I asked the lady how many pushups I'd need to do, she told me 19 is all that's required, there's no need to do more. I was also real hungry that morning, the B&B that I was put up in, didn't serve breakfast until 7:30am, meanwhile I had to be at the CFRC at 8:00am. But I got through it, thank God.


----------



## Island Ryhno

Fry, you should have taken along some fish cakes, that would have given you a boost. The CFRC at St.John's is...ummm different lets say. When I did my testing, the lady rushed me along as they had taken the wrong person in for the fitness test in my slot, hence the good Capt was waiting for me to do my interview. So I did the bare min on the situps and did about 30 push ups before she made me stop and told me to go to the interview. Sweaty and all. God bless em.


----------



## Fry

Haha, same here Island Ryhno,

CFAT first, then I did my physical, then my medical, then my interview, all in the span of 2.5 hours. Physical first isn't always a good thing, lol.


----------



## tang72

the worst is the medical being last, like what happened to me. i passed everything and i even received my number and all. then the medical at the end where they sent my med issue to borden. I missed my summer course because of this and not even that, i received a letter saying i need a note form a specialist which is booked till Nov. try that!!


----------



## Gunner_Pyza

I have a question about pushups.  During the physical test you perform tricep pushups.  During BMQ I believe you do two physical tests one at the beginning and one at the end, will they be tricep pushups?  And will tricep pushups be performed throughout the 10 weeks of training.  Or do you perform...well the usual pushup.  Or is it based on what the instructors want?


----------



## D-n-A

For the PT Test an every PT test I've done in the army, we did normal push ups(hands under your shoulders). I've done other types of push ups(wide, tricep, etc) as part of PT for courses though.


----------



## NavComm

Gunner_Pyza said:
			
		

> I have a question about pushups.  During the physical test you perform tricep pushups.  During BMQ I believe you do two physical tests one at the beginning and one at the end, will they be tricep pushups?  And will tricep pushups be performed throughout the 10 weeks of training.  Or do you perform...well the usual pushup.  Or is it based on what the instructors want?



My experience is much the same as Mike's. The express test involved tricep pushups. However, during pt -  if they even bothered with upper body strength excercises -  it was stuff like doing pushups on a medicine ball, then there was the time we swam lengths, got out of the pool did a bunch of any style pushups until your partner swam their lengths, then there was the time because we didn't get outside fast enough they made us get down on the burning hot pavement and do pushups (I had the blisters to prove it was bloody hot out)...so you should just do pushups in your barrack every day to keep in shape. Don't rely on pt staff to give a crap if you can do them properly unless they are testing you.

We didn't have two pt tests either, just one in week 2, and for those that didn't pass that one, there was a re-test in week 6.


----------



## dan-o-mac

Any bench pressing or shoulder exercises will prepare/strengthen your muscles for push-ups, but will not help you do more of them considering the forms of the exercise. 

ie. I'm 165 lbs and can flat bench press 135 lbs for reps of 25+ (you figure its almost the same as a reverse push-up right ...) but when I first started to do push-ups couldn't do more than 10-15. Then, eventually with practice (3 times a week) I can do well over 30+ now easy.

Your best bet is to simply do more than the required push-ups you need to pass PT and you'll find yourself enjoy doing push-ups once you get used to them and weight training will definitely help keep you fit !!

Just my $0.02

Dan


----------



## Island Ryhno

Pushups you can to do to get better at pushups,

Wide base - arms way outside your shoulders
Narrow base - hands together like a diamond or triangle close underneath your body
Regular base - hands at shoulder width
Stability - pushup position of any of the above, except your hands are on the stability ball
Inverted Pushups - Any of the above positions, except your feet are elevated and placed on a solid object
Inverted Wobble board pushups - Feet elevated, hands on a wobble board ( the toughest exercise known to mankind  > )

Also you should do with weights,

chest - incline, decline and flat bench press
Arms - Biceps - Hammer Curls, incline dumbbell curls Triceps - Tricep Dips, Tricep extensions
Back - Seated Row, Bent over row
Shoulders - Military press, Side Flys

Get pushing.


----------



## NavComm

Pushups are the bane of my existance. In my experience the best way to get better at doing pushups is to do pushups, as others have said.

If you stop doing them, your ability to do them drops dramatically. You need core strength as well as tricep strength to do pushups. Weight training is good for both, but as far as pushup form goes, you have to do the pushups to get that right.

IMHO


----------



## Island Ryhno

Please don't give poor advice to the kid. If you want to get stronger (and you need to get stronger to do more pushups) then lift weights. There is not enough resistance from pushups alone to make you stronger, yeah you may get ok at pushups, that will not help shit when you need to pull yourself up a wall. It certainly will not mean anything if you have to drag your 185lb buddy out of the shit if he/she is severly injured. People have trouble with pushups because they are not strong, simple. You want to get strong, lift weights and add in some pushups.


----------



## Jaxson

i believe he was referring to (i may be wrong) when you said       "i didn't think that working out my arm/chest muscles really helped, "    which i have to agree with him on as poor advice, while doing push ups will help you develop proper form and it will help you steadily increase the number of pushups you do, working the triceps, shoulders, chest (did i miss any key muscles?) will give you that extra strength which might give you the ability to do an extra 5 the first night, an extra 6 the next night and so on. I also believe that strong Abs which will help you keep your body straight and supported are also helpful when doing pushups but not absolutely essential for push ups, but i can only imagine what a good core will help you with in basic.       Anyone have anything to add to or correct the above statement?

edited to add, i was typing this while rhyno posted his and i didnt recheck for newer posts.


----------



## Island Ryhno

Back & Abs


----------



## NavComm

I just re-read my post and maybe I wasn't too clear. I do think that weight training is essential for strength. And of course it will help build up the muscles you need for pushups. I just think that proper pushup form is developed by doing the pushups.

I know I have a lot to work on in this area. I knew it before I went to bmq. I managed through everything at bmq except the pushups. When I get recoursed I know I will be much stronger because I'm committed to making sure that happens.

Weight training is one element of what you need to be in top shape. Does it improve your ability to do pushups in the correct form? Probably not. Does it build up strength? Absolutely. Should you do it? YES, but not to the exclusion of a good all round training program.

That's my $.02


----------



## Jaxson

"I know I have a lot to work on in this area. I knew it before I went to bmq. I managed through everything at bmq except the pushups. When I get recoursed I know I will be much stronger because I'm committed to making sure that happens."


Now you have to be sh***ing me? are you telling me because you failed in pushups you failed BMQ completly? and when you say recoursed so what do you do, just sit around until the next BMQ happens or could you be sitting around for a long while?


----------



## NavComm

Jaxson said:
			
		

> "I know I have a lot to work on in this area. I knew it before I went to bmq. I managed through everything at bmq except the pushups. When I get recoursed I know I will be much stronger because I'm committed to making sure that happens."
> 
> 
> Now you have to be sh***ing me? are you telling me because you failed in pushups you failed BMQ completly? and when you say recoursed so what do you do, just sit around until the next BMQ happens or could you be sitting around for a long while?



Yes and so did 8 other people. Week 6 sent home. I was told that they don't do that in the army bmq because you passed the express test to get in (as did I - with 17 pushups) but when retested at bmq, the civvie testers only counted 2 of my pushups so I was sent home.

I will be recoursed in January and in the meantime my unit will put me on a training regime to make sure I pass that test.


----------



## paracowboy

Jaxson said:
			
		

> Now you have to be sh***ing me? are you telling me because you failed in pushups you failed BMQ completly? and when you say recoursed so what do you do, just sit around until the next BMQ happens or could you be sitting around for a long while?


what did you think? That the minimum standards were a "good idea" or a "suggestion"? Why do you think I spend so much friggin' time tyopin this shit out? Why do you think I keep harping on the same damn subjects over and over? It's not for my benefit!


----------



## Jaxson

well i knew if you couldnt do it they would cut you, let me rephrase, i mean dont they give a second chance to prove yourself maybe a week later. and para dont get me wrong i do appreciate and pay attention to what you write that i come across in the threads i find.


edit: found the answer about the second chance part in another part of the forum


----------



## Fry

NavComm said:
			
		

> Yes and so did 8 other people. Week 6 sent home. I was told that they don't do that in the army bmq because you passed the express test to get in (as did I - with 17 pushups) but when retested at bmq, the civvie testers only counted 2 of my pushups so I was sent home.
> 
> I will be recoursed in January and in the meantime my unit will put me on a training regime to make sure I pass that test.




they don't send people home because of inadequate pushups for people going army? what express test? please elaborate


----------



## NavComm

Yep paracowboy I have read the other threads and do not dispute that you are exactly right. The problem I have though is that all the training I did before bmq, weights, etc didn't do me much good when once I got there I had no access to weight training.

The focus at bmq pt was on running, running and more running. In fact, one could argue that some of the training there _decreases_ one's upper body strength.

The fact that we did the confidence course the day before the re-test didn't help either. Don't get me wrong. I totally accept responsibility for not doing more pushups. I know I messed up. That is why I am even more determined to overcome my pushup challenge.

I know now what I did wrong and I won't make the same mistake twice.

Your advice is invaluable and I've read it many times. Thank you for taking the time. Like the instructors I had at bmq I am very appreciative of the fact that soldiers like them and you give of your expertise and time the way you do. I'll continue to read yours and other's wise advice and heed it!


----------



## Fry

No, there might be little or no access to weight training, but you can do pushups in your personal time to maintain what you're already capable of doing though, right?


----------



## NavComm

Fry said:
			
		

> they don't send people home because of inadequate pushups for people going army? what express test? please elaborate



Re-read the replies I sent to the pm's you sent me. Therein lies your answer.


----------



## paracowboy

Nav,
I won't say for certain, but I do think the reason is that the staff are no longer allowed to hand out push-ups as punishment the way they used to. I used to do *at least * 100 push ups before morning inspection was over. You'd pump 'em out all day in Basic and Battle School. It wasn't even an issue on the PT tests. "He only wants *how many*? Awesome!"
This lowering of standards really chokes me. Not only is it weakening the CF, but it's completely unfair to the candidates today. They don't get pushed nearly as far, they don't get challenged the same way, and consequently, they don't realize their true potential. 
Recruits and wannabe's today don't learn just what they are truly capable of. And it's a shame, because they are capable of *so much*.
Troops (and those wish to be), there are still challenges to be faced once you get through Basic and your trades training. And those challenges are more than worth it. There is no feeling on Earth to compare with accomplishing something you never believed was possible.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Please allow me to pass on some ancient wisdom:  If you suck at pushups, DO FUCKING PUSHUPS! LOTS OF THEM! ALL THE TIME!!  There, you now know the eternal secret of improving at pushups.  Next week we'll cover the intricacies of the sit-up, and don't forget to sign up in the lobby for my symposium on mastery of the six foot wall.


----------



## NavComm

paracowboy said:
			
		

> Nav,
> I won't say for certain, but I do think the reason is that the staff are no longer allowed to hand out push-ups as punishment the way they used to. I used to do *at least * 100 push ups before morning inspection was over. You'd pump 'em out all day in Basic and Battle School. It wasn't even an issue on the PT tests. "He only wants *how many*? Awesome!"
> This lowering of standards really chokes me. Not only is it weakening the CF, but it's completely unfair to the candidates today. They don't get pushed nearly as far, they don't get challenged the same way, and consequently, they don't realize their true potential.
> Recruits and wannabe's today don't learn just what they are truly capable of. And it's a shame, because they are capable of *so much*.
> Troops (and those wish to be), there are still challenges to be faced once you get through Basic and your trades training. And those challenges are more than worth it. There is no feeling on Earth to compare with accomplishing something you never believed was possible.



Yes, you're right they don't make the recruits do too many pushups. Although one platoon seemed to do them all the time. It was the all male platoon. I think it does weaken the recruits not to do pushups. We should have done a helluva lot more pushups for punishment and if we did them wrong, we should have had to keep doing them until we got it right. Oh boy, when I get to be an instructor .....uh that's another story!

I think this 'kindler, gentler' approach might work in some ways, but let's face it...we're supposed to be training to fight for this country. If we don't find out what we're made of in training, it's going to be disastrous in the years ahead.

Personally I found bmq easy. Now I'm 45 yrs old and if I found it easy (except, admittedly, for the pushups) then I think we could push the limits of endurance much harder. I could have handled more. I'm hope the winter course will be more challenging.


----------



## NavComm

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Please allow me to pass on some ancient wisdom:   If you suck at pushups, DO ******* PUSHUPS! LOTS OF THEM! ALL THE TIME!!   There, you now know the eternal secret of improving at pushups.   Next week we'll cover the intricacies of the sit-up, and don't forget to sign up in the lobby for my symposium on mastery of the six foot wall.



Sign me up for the symposium. Will you be serving tea?


----------



## jj op

BRR  

for anyone who wants to know,

I had found a way to help increase push ups.  When at the gym and working on the bench press, after every set on the bench I would get down and do as many push ups as I could.  This increased my ability to do push ups and also helped with my bench press.


----------



## Fry

Everyone can try all of these other things, but the best thing I find to do more pushups, is.... doing more pushups. Do your max. Then every 3-4 days, incease it by one or two more pushups.


----------



## Kat Stevens

What a great idea..


----------



## Fry

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> What a great idea..



Ain't it! However many people don't realize this... Why, I don't know... Where is aesop with his kettle? I'd like a small cup of orange pekoe, no sugar please.


----------



## alexpb

4-5 days ago i got sick and stopped my working out/exercising. Today i started feeling better again and started up my exercises again.

To my surprise i could barely do my pushups i could do 4-5 days ago. I went from being about to do 25-30 pushups to being able to only do 15.
Now, hours after i only did the 15 push ups, my shoulders are still killing. It's bothering me because a week ago i could do 25 EASY and any pain i had after would be gone within minutes.

I guess it's just because i havent worked those muscles in a while? I'm hoping to slowly do more and more each day to work myself back up, but it's just bothering me that in 5 days i lost the ability to do 10 push ups.

Any suggestions?


----------



## NavComm

Alex I'm not surprised. I could do 20 pushups when I left for Borden on June 23. I didn't do any the first two weeks there and by then I couldn't even do 2 that counted. So just keep at it, build yourself back up and keep doing them.


----------



## Fry

yeah, some days I can do 30 pushups, others I can only do 18-19... as for running, same thing. some days I can only run a couple of km until I have to stop to a walk. Others I can run 4-5km... however I'm thinking that this isn't nearly enough for bmq.. and with the date only a little over a month away, I'm getting a little worried.


----------



## NavComm

Fry, once you get there you will be fine I'm sure, just keep on doing those pushups.


----------



## Fry

I know... I'm probably just having the same thoughts as many more that are about to go on BMQ.. but I dunno..... I'm going all out, but my luck BMQ will be all of my "bad days" and I won't be able to perform as well as I know I can


----------



## NavComm

Fry said:
			
		

> I know... I'm probably just having the same thoughts as many more that are about to go on BMQ.. but I dunno..... I'm going all out, but my luck BMQ will be all of my "bad days" and I won't be able to perform as well as I know I can



Perish the thought! "Zay haf veys ov making yoo perform!" ;D


----------



## Fry

I suppose so... but more and more each day, I'm doing more and more pushups and keeping on running, but I dunno... kinda funky... I find doing them fast makes it worse, if I go at a decent pace, I'm alright.


----------



## NavComm

Fry, maybe the problem is with *every day*. You should give your muscles a rest. There are plenty of threads on here, and paracowboy writes quite extensively on it.

Maybe you need to change up your routine. If I do weights 3 x week, then aerobics (biking, running, etc) on the opposite days, with one day of either rest or just walking, light excercise I find it helps.

Your muscles need time in between work outs. Like I said, there are plenty of posters on here much more eloquent and knowledgeable than me, so check out those threads if you're worried.


----------



## Fry

LoL, I've visited those threads/posts frequently. Prehaps every day is too much... but I only do one set of the pushups, just every day... sometimes once in the morning and once at night.


----------



## SemperFidelis

AHHHHH I PASSED THE FITNESS TEST!  ahaha i know its not the biggest deal in the world to you people, but to me, it was since I was panicking over the damn pushups...but I Did it!! Thanks for all your advice , it really did help!!


----------



## paracowboy

SemperFidelis said:
			
		

> AHHHHH I PASSED THE FITNESS TEST!   ahaha i know its not the biggest deal in the world to you people, but to me, it was since I was panicking over the darn pushups...but I Did it!! Thanks for all your advice , it really did help!!


well done.
Fry, you are not putting enough effort in. One set a day is not nearly enough.


----------



## jerrold

Just some information from an older guy.  To prepare for BOTC I have been running 4x per week and I weight train (also push ups and sit ups) during the other days (and once on a day when I am running - generally the timed one).  For running, I do 2 days of LSD (Long Slow Distance), one day of a timed intermediate run (usually about 5 km) followed by a time trial for 2.4 km.  It took a couple of weeks to get up to the longer distances, however, my timed run changed from 11:54 to well under 10:00 in a month.  The weight training (chest, back, shoulders, bi's, tri's, traps, and legs) really helped the push ups (and running too).  I would do 5 sets of sit ups and push ups.  I was amazed at the progress in so little a time frame.  I would have to agree with those that recommend giving muscles a rest; due to the rest, my body has been more than ready for the next workout.  Also, increasing the reps for sit ups and push ups every day really helps advance ones conditioning.  And burning through the pain (just ensure it is not an injury) really moved things along too.  Oh, and one more thing, for the timed run, I used my vehicle to verify the distance on a road, at 1.2 km to a destination and then the return.  To help increase my velocity, I would time myself at the halfway point and then, based on the time thus far, try to shoot for a certain time on the 2nd leg of the run.  It really propelled my progress.  Lots of luck.


----------



## CallOfDuty

I understand that giving your muscles a break, and a chance to rebuild themselves is a must.....but.....here's my question for anyone who's been through basic training.  Do your instructors make you do push-ups only every SECOND day so that your muscles can rest and rebuild?????.  I doubt it, so I figure you might as well do them every day, like you will be doing during basic.  I find doing them every day, three times a day has really worked for me.  I do more and more everyday and I'm getting some really good chest strength.
  Cheers everyone
Steve


----------



## paracowboy

well, if it's working for you, keep it up. Your body is adapting to it, apparently. Good for you.


----------



## Mojo Magnum

In prep for BMQ I have measured out an eleven kilometer course.  Each morning I walk the 11k route. (getting ready for those long marching sessions) 

Around noon I run 2.5 k on the treadmill as fast as I can. 

While i am walking the 11k each day, I alternate the treadmill on day one with weight training on day two.  

My weight loss has been good, but I am finding it a challenge to keep it up.

Perhaps it's my diet.  Not enough carbs maybe?


----------



## paracowboy

weight loss? Or fat loss? Are you losing inches but not weight? 
And those long marches you are preparing for will be done with weight on your back. I'm not sure I understand what you hope to accomplish by walking.
A couple klicks is a start, but you'd best start increasing the distance.
Is there some reason you can't do cardio and strength training on the same day, several days a week?


----------



## Mojo Magnum

truthfully, the scale has not been going down so I assume fat loss,

Is there some reason you can't do cardio and strength training on the same day, several days a week?

no.  just habbit. and truthfully, again, 

I'm not pleased with the results I've been getting.  While I feel like I am doing something.  I feel as though I'm putting forward a great deal of effort with little results.

hence my post.


----------



## jerrold

I found that since I alternated cardio and strength on different days that I progressed much faster.  It could be that everyone's experience is unique.  As far as every day for sit ups and push ups, I was in the military before (went through basic in '88 in dreaded Cornwallis) and we had plenty of PT and other opportunities for push ups etc. (usually if you screwed up or sometimes when buddy did).  So, I guess you could end up doing push ups etc. almost every day (unlikely on weekends though ... we were left alone to do the mountains of tasks assigned for the weekends).  I guess the point I am trying to make is that whatever works for you, you likely should do.  I just found that I could quickly achieve the results necessary to function in Basic more quickly using my method (and from experience, just meeting the entrance requirements will leave one open for a big shock once on Basic - a lot of the guys/gals found this out when  I went through before).  Oh, and for anyone that might know, the recruiters keep saying that I will find Basic kinder and gentler this time round.  Don't know what was so out of line last time ... just lots of swearing and intimidation.


----------



## paracowboy

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> truthfully, the scale has not been going down so I assume fat loss,
> 
> Is there some reason you can't do cardio and strength training on the same day, several days a week?
> 
> no.   just habbit. and truthfully, again,
> 
> I'm not pleased with the results I've been getting.   While I feel like I am doing something.   I feel as though I'm putting forward a great deal of effort with little results.
> 
> hence my post.


my advice would be to forget the walks unless you've got weight on your backwhile doing it.

Start doing cardio and strength training on the same days. One in the morning, one in the afternoon/evening. Do a 2, 3, or 4 day on cycle, and then take a day off.

Don't worry about weight.

Have you read my thread in the training forum? If not, give it a read, and see if it helps.

Now, talk to me about your diet. Actually, pm me about your diet.


----------



## hoote

I am mostly doing calesthenics to build strength (pushups, chinups, dips, situps).  Sometimes I really push it and end up quite sore the next 1-4 days.  Should I still do my workouts every other day or wait until the soreness is completely gone.  

Thanks,
Hoote


----------



## paracowboy

it varies. Where is the soreness? In the muscles, or in the ligaments and tendons? Being sore and working out sometimes, is okay. Constantly working through soreness can be a symptom of over-training.

pm me with details about your workout and the soreness, etc. We'll see what we can discover.


----------



## bluecollared

Hey all, 

Please forgive me if this topic has been discussed to death already, but I've read so many conflicting posts on how to do proper push ups that I'm hoping someone could give me some clarification.

I can do 30+ sit-ups, run 2.4 KM in under 10 min, but I'm soooo nervous about the push ups. I can do 25+ no problem, but everyone seems to have a different opinion about how they should be done. I've also read many other posts with people saying different recruiters want them done differently.

I've watched the push ups video on the CF Recruiting website, and those people are just doing regular push ups, nothing fancy. I've already read the explanation of the push up in the application package and they seem to be describing regular push ups. Those I can do. But I've read some posts saying that your elbows have to be touching your body and you have to touch your chest to the floor. I'm just more than a little nervous that I'm gonna show up for my test and be told none of my push ups counted and to start all over and fail. 

If anyone could shed some light and possibly put my mind at ease I would GREATLY appreciate it. And again I'm sorry for bringing up something that's already been discussed many times I'm sure.

Also, while I've got your attention, I feel like I'm a little on the light side and I'd like to put on some muscle mass quickly. Does anyone know if those powder protein products are any good?

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## SierraAir

Dude, stop worrying.



A lot of people freak out about the fitness test, but I found the push-ups to be the easiest. All the PSP staff guy asked me to do was to keep my hands under my shoulders. It's really quite simple. And it's only 19 or 20 push-ups. Here's a little trick I did that had me doing lots of push-ups in no time. Everytime I walked through my bedroom door I did 20 push-ups, and each week I would increase the number by five. I was doing 50 with no problem at all in no time.


----------



## Jaxson

Make sure you see the difference between a muscle pain, and a pain the the tendon, after a week of pretty bad pains i went to see my doctor, he asked me to tell him what was wrong and had me go through some simple movements with my arm. Well after about 20 minutes in the office of me doing stretches and movements and telling him where each hurt, he came to the conclusion that i had a strained tendon and now i cant workout for a couple of weeks, this all resulted from me ignoring a pain that i should of looked into sooner.


----------



## paracowboy

you don't want to gain weight for Basic. Relax. You sound like you are more than physically able to pass the PT test.


----------



## Mojo Magnum

I am interested in an answer to this as well.  With four week till basic it is crucial that I/we squeeze out the best results possible.  When I am sore, I ussually wait until the soreness is gone.  As you say 1 to 4 days.  But....staying away too long can result in lost progress.

So, assuming it's just muscle soreness.  Do we wait? or do we keep going?


----------



## paracowboy

if it's just muscle soreness, push on. Take an occasional extra day off, to let the muscles heal a bit. But, even on off days, do a set or two of each movement to flush the muscles with blood and move the lactic acid out of the muscles. You will get sore. This is the body attempting to adapt to the unknown stressors being placed on it. If the soreness is in the tendons or ligaments, STOP. But, decide whether you are truly sore, or just feeling crow-like. 

For those of you who have led sedentary lives until now, the body is particularly unused to the extra exertion, and will get sore fast. That's the bad news. The good news is that you will make tremendous gains in strength and endurance rapidly. Far faster than athletes who do this crap every day. As you demand more effort from the body, it will learn to adapt quicker, making gains harder to achieve, this is called plateauing and is way above the concerns of most of the readers, so I'll just shut the hell up now.


----------



## Island Ryhno

You may also want to try bananas and L-Glutamine, both are excellent for muscle soreness.  8)


----------



## Fry

Yup, I got a tub of L-Glutamine. EXPENSIVE!!! LOL.


----------



## bluecollared

Thanks for your posts guys. I know that I'm probably stressing over nothing. I've just gotten myself to a point where I know that I definitly want to be a part of the CF and I'm starting to stress over every little thing that could possibly go wrong.

I also just read a post about PT at BMQ. There were a lot of posts there from guys who had been through it and the genereal consensus was that if you can do the minimun when you show up and you show them that you are giving everything you've got you will get better and you will get through it.

This site is great. I feel much better now. I'm putting in my application in a couple of weeks, wish me luck.  

Thanks again.

Mike


----------



## Fry

Ok, this has already been discussed, but I'll relay it to you.


For PROPER pushups,  lay down, stomach on the floor. Make sure your feet are perpendicular to the floor. Put your hands under your shoulders, push with an upward force, whilst keeping your body straight. 


You sound like you'll pass the fitness test. To be honest, prior to the fitness test, I hadn't did any sit-ups in about 10 years. LOL.

As for weight, that doesn't matter. As long as you can perform the fitness required of you, you'll be fine. Everyone has this vision of everyone in the army as being arnold-type looking brutes, but with many, this isn't the case.


You shouldn't stress, you're more than prepared, and you have much time to prepare before BMQ, if you get an offer.

And, if anyone knows more about stressing over PT than me, I'll buy you a beer.


----------



## Prophet

SierraAir said:
			
		

> Everytime I walked through my bedroom door I did 20 push-ups, and each week I would increase the number by five. I was doing 50 with no problem at all in no time.




thats an awesome idea i'm going to try that thanks!


----------



## Part-Timer

Don't wait a couple of weeks to put in your application - do it now! If you're this stressed before even applying, your blood pressure might be through the roof by the time you actually get to the fitness test...


----------



## Purion

Hey folks

I joined 23 Fd Amb and will start BMQ at Hamilton this weekend. I had heard conflicting information about the requirements to pass the BMQ. Some told me that I need to do 30 pushups and situps and 10 chinups to pass, and some said I need to do 19 pushups and situps and 10 chinups to pass. Everyone I talked to seems to agree about 10 chinups, but no one I talked to seems to agree with the number of pushups and situps. Anyone here who completely the BMQ recently or has info about it please put this question to rest.

purion


----------



## D-n-A

Wow, Deja Vu.

There is no set amount of chinups you have to be able to do in basic. 19 push ups an 19 situps is the minimum you need to pass the CF fitness test, but the more you can do, the better off you're be.


----------



## old fart

Check this out.  For folks still serving in the US Forces at 62....yes 62...the minimum amount of pushups in two minutes for a 62 year old is 16, followed by 26 situps.....For the 17-21 year olds its 42 and 53 respectively.  There is an additional requirement to complete a two mile run, again timed reducing by age.  Different standards exist for male and female.

It's similar in the UK, on Basic Fitness test you had better come up with a minimum of 54 push ups and as many sit ups again in two minutes, they finish up with a 1.5 mile run which commences with an 800m warm up.  Most times for the 1.5 miler are 7.5 to 10.5 min's.

Perhaps our bar is set a tad to low at 19 of each....


----------



## Pieman

God bless Glutamine, that stuff is really amazing. Without it I work out a few days and my muscles hurt like no tomorrow and I have to rest lots.

With glutamine I can get a lot more time working out in, I don't get really sore, and I recover much faster. I got a tub for about $100, and it should last about a year. 

From what I have been reading on these threads you will not be able to bring the stuff on Basic. A large container with a white fluffy powder might not go over so well during inspection. Next time I am in my supplement store, I am going to see if I can get a bunch of sample packages of glutamine, being individually wrapped. Might be allowed to use it, but won't know for sure until I get there.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero

I remember going to the gym once and working on my biceps... a lot. I used a 20 lbs weight and also a 40 lbs weight at certain points during the day. I lifted them as often as I could, then when I couldnt, I took a break and waited until I could do them again. The next day, I couldnt hold my arms out straight because it felt like something was tearing.... interesting feeling...


----------



## spud

Pieman said:
			
		

> God bless Glutamine, that stuff is really amazing.



Not famillar with Glutamine, what is it's effect on someone looking for weight loss while exercising?

Thanks.

potato


----------



## paracowboy

spud said:
			
		

> Not famillar with Glutamine, what is it's effect on someone looking for weight loss while exercising?


Glutamine claims to increase recovery time, and decrease muscle soreness after workouts, allowing you to exercise more strenuously and more often. It claims to allow you to avoid over-training.

I say 'claims' because it has not, as yet, been proven to do so in unbiased, scientific labs, as creatine monohydrate has. Anecdotal evidence is strong, but there have been no proper tests run by someone not affiliated with one of the various supplement companies producing the product.


----------



## AoD71

What I like to do when my arms get sore from push ups, is switch to running/cardiovascular work outs. Or vice versa. That way the sore parts get time to recover, but I'm not waisting time sitting on my ass.


----------



## Jonathan

if the bar was set that high then alot of people would not be in the canadian forces, I would not be able to make it(probably).
I think it should go up with the amount of years of service until a certain age


----------



## Rory

Who says our standard is too low? Remember BMQ and SQ are there to bring you up to the armed forces standard. Some people can barely do say 19 push-ups during the fitness test during the recruiting process but hey after BMQ and SQ I will bet you my army.ca coin that they can do more then they started out doing.


----------



## Rhibwolf

Our CF Expres Test standards remind me of the old PER statement about consistently setting low standards and failing to meet them.  Admittedly, to get exempt as a youngster is hard, but come on folks, when othwerwise healthy people drop off the shuttle run at level 2.5, or even lower (ive seen a young lady quit at level 1.0) we must ask ourselves are we doing the CF any favours by letting people slide through?  (before anyone flames me, im Exempt - Diver Standard)
That said, the PSP folks make it a bit harder when it comes to pushups, but the rest of it is pretty straight forward.  The pushup problem is one that we can train for, i.e., we can practice them the way they want to see them.  
Either way, its an academic point, as there are people who will never meet even the lowest standard.  Lets see what CDS' new DAOD has in store for us.......


----------



## Armymedic

Once you are in, past the recruitment standards, you will need to pass the Express Standard:

http://www.rmc.ca/athletics/pe/EXPRES/standards_e.html

Max pass level is 19 Pushups, 19 Situps, it goes down as you get older.....there are no chinups or pull ups in the test. But you will need to do them.


----------



## ghost88

hey guys, i got sum great ideas, first off, (for what i do) everytime u enter your room, blast off 25 pushups,second: when you get your kit, put your ruck sack on and blast off as many as you can, (of coarse the rucksack is filled with your kit and sleeping bag and valice). after you found out how many you can do, simply try and get about 5 or 10 under it everytime. also, a good form of pushup you should get used to is the diomond pushup.ask around about it, its killer, its also wise to test yourself at the end of each week, and guage how much you should increase it by. another, if you like playin video games, especially online, everytime you lose a match, simply pause or watever, and blast of your near maximum, finally, before you wake up, 30 pushups, before you go to bed, 40,(depending on what a good number is for you) ,well, i hope this can help u guys out, it got me up to 93 by the end of my basic


----------



## wbbfan

ghost88 said:
			
		

> hey guys, i got sum great ideas, first off, (for what i do) everytime u enter your room, blast off 25 pushups,second: when you get your kit, put your ruck sack on and blast off as many as you can, (of coarse the rucksack is filled with your kit and sleeping bag and valice). after you found out how many you can do, simply try and get about 5 or 10 under it everytime. also, a good form of pushup you should get used to is the diomond pushup.ask around about it, its killer, its also wise to test yourself at the end of each week, and guage how much you should increase it by. another, if you like playin video games, especially online, everytime you lose a match, simply pause or watever, and blast of your near maximum, finally, before you wake up, 30 pushups, before you go to bed, 40,(depending on what a good number is for you) ,well, i hope this can help u guys out, it got me up to 93 by the end of my basic



Diamond push ups are real killer. (hold out your hands flat and open, then touch your index fingers and thumbs together.making a sort of diamond shape. Then put your hands flat on the ground like that centred between your shoulders and do push ups.) They aren't as bad as russian Push ups, but probably the second hardest kind.
(for russian do a hand stand and then do push ups with your nose touchingthe ground)
Once you can do 20 push ups with ease, start trying harder ones. Working your way up to diamond and even russian. knuckle, thumb, finger, elevated feet, double shoulder length, one handed are all ways to challenge your self so you can really do a high number of normal push ups.
For knuckle, it's just like palm push ups just one your first two kniuckles only. Index and middle fingers knuckles.
Thumb should be done at a wider stance for safey sake. And dont doo too many. Your arms can take more than your thumbs.
For finger, I like to group my fingers and spread my thumb out as far as I can. 
For elevated feet, I like atl east a foot. Though starting with just a book under your feet is fine. Get to do 20 with a book under your feet and you'll have a decent edge on regular push ups.
Double shoulder lengthg isn't that hard. But a good one to start right after regulars.
One handed is pretty difficult. Spread your feet far apart, and centre your one hand. Try with both your weak and strong arm too.


----------



## militarygal

first do as many as you can. than the next day try and double it. kepp on doing that till you can do them. that's how i learned how to do my push ups for Army Cadets. hope that helps!


----------



## Fusaki

militarygal said:
			
		

> first do as many as you can. than the next day try and double it. kepp on doing that till you can do them. that's how i learned how to do my push ups for Army Cadets. hope that helps!



Good advice. If you start by doing 20 today, and double that number every day for a week you should be able to do exactly 2560 pushups and have no problems during basic training. ;D

Or do Pyramids. Do 5 pushups on your first set, rest for a minute, then 10, rest for a minute, 15, rest, 20, rest.... ect ect untill you max out, at which point you continue by lowering your max number by 5 push ups per set.


----------



## Jonathan

how many are you guys doing a night, I would really like to now, I do pushups every second night and wondering how many do you think will help me best


----------



## Fusaki

> how many are you guys doing a night, I would really like to now, I do pushups every second night and wondering how many do you think will help me best



Well, the more you can do the better, obviously. In the infantry, you'd expected to be able to do at least 40 consecutive push ups as a minimum. A guy who can do 50 would be considred fit, but not outstanding. A friend of mine did 68 on his pre-selection fitness test (for the JTF2) and is in excellent condition all around, so most guys consider him to be at the higher end of the physical fitness spectrum.

The standards change with the trade and course, though. If you can do 20 push ups, walk quickly, and spell your name correctly you should have no problem in Basic. :


----------



## Gunner98

Good to compare against a standard - US Army Fitness standards are found at:
http://usmilitary.about.com/od/army/l/blfitfem17to21.htm

300 points is superior level, 270 is excellence level.


----------



## scoutfinch

I know this makes sense mechanically, but I have never heard anyone complain about it before and it is starting to become a problem for me:

I am starting to develop considerable soreness in both wrists during pushups.  I initially just considered it yet another hateful side effect of this miserable test of upperbody strength but I have noticed this getting worse of late.  Just before posting this I attempted to do 25 pushups.  By 15, my wrists were beyond uncomfortable.  By 20, I decided it was time to stop because it really hurt.  There is no residual pain.  The pain stops when I stop doing pushups.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I may do to minimize the discomfort?  And stopping pushups is not an option.


----------



## Hot Lips

I would get that checked out Scoutfinch...

Do you type on a keyboard for any length of time throughout the day...everyday?

Could be a number of things...but like I say...it would be something I would let my doc know about.  You would really need to know what is wrong before a suggestion might be made to give you a hand...otherwise the advise might make things worse.

HL


----------



## scoutfinch

I don't spend much time on a keyboard -- other than here!  i don't think it is carpel tunnel.  It doesn't hurt at all when I type.  It is just when weighbearing during pushups.


----------



## ohdiesel

Scout,

That sounds like something with your metacarpals.

Get that checked out right away  :skull:



			
				scoutfinch said:
			
		

> I don't spend much time on a keyboard -- other than here!  i don't think it is carpel tunnel.  It doesn't hurt at all when I type.  It is just when weighbearing during pushups.


----------



## acclenticularis

I would see a doctor asap, especially if you are not going to quit push-ups.  How about doing them on your fists for now?  It would take the strain off your wrists.  I re-joined recently and during my prep., I developed sore wrists.  I was tested and it was not carpel tunnel.  I never really got an adequate explanation for the pain.  My pain was at the sides of my wrists and the pain was not a buzzing like you get with carpel.  And the pain went away after doing push-ups too.  In the end I just did the push-ups on my fists.  Please post what the doc. says.  Good luck.


----------



## paracowboy

seek medical advice.

Now, you may just need to build up your wrists. You can do this with some simple exercises:

1. grab a barbell. Kneel on the floor, with your forearms resting on a bench, barbell gripped firmly in both paws. Relax your grip until the barbell rolls down your fingers. Roll it back up by making a fist. Curl your fists in towards your forearms. You have now completed the first of a set of forearm curls. Repeat as necessary.

1a. if no bench nearby, do the same movement, but with your arms hanging loosely in front of you, knuckles touching your thighs.

2. find a 10 lb plate (or heavy tome, as you are a bookworm). Grip it with the tips of your fingers, and hold it out that way. Raise it and lower it. Rinse and repeat.

3. perform the standard push-up with the following variation - do 'em on your fingertips. 

4. grab a dumbbell (no, not me!). Hold it in a hammer-like grip, with the plates on top of and below your fist. Now, make a movement as though you were hammering in a nail.

These should help strengthen the itsy-bitsy muscles in your forearm.

It may also be something as simple, as changing your hand position while performing push-ups for a while. Space 'em out a bit. Bring 'em in a bit. Move 'em forward. Move 'em back. See if you can find a position that doesn't hurt.

And, yeah, try doin' 'em on your knuckles. Make fists and push off the top two knuckles.

But, first, seek medical advice.


----------



## Jonathan

I have a problem with pushups to, it is not the exact same problem but I am wondering if anyine else gets it. When I do pushups something makes a sound of crackling in my palm on the side of my pinki finker. It doesnt hurt, just feels and sounds weird. I now do pushups with my hand turned in a bit on an angle to get rid of this.


----------



## Aislinn

Pus-ups and sore wrists: Like it was suggested, get it checked out. Even more so, start strengthening exercises like paracowboy suggested. All the ones he suggested are ones that I did. Doing them almost every night shouldn't be a problem when using lighter weights. He also suggested hand position. Concentrate on keeping your wrists in a straight line and not at a funny angle. Also, stretch your fingers out wide. I had wrist problems (tendinitis from doing too many pus-ups!) and all these suggestions really helped. So did _lot's_ of stretching and using a tensor bandage (something that supports your wrist, not impede motion) when weightlifting or pushups. In fact, stretching is just as beneficial as the strengthening. Do it slowly and carefully. The pain feels the same through the stretch as it does when you put too much pressure on your wrists through push-ups, so it's paramount that you stretch slowly. Also, do push-ups against a bench (so you're slightly higher up and thus have less weight on your wrists) until you build up more strength. If you overdo it, ice and rest your wrists properly. 

Tingling feeling: As for the funny feeling in your hand and pinky, it sounds like a nerve is being pinched. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## scoutfinch

I spoke with my trainer... it is just a bit of an overuse injury... go figure.  I am icing and on an anti-inflammatory for the next few days.  I am going to stop doing pushups as many times a day as I have been.  I also am going to wait until after the weekend to start doing some strengthening.  I am trying to remember to stretch frequently.  

Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## theseeker

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> I spoke with my trainer... it is just a bit of an overuse injury... go figure.  I am icing and on an anti-inflammatory for the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should try wrist bands the adjustable kind. i had the same problem as you did when doing push ups or bench press. i bought some of the weight lifter straps and used them for a couple of weeks. i only adjusted my bench press weight down alittle and kept on the same reps for push up and then i was fine, but i am not a doctor, this worked for me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jonathan

it makes a cracking sound


----------



## Jonathan

I dont think I am the only one that is thinking about this question!
Some people do 25 everytime they think of it and others do sets(me) as in do 20 wait a minute then do it agian until you cant.

I am wondering which is better or will they have the same effect? 


ps.If doing puhshups throughout the day is good I will start that way, should this be done every day?


----------



## paracowboy

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33109.0.html

Jonathan,
thre are some tips on push-ups in this thread. The one you said you were going to read from the beginning. Did you read it? And did you find any of the tips to be less-than helpful? If so, please pm me. If it's lacking, I need to correct it.


----------



## Jonathan

I have read that thread more than once, but I have desided to try out the do 20-25 pushups everytime I think of it, I think it might work better, going to give it a try. I just wanted to know which way people found faster results but I will experiment.


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet

Jonathan said:
			
		

> When I do pushups something makes a sound of crackling in my palm on the side of my pinki finker. It doesnt hurt, just feels and sounds weird.


Same for me. Weird, "loud", cracking sound and a twisting feeling... but I don't care.


----------



## civvy3840

Clément Barbeau Vermet said:
			
		

> Same for me. Weird, "loud", cracking sound and a twisting feeling... but I don't care.



Maybe you should because that isn't normal. There is nothing wrong with going to a doctor you know.


----------



## paracowboy

civvy3840 said:
			
		

> Maybe you should because that isn't normal. There is nothing wrong with going to a doctor you know.


what he said. Hard -------- Stupid. Which side of the line do you want to be on?


----------



## Leo791989

Well just finished my fitness test and push ups didn't go well. I could only manage 17.
I was able to do 54 situps in a minute....step test was a breeze. Grip strength was 42 for both hands so 84 total.
But pushups and damn' pushups. They killed me today.
I've gotta retest in 2 weeks and I am desperate to improve my pushups. I've read a lot on pushups here on this forum but for some reason no one is giving any importance to rest. Seems like everybody is mentioning about doing them whenever you can, everyday etc. 
Wouldn't you get better results by doing them every second day or it's okay to do them every day?
And when you do,do them how much rest between sets etc?


----------



## Leo791989

Also,
My VO2 was 72.4
Just those damn' pushups.


----------



## steep

The best way to get them IS to just do as many as you can anytime you have during the day. Seriously, when you get up, after brushing your teeth, at lunch, when you take a break etc... You rest enough during the night, your muscles will have time to rest. Just don't overexert yourself they day before your test and even better just don't do any push ups the day before your test


----------



## Journeyman

steep said:
			
		

> The best way to get them IS to just *do as many as you can * anytime you have during the day.


Focus on doing them properly. Controlled. 
All the way down. Pause. 
All the way up. Pause.  
When it's time for the test, you'll go "wow."


----------



## civvy3840

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Focus on doing them properly. Controlled.
> All the way down. Pause.
> All the way up. Pause.
> When it's time for the test, you'll go "wow."



What he said works. For me I do push-ups everytime I enter my room, start at 5 the first week, then 10, 15, 20, etc... but because you don't have that much time, you might want to start at 15. Do them how Journeyman said. If you take your time you are less likely to mess up. However it is a little bit harder.


----------



## Rory

Wow, some good advice in here. I tried doing a set of the put your feet on your bed, that was perty different considering my legs are now around 20-22 inches above my hands and the blood likes pooling in my skull.   I will try these myself for a week or so and then hammer on a set of regular on the ground pushups and see how much of a difference there is.


----------



## Jonathan

my cracking went away , just had to wate it out


----------



## V

I have had sore wrists too.  I switched to doing them on knuckles when my writs are sore.  I have found that a good warm up of exercise helps, and a bit of stretching. I have also been doing push-ups on a bosa ball, different positions.  I believe the problem for myself is that I've been doing push-ups for along, long time and its just a repetitive injury.  Maybe time is catching up with me...


----------



## Dirt Digger

Be aware though that when it comes to the Express test, you have to perform to the CF standard.  If you can't pull off the required amount (for your sex/age group) without your wrist collapsing, you need to apply for a "modified push-up protocol" to CFPSA.

You'll need a Memo that makes the request, a MO's substantiation and the approval of your CO.  (Just got mine back a few months ago...now permitted "knuckles/closed fists push-ups".)


----------



## civvy3840

Dirt Digger said:
			
		

> Be aware though that when it comes to the Express test, you have to perform to the CF standard.  If you can't pull off the required amount (for your sex/age group) without your wrist collapsing, you need to apply for a "modified push-up protocol" to CFPSA.
> 
> You'll need a Memo that makes the request, a MO's substantiation and the approval of your CO.  (Just got mine back a few months ago...now permitted "knuckles/closed fists push-ups".)



I think that V means that after awhile of doing push-ups his wrists start to hurt. Then he switches to doing knuckle push-ups. Therefore he should be ok to do the phitness test without going through the hassle that you did.


----------



## orange.paint

Rest for a couple days,ice the heck out of it and pop ibuprofen like candy.
I did my wrist in a couple weeks ago doing chin ups,something snapped and it was shaking for a day uncontrollably.I personally hate doctors,and find they only tell you common sense things for acute injuries anyway.

R.I.C.E

works everytime.

If its a repetitive injury think about switching your workout up with weight training.


----------



## double0three

As kind of a side note to wrist strength and whatnot, I think everyone should check this out:

http://www.powerballs.com/

If you look at the website it kind of looks like a dumb gimmick, but there are tons of people who swear by this thing.   Me and some friends got a couple, and they are great.  They are really good for building hand, wrist and forearm strength.  They work a lot of hard to target muscles.  If you find your wrists getting sore and tired from pushups, I am pretty sure this will help a lot.


----------



## Brixxie

So last week I had my PT and medical , well cardio sit ups and grip were great... pushups was another story I have to go and retest , I have little girl triceps and couldn't keep form 
it wasn't that I didn't do 9 push ups I kept falling out of form and then I had to get recounted everytime I dropped or wiggled up. I will be fine the next time around I got myself a trainer who is working with me on core strength and arms(she was the woman who PT tested me). Right now I am working a lot on the pull up machine and triceps pulls also for the ladies the Pilate's ball is you best friend is around 20-30 bucks and its a worth while investment. As we have strong legs it makes us force ourselves to use our abdominal muscles. It was a a really eye opener . But staying in form is so important and they weren't going to cut me any slack. 

LOL recruits should have a PT buddy sign up list .

Brixxie


----------



## derael

Try dips. Use a couple of chairs and place your feet on one and your hands on the other then lower your butt to the ground(or as far as you can) and then pull yourself back up. If this is too hard try it only with one chair and your feet on the ground. You should feel a real burn in your tris after doing this exercise.

Don't over do this, as it will only delay your progress if you hurt yourself.


----------



## GUNS

From what I read, its not a arm problem, its your body position. You seen to be having trouble keeping your body straight. Work on your mid-section and like Leon said, best way to practice push-ups is to do push-ups.


----------



## Brixxie

Guns  that was was my problem  it was a tight straight center so I'm working on it . it is something that can be fixed , besides if DND wants a fit employees then its my full time job now to give them the standard they need.


----------



## Rice0031

That's some good perseverance, Brixxie. Keep it up! 
And just to repeat everyone who has said it: best way to get better at push ups: more pushups!
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/20897/post-106573.html#msg106573 --> I find that this technique works well for me (yes, you can try it without someone else).


----------



## COBRA-6

as stated your core needs to be strong to maintain proper form (try the plank exercise, it's described in the training section), and keep working on it!


----------



## childs56

another denied applictaion due to failing the fitness test. 
The whole point of BASIC military training is to develop the mental, Physical and miltaristic abilties of one self to become a valued member of the CF. 

I shake my head eveytime I hear of a person who fails to meet the required standard prior to enrolling. The miltary should make you run, ruckmarch, situps, chin ups, pushups and at an intensity you have never known before once you are in. The fact that they turn away so many applicants due to the fitness requirements is silly. 

Hope you the best of luck, 

 Move ahead 6 months after you have enrolled and it would be a different story.


----------



## orange.paint

"Times during Basic Training will depend on making a team effort and on the contribution of every member. If you are constantly tired during training because you are out of shape, you will not learn much, you will not do well on the fi eld exercises, and you will not be a strong team member. So when you come to Basic Training, it is important for you to be as fit as you can."

The minimum performance objectives to be met are shown below. The minimum objective for the step test could normally be achieved if you attained an acceptable rating on the 2.4 km run as shown in the chart on page 11.
TEST ITEM MEN WOMEN
Push-Ups • Under 35 years of age 19 9
• 35 and older 14 7
Sit-Ups • Under 35 years of age 19 15
• 35 and older 17 12
Hand Grip (in kilograms)
(Combination of your left and right hand scores)
• Under 35 years of age 75 50
• 35 and older 73 48
Aerobic Fitness Acceptable rating for 2.4 km run will prepare you to meet the aerobic fi tness standard.

http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

If you cannot meet that requirement then too bad the army DOES NOT WANT YOU.





			
				CTD said:
			
		

> another denied applictaion due to failing the fitness test.
> The whole point of BASIC military training is to develop the mental, Physical and miltaristic abilties of one self to become a valued member of the CF.



Yes that is the point but from a common base where all troops start.This isnt the freaking summer church group.Get real.

Standards are standards(and quite low at that).



			
				CTD said:
			
		

> another denied applictaion due to failing the fitness test.
> The fact that they turn away so many applicants due to the fitness requirements is silly.



So we should throw away standards and hope  troop end up in excellent shape by end of basic?It is a standard in place to make sure troop are in good enough shape after basic to go to regiments.The minimum standard is to make sure civilians will be fit enough to start a physical program.

"Some times more often then not some people step outside of their own abilties and knowledge and then try to pass it off on to others."
Sound familiar CTD?Are you an expert on fitness for recruits?Lets leave it to the requirements already drafted.

As for brixxie meet the MINIMUM requirements and you can have a shot at joining our army.And thats the basic fact.

"Guns  that was was my problem  it was a tight straight center so I'm working on it . it is something that can be fixed , besides if DND wants a fit employees then its my full time job now to give them the standard they need."

Good attitude and good luck next time.


----------



## Brixxie

Update: dips dips pull ups and that foot across the legs ( Strike) great ideas. 

I didn't fail my entry I failed push ups. I seriously lacked upper body strength....
( going to add IM A GIRL) I'm working hard to be in the condition 18 year old men are in when they enter. So yeah failing push ups was a goodthing Ive added +60 lbs to all my weights in two weeks.  Plus the ball is super amazing . 

I might have a  get away card with the new mandate and not have to retest still there is no way I am going to sit in a "warrior platoon" with little kids for weeks I want to get through basic so I can career train.


oh yeah! I have a wicked new trainer and I hang out with the psp staff I am way cool ! <3
-.-
that was uncalled for Im sorry. dont lock this thread k ^.~


----------



## Brixxie

**update 

passed Thursday with 16 

I don't know if they will make me retest when I get sent to basic ,but I guess I will find out
still waiting for medical file to circulate through the paper chain.


----------



## Infanteer

Brixxie said:
			
		

> I don't know if they will make me retest when I get sent to basic



Yes, they will.


----------



## mudeater

Do not fret. I joined the forces infantry at 33 and aced my test on the first go. I am by no means a fit dude. I worked my but off for six months. Building up the pushups wasn't that hard. I kept a score card. Every day I would do three sets in the morning and three sets before I went to bed. Each week i would do more. When I first started I could do hardly 10. When I went for my test I could squeeze off about 25 in good form, after basic about 30 in good form. Practice makes perfect. Just do them every day.


----------



## R@chel

Congrats on passing.

I totally know what you mean with the lack of upper body strength.  I have been trying cross fit.  They are teaching it to the guys in 3PPCLI and I sort of jumped on the band wagon.  While I am no where near a pull-up I am getting better.  Hopefully persistance will pay off.


----------



## TCBF

"I will be fine the next time around I got myself a trainer who is working with me on core strength and arms(she was the woman who PT tested me)."

- I have ethical issues with a Personal Trainer on a DND contract testing and failing a candidate, then taking that candidate on as a customer.  Fail more candidates - get more customers.  Scam.


----------



## patrick666

> While I am no where near a pull-up I am getting better.  Hopefully persistance will pay off.



Practice, practice, practice. The only way to get better at any sort of physical training is to do it repeatedly. One you notice, and feel, the changes it will only increase your drive to do it again. I have a chin-up bar in my laundry-room doorway - it screws into the frame and then extends to the proper length to screw in the otherside. I usually do as many as I can a few times a day, or sets of so much everytime I go up or down to my room.


----------



## orange.paint

If you live next to a base or good gym MOST will have the assisted pullup/chin up bars.These work really well to develop a base to start and work your way up to doing pull ups.Note: pull ups and chin ups are not the same!I thought it was just a differnt name for chin ups then I realised and tried them.Needless to say pullups dont come without practice,darn that was embarrasing.

Bench pressing light weight may also help you out for your push ups.

Good job for all,it will become fun one day if you keep up with it....I promise!


----------



## newaecgirl

Brixxie--

   I am a 27 yr old girl, who is overweight and two years ago could not do a single pushup on my toes (I couldn't even get off the ground).  Since then I hooked up with a PSP trainer and she put me on a program to help me build my upper body strength, which I did on my own.  I can now do 13 pushups on my toes, and I keep trying for more.  Being a girl should not be an  excuse for why you can't do the pushups.  
    I am glad you are working to get to the pushup standards--something that really works for me are negative pushups--after I max out on pushups on my toes (I always do as many as possible), I do 5 negatives--start at the top position and slowly lower your body to the ground.  This helps make sure you go down all the way.  The other thing is called the plank, but after holding it for 15s start doing alternating leg lifts.  The position is lying on the floor supporting your body with your toes, elbows and hands.  It forces you to use your core to stablize and really helps you with form.  Do 3 sets of each of these, maxing out each time and you will see your pushups increase quickly.
    Keep pushing but remember--girl pushups are a myth!


----------



## LordOsborne

I have a similar joint "popping" experience as well. I noticed it when I bent my knees, but it eventually went away. It never caused pain, merely a noticeable popping sound. From what my father has told me of it (he had the same thing as a teenager), it has something to do with an air pocket inside the joint somewhere that merely gets shifted (hence the popping noise) when the joint is moved. Granted, I have no medical experience, and my dad might have been feeding me a line, but it seemed to explain the popping. just my two cents.


----------



## SoF

One of my wrists use to hurt when I did narrow gripped  pushups. I switched to a wider grip and the pain went away.


----------



## beyondsblue

could it be the loss of bone mass in your radius and ulna (the two bones in your forearm)?
afterall, the two bones are small, and the pressure that you impose on them when you are doing your push-ups might be too much if your bones don't have enough bone mass, two hollow tubes can't hold much weight. it might be an early sign for arthritis. try to drink more milk or better yet, start to take calcium pills. most people don't even get half of the recommanded daily calcium intake.


----------



## krystal

I have the same problem, only mine is my tendons. As for the air pockets, it is a condition both my brother and i have it, Air will just sit around your joints and when you move them you hear the crack crack even wiggling my toes makes the sound, but apparently it doesn't have any impact on your pt, its just embarrasing 
For my wrists i do strength exercises on them, curl ups and grip balls, even those stress balls will help out. I still get pain in my wrists when doing pushups but you will notice a difference.


----------



## Patterson

OK, I'm going to go out on a limb here and ask the question and hopefully I don't get my butt kicked cause
 I missed some special thread on this subject or something.

I will be going into my SQ(primary reserve) this summer, as guys who have completed the course how many 
push-ups would you recommend that the average recruit be able to do minimum upon entering the course; 
say 40/50 non stop?
EDITED: I realized that putting 60/70 non stop was moronic.


----------



## orange.paint

If you can complete 50 perfect push ups you will have no problem in the regular force.Check out the minimum standards for the CF which are way lower than 40/50.

60/70 is not moronic.My BMQ instructor could pump out 100 strait.With good form,which is important to adhere to.Instead of half assing 50 do 25 perfect.


----------



## recruited

Ive had alot of success by putting on a backpack and filling it with books or weights, if you want to be more accurate with wieght (5-10 pnds to start) and doing 4 sets of pushups to exhaustion with no more than a minute rest between sets, in my own case i went from 25 pushups to 60 pushups (with no weight) in about 3 weeks, thats doing it about 5 days a week and resting for 2 days usually on weekends........


----------



## Patterson

Thanks very much for the information EX_RCAC_011 and recruited, your replies have helped quite a bit.

EX_RCAC_011, I was hoping that it was around the 50 area thanks for confirming this; and I understand what
you mean about not half-assing it.

Recruited, thanks for the advise, it sounds like a very good push-up workout, I think I'll start doing it tomorrow
and see where it gets me, no lies I really will try it out.


----------



## Hawkeye

There are many ways of doing pushups but i think that if ya do them according the physical fitness guide outline the way they show you ya shouldnt have any problems as i'm getting ready for it myself i told myself one thing always make sure you can do whatever they ask one step better and you cant go wrong


----------



## Bobby Rico

In response to the initial question regarding improving pushups-  Pushups are not my strong suit either, but I found an effective and quick way of getting better at them is this-  Go into your forward leaning rest position,  with your arms partly bent and remain in that state for about a minute and a half, or however long it takes for you to begin experiencing muscle breakdown, whichever happens first.  Then, gradually begin doing very slow and deliberate pushups as many as you can.  Do this a couple of times a day, every day, and soon you'll be able to belt out pushups rapidly with little difficulty.

(jeeze, didn't even notice the date of the initial post.  Seems a bit pointless now, given this person is probably already in....although I think the suggestion is good for anyone wishing to improve upon their pushups.  Rico out.)


----------



## bojangles

Again.... this original post was ages ago but I can give my 2 cents for what its worth coming from a Personal Trainers perspective....and some advice I have yet to see on this topic unless I missed it along the way.

When training to do push-ups and you are having difficulty doing little to none with proper form.. a good way to start is by doing the exact opposite of what is suggested by some... to elevate your feet and try to do them. Heck if you can't do one with good form in a regular push-up postion, does it make sense to tackle advanced ones? Hmmm I would think NOT!

So... instead of elevating your feet, elevate you upper body instead of your lower. First try doing pushups against a hard surface like a wall. Keep good form... body straight and stand approximately 3 to 4 ft away from the wall. From this position your push-ups should seem fairly easy... start moving gradually towards the ground.. Next use a sturdy desk or counter top... then move down to a bench... eventually you will be doing them on the ground...ONLY when you have that mastered with good form.. should you be elevating your feet. 

Good Luck and hope this helps you out.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Just finished my Expres last week and got an exempt!! WOO HOO.
I've always had trouble with pushups and so started back in the Fall to really concentrate on them.
First I went to the PSP guys and got some pointers on form and technique.
Then they told me to start with mats doubled under my knees until I could do 25 that way...which is what I was aiming for.
Then when I had that mastered I went to the Mat singled under my knees.
Then no mat and just doing them.
It worked like a charm.....had no problem on the Expres.
I'm actually starting to like them now that I can do them properly....there is no harm in getting the PSP folks to help you...then you know what they are looking for .


----------



## Hawkeye

Personally i think that if pushups are not being done properly it can cause injury and if continued can cause severe injury this has happened to a friend of mine alot of factors come into play though your weight? new at pushups? could be many factors every excercise has it's proper way of being done  or maybe you just have bad wrists hope things have gotten better


----------



## TacticalW

This used to be a very annoying problem for me, what helped me fix it was getting some 10 pound weights, holding them at my maximum reach in front of me and then with my hands making the weights to up and then down for a while. Since I started doing that I've had no problems whatsoever and this also helps with hand-grip and excercises the forearms.


----------



## stealthylizard

Something else to watch out for........ ganglions (bible bumps).   Most common area is in the wrists, caused by a few things, like repetitive use.  The old treatment for them was to use a heavy book (like a bible) to "pop" them, but doctors don't recommend doing it.


----------



## Moggie

Normally, I can get between 30 and 35 pushups done, feet on the floor and elbows at 90 degrees.  However I cant get any lower than 90 degrees, not on the first one I do, not on the last.  Is it because certain muscles aren't strong enough or do I have weird elbows?  Are there any ways to fix it?


----------



## Dale Denton

sigopgirl said:
			
		

> Again.... this original post was ages ago but I can give my 2 cents for what its worth coming from a Personal Trainers perspective....and some advice I have yet to see on this topic unless I missed it along the way.
> 
> When training to do push-ups and you are having difficulty doing little to none with proper form.. a good way to start is by doing the exact opposite of what is suggested by some... to elevate your feet and try to do them. Heck if you can't do one with good form in a regular push-up postion, does it make sense to tackle advanced ones? Hmmm I would think NOT!
> 
> So... instead of elevating your feet, elevate you upper body instead of your lower. First try doing pushups against a hard surface like a wall. Keep good form... body straight and stand approximately 3 to 4 ft away from the wall. From this position your push-ups should seem fairly easy... start moving gradually towards the ground.. Next use a sturdy desk or counter top... then move down to a bench... eventually you will be doing them on the ground...ONLY when you have that mastered with good form.. should you be elevating your feet.
> 
> Good Luck and hope this helps you out.



Would doing pushups using your bedframe (1 foot high) be  good practice?


----------



## Pte AJB

LoboCanada said:
			
		

> Would doing pushups using your bedframe (1 foot high) be  good practice?



Yes. Try varying your grip from tight to wide as well. This will act to involve the triceps and shoulders to varying degrees as well to target the individual muscles that make up the chest. If you can get your hands on an exercise ball they are excellent for incline pushups, it forces the rest of your muscles to work to stabilize your body, which is great for your core.


----------



## Testify

Hey Guys,

Great tips so far.  I have a question that I hope can get answered here.  I'm doing standard pushups (like they say to on the cf site)  and I notice that the next day, it's not my arms that are hurting the most, it's my chest.  Almost my armpit area if you can picture that?  Is there a different form I should be doing while I let this heal and then go back to standard?  I notice when I try to do them while this area is sore I can't do as many due to this pain.  Should I maybe spread my arms apart more or in more? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Pte AJB

Well, we all have to start somewhere. Testify, the push-up is a chest specific exercise, yes varying forms will act to involve the triceps, shoulders and upper back to differing degrees, however the push-up chiefly targets the pectoralis major (the chest muscle). I am going to presume that you have never consistently worked out before. The soreness in your armpit is nature’s way of saying that you are training muscle groups that have not been heavily trained before. Put a little Google time in and you will readily find a plethora of information on push-ups, variations, proper form and in your specific case the muscle groups targeted. 

FH


----------



## Biggoals2bdone

This is a big point of contention for me...
I think push-ups should be tossed from the fitness requirements and bench press should be used...that way it would be a standardized weight that EVERYONE would have to lift...because as you all might know when you do a push-up you don't lift you entire weight...i would say 75% at most.  
Ex: Pers A weighs: 120lbs can do 20 push-ups...at 75% this person is only lifting 90lbs
     Pers B: weighs 200lbs can do 20 push-ups...at 75% this person is lifting 150lbs

Obviously these are approximations...but i think you get the point, that just because lil johny buck twenty (120lbs) can do his 20 push-ups it doesnt mean necessarily that he is strong enough to handle the same kinds of weights (ammo, canno shells etc) that Big tim 2 bills (200lbs) can.

Anyways thats a whole other bag....

The whole i can crank out 90 push-ups or whatever...well not to step on anyones toes...but out of 10 ppl on avg i don't see more then 3 do PROPER push-ups: straight, ALL the way down...none of these half-a$$ push-ups where you bob your head up and down, or pelvic thrusts or whatever...i did 48 PROPER nose touching the floor, straight back push-ups in a row...and you know what...thats fine i wanted 50...i was 2 short...but i got the highest out of everyone there...but i don't care...


Now to answer the poster's question...don't listen to the stuff thats like ya do 30push-ups every time you see a yellow car, or 30 push-ups if you step on the cracks between tiles (im being facetious) but you get it...doing all these push-ups EVERYDAY...will just wear you down, be smart get the best bang for your buck...do you wanna be lil mister push-up king who blasts off a gazillion push-ups to only end up being able to do the minimum required amount....i don't think so.

So you're best course of options is...1) get a gym membership   2) either get a trainer or educate yourself read a lot of training books and websites
3) prepare or have a trainer prepare a proper training plan for all your goals 4) implement plan.

What you need to improve for your push-ups are your deltoids (shoulders) triceps (bottom portion of upper arm), your pectorials (chest) and your back (ask any good strength trainer or powerlifter how to get wicked strong on pressing movements....and they will say you need a strong back)

Good exercises for strength gains:
Chest:
Incline bench press
Incline dumbbell bench press
flat bench press
flat dumbbell bench press
decline bench press

Deltoids:
Standing or seated military press
clean and jerk
Standing or seated dumbbell shoulder press
front raises

Triceps: 
Overhead extensions (standing french curl)
Lying triceps extensions (Skullcrusher, lying french curl)
Close grip bench press
Reverse grip bench press

and Rowing exercises for your back
such as:
Cable rows
1-arm dumbbell rows
bent over barbell rows
T-bar rows

AND DON'T FORGET YOUR CORE (ABS AND ERECTOR SPINAE)
working these exercises and groups will help you get stronger and therefore better at push-ups but you also need to get your nutrition in proper order to maximize your training and the results.

and to the people talking about benching your own weight...i agree...but i don't it should be flat bench press...i think it should be Incline press your own weight...which i do easily...even after being injured...b4 injury 285lbs x 1 on incline at (210lbs 5'8) now im doing 250x6reps for 5 sets or 240 x 10-12...so yes i totally believe it is do-able and think people who cannot are either a) to heavy  or b) to weak and either way need to start working at it.


----------



## The_Falcon

Push ups in fitness tests are used primarily to measure your MUSCULAR ENDURANCE not your strength.  When the testers want to test your strength they do use the bench press (JTF 2 Coopers test, Peel Regional Police entrance test).  Read the army fitness pam biggoals.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone

i dont know what exactly that comment was for....but if it was in regards to me saying push-ups should be switched out for bench press....well you could better assess someones endurance and compare it to others if everyone lifted the same weight....with a minimum number of repetitions to be reached.

other then that i don't know what that comment was aimed at. 

If you took the time to read my comment properly, i mentioned why i don't think push-ups are a good measure.
If you are telling me that he should go to a gym and train doing 100 of reps...then well i don't think you have been training long or very well.
yes i agree muscle endurance can be worked...but im saying to initially get good at push-ups and the best course is to get a higher top end strength.
let me explain...if pers A can only lift 100lbs x1 at his max effort then if we go by percentages a 50% submax would be 50lbs correct, and in the fitness world 50% submax lifts are gauged at easily over 15reps.
so again i say if pers A only lifts 100lbs as his max effort....50% submax = 50lbs vs. Pers B who lifts 250lbs x 1 as max effort making his 50% submax = 125lbs.

What im trying to tell you is that top end/max effort strength corelates with submaximal strength...therefore increasing the max effort strength is in our favour to reach our goal...and also has the added benefit of making us not only more durable but stronger.


----------



## The_Falcon

Yes push-ups may be imperfect for testing for endurance, because peoples bodyweights vary, however it is a much better indication of someones overall muscular endurance, than a benchpress, due to the simple fact that with a bench press you are lying down on a bench and not using all those muscles other muscle than keep you in line.  You complain that people don't complete perfect push-ups (butt in the air, sloped back etc.), so why suggest a different test?  People who are performing push ups in this manner, aren't going to get better by doing a bench press and some tricep extensions.  As well ever think, one of the reasons push ups are frequently used, is because the testing require no equipment to use, therefore its easier to test/train large numbers of people at the same time.   Also the best way to get better at pushups is to do push ups. Sure doing all those superfluous exercises may help, but the best way to get good at something is to practice doing it, over and over and over. Now the sentiment of doing push-ups every 5 mins everday, is a little silly, your body needs time to heal, but that doesn't mean you can't do 100-200 or 300 pushups every other day broken down into small sets.  You can also vary how you do them by using one of or a combination of the following: wearing weighted vests, elevating your feet, using blast straps/rings, plyometric pushups, doing them off of a medicine ball/helmet, using a wider/narrower hand placement.


----------



## PMedMoe

Not to mention, if a push up is not properly performed during an Expres Test, the PSP staff will not count it.  None of this "butt in the air" or "sloped back" stuff.  Besides, if someone is heavier, as per your example, then their muscles should be bigger and therefore, shouldn't they be lifting more weight?  I guess I should have someone sit on my back when I do push ups....... :


----------



## ZipperHead

(I found this on the CrossFit message board (trying to find out if it is legit, but I think it would work, due to the fact that it follows the maxim of "if you want to get good at <whatever>, you must do <whatever> a lot.....", aka Practice Makes Perfect. ) Link for original post: http://www.crossfit.com/discus/messages/22/29390.html



> The NASA push up program looks cool. I haven't tried it yet myself, as I'm currently focusing on other goals than push ups, but here it is:
> 
> Take your max rep push up, for instance 50, divide it in two, that'll be 25. Then you perform this number of push ups every hour on the hour for 10 hours a day. Each day you add a rep. When you can't keep doing the prescribed reps anymore, you back off on the reps, for instance 5 rep less per set, and instead decrease the set intervals, so you'll be doing the push ups every 55 minutes. Every day you work on the same number of push ups, but cut off 5 minuttes between sets every day. When you can't keep up anymore, you take a day off and test your new PR and begins again. Keep adding reps in the same fashion as the first cycle. So it's essentially two cycles: one adding rep within a fixed timeframe between sets, and another cycle where you work on time between fixed rep-sets.
> 
> So this is how the program could look like:
> 
> Current max rep: 50
> 1st day: 25 push ups every hour for 10 hours
> 2nd day: 26 push ups every hour for 10 hours
> 3 ...: 27 ...
> 4 ...: 28 ...
> ...
> 7th ...: 31 push ups. Now I can't do every set fully, so I back off to 26 reps per set and begins altering time between sets instead.
> 8th day: 26 push ups every 55th minute x 10
> 9th day: 26 push ups every 50th minute x 10
> 10th ...: every 45th minute ...
> ...
> 12th day: 26 push ups every 35th minute. Now I can't keep up anymore, so I take a rest day, test my new PR and begin all over.
> 
> This is out of memory, the original program may be slightly different, but the main idea is switching between two parameters: reps per set and time between sets.
> 
> The same program may turn out to be compatible with pull ups as well.



I would recommend setting an hourly chime on your watch, as it is easy to "forget" to do them every hour. Or a countdown timer would actually be better (due to the diminishing rest times). Plus this is a good way to get the blood flowing to the noggin (and other body parts) if you are a desk jockey, such as myself  

AL

Edit: The closest I could find to a "reputable" source for this "NASA pushup program" is here: http://www.dragondoor.com/b31_toc.html. Pavel is Pavel Tsatsouline, who introduced (aka made trendy) the use of kettlebell's in training in N America. Anyway, YMMV, but I am trying it (when I can remember to do them every hour..... d'oh!!!! Curse my feeble brain!!!), as I truly suck at push-up's, and using "I suck at <name of an exercise>" as an excuse to not do them is pretty weak (pun intended). One should focus on one's weakness(es), not one's strength(s). That's my deep thought for the day.


----------



## deedster

Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> "if you want to get good at <whatever>, you must do <whatever> a lot.....", aka Practice Makes Perfect. ) Link for original post: http://www.crossfit.com/discus/messages/22/29390.html
> 
> using "I suck at <name of an exercise>" as an excuse to not do them is pretty weak (pun intended). One should focus on one's weakness(es), not one's strength(s).



Excellent suggestion!  "Do them as often as you can": doesn't always work...I like the hourly thing.  I'm going to give it a shot (may look wierd while at work, but, they know wierd).  You do have to focus on your accomplishments though...as in: wow, yesterday I did 10 pushups and today I did 12...tomorrow I'm going to do 14 (as I fall flat on my face).  
Actual numbers have been altered to protect the innocent.


----------



## armyvern

D Squared said:
			
		

> Excellent suggestion!  "Do them as often as you can": doesn't always work...I like the hourly thing.  I'm going to give it a shot (may look wierd while at work, but, they know wierd).  You do have to focus on your accomplishments though...as in: wow, yesterday I did 10 pushups and today I did 12...tomorrow I'm going to do 14 (as I fall flat on my face).
> Actual numbers have been altered to protect the innocent.



It may not look so weird. After I had my SI joint popped back into place last year (after it's dislocation had been 'undiagnosed' for over a year), I was required to do physio exercises 4 times a day to get my lower back muscles back into proper shape for two months. 

I'd just go into my office, sprawl on the floor and get it done. It included sit-ups, stretchs, and eventually push-ups. Mind you, I had an office with a door on it!! But the troops all knew what I was up to in there, eventually I justed started doing them in the large meeting area (it was easier that way!!) and the troops who weren't busy...jumped down and did some too....you'd be surprised how quick it can catch on...and become "routine."


----------



## CdnArtyWife

I may have to give this a try too. I've been wanting to increase my push ups. 

Here's hoping the Det Commander doesn't look at me funny when I drop down and do 20 next time I'm in a meeting with him. LOL Meh...maybe I'll try it with the Det 2IC in Charlottetown first, just to test the waters.


----------



## Testify

So this NASA program.  I would think it be for someone who is pretty fit to start with?  Someone just starting out doing push ups every hour?  Is that a good thing to do?

I bought a book and it had an 8-week get ready for basic training program in it.  It includes long runs and sprint runs and then push ups and sit ups.  Program starts out like this:

Day 1 - Sit ups / Push ups
Day 2 - Long run
Day 3 - Sit ups / Push ups
Day 4 - Sprint run
Day 5- Sit ups / Push ups
Day 6 - Long run
Day 7 - Sit ups / Push ups

and so on.. There is more to it than this however, there's an initial run that you use to put in a formula to figure out your goal sprint time and you update your sprint time with new formulas as the weeks progress.

The push up program goes like this:

Weeks 1-3 (3 sets) - Do as many as you can in 1 minute.  Immediately drop to your knees and start doing "diamond" situps (do these slowly, 3 seconds down, 3 seconds up)
Weeks 4-6 (3 sets) -                                    1.5 minutes
Weeks 7-8 (3 sets) -                                    2 minutes

Anyway, that's what I'm doing.  I also do push ups whenever I think of doing them.


----------



## Munxcub

Now about over training in regards to "Greasing the Groove" (Pavel's plan there, doing many sets throughout the day) The way it works is by not going to failure. If hitting 30 is failure, you go to 25 or so. By not going to failure, you aren't going to experience the over training that you describe. This allows you to get huge volume, without the risk (or at least minimizing that risk to such a negligible amount...) Every week you increase the reps, until before you know it, you are doing more push ups without hitting failure then you used to be able to do as your failure limit. Make sense? It does work.

I believe it was originally devised as a way for Russian soldiers to increase their pull up count.


----------



## Munxcub

The thing about infinite load compared to finite intensity/volume is that as load increases, you approach your intensity/volume limits faster. Also, as conditioning improves, would you not be increasing that finite ceiling of volume/intensity?


----------



## beands

I have yet to drop off an application, but am working very hard on the physical preparations. I am by no means an expert on the subject, however this is my method:

Do as many CF regulation style push-ups as possible plus 2 more where you fight and grunt the whole way up. 
Wait 10 minutes or so and then I do as many wide push-ups where my hands are double shoulder width apart, again adding 2 more beyond that. Wait 10 minutes again.
For the 3rd repetition, I use the hand triangle style, where your index fingertips and thumb tips touch to make a diamond or triangle shape. Do as many again, plus only one extra. The triangle type are very difficult I find, so I do those on my knees "girly style". Once at 20 push-ups, stop using your knees and work on a lower number again as these are difficult.
I do the 3 different styles as many times a day as I can possibly find time for. Usually about 4 times a day. 
Using this method I have had great results in increasing my number of push-ups, going up by about 3 push-ups a day.

Once again I am no pro, but from what I have done I don't see any risk of injury. I'm fine so far.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone

To a degree as you train, you augment the ceiling of productive volume, but like I said, volume can be infinite in the sense that you can do 100 sets of 1000reps each, but there is a point where adding more volume doesn't lead to improvement, and that's why I specified productive sets.

If you do 20 sets to "blast" your chest already, then how can adding another 5 be benefitial.  Its akin to runners, there is a point of equilibrium between training and recuperating, runners can run to many kms in a week for there own good, this is the same with weight training/strength training.  Its the common thought of, "if 10 is good, 20 must be better." When the benefits to number of sets do not correlate in a linear fashion.

But my point about load being infinite, is that, this is a better point of contention for improvement, in that if I was able to do exercise K with 100lbs for 10reps as my max, well if in 1 month I am using 125lbs for my 10RM, I have clearly improved, and can continue to do so greatly by picking appropriate exercises, and by always striving to a) increase the load, and b)always aiming for roughly the same amount of repetitions.  This reasoning goes with the physiology of muscles, in that when you try to lift a weight, your muscles can do 1 of 2 things, tear completely off the bone, or 2 adapt to the demands you are setting upon it, by getting denser and stronger.

As opposed to trying to do 20 sets, and time myself to see how fast I accomplished them or tacking on more sets, you do not see clear progress in the chosen venue, namely strength (there are many kinds of strength, in this case maximal and submaximal).  Olympic Weightlifters and many other strength trainers, use percentages when they train:
100% = 1 rep max
90% = 
80% = 
70% = usually 10RM
60%
50% = 15+ reps.

And there are recommended numbers of reps that a trainee shouldn't exceed, because phisiologically after that point it hampers instead of helping.  These are guidelines, because genetically we're all granted different combinations of types of muscle fibers, so it would most likely be give or take 1-3 reps.  

good informational sites to check out for various training articles
www.bodybuilding.com
www.intensemuscle.com
www.t-nation.com
www.deepsquatter.com

 "In general, most people can complete 6 repetitions with 85% of their maximum resistance, 8 repetitions with 80% of maximum resistance, 10 repetitions with 75% of maximum resistance, 12 repetitions with 70% of maximum resistance and 14 repetitions with 65% of maximum resistance."


----------



## Munxcub

I agree with that. So what I said earlier would probably strike the best balance between your stance and mine. Training the bench with heavy loads to increase the maximum strength (and increasing potential stamina) and also working push ups for the muscular endurance. 

Bench = more strength for push ups, make push ups easier
Push ups = more push ups, more muscular endurance to do push ups all day and still be ready for whatever

That's basically how I train everything. Have max effort days for building the strength, then I have have workouts that involve lighter loads, more reps and faster pace to increase stamina. Because ultimately the goal in "getting fit" involves a lot more then simply "getting strong". You need to be strong, fast, powerful, lots of stamina and endurance, agile, coordinated, good balance and flexibility as well as accurate in everything you do (comes back to coordination and others...).


----------



## Pte.Butt

I have trouble doing push ups, see 3 years ago, I had a bad wrist injury playing soccer ( I am a goalkeeper) and since then I have very limited motion in my right wrist. I can't bend my wrist more then 45 - 50 degrees. This is a big problem with pushups, seeing my right arm wont be able to be strait as I do my push ups during BMQ because most of my weight will be concentrated on my left arm because my right wrist hurts tremendously.
   You may ask how I completed my enrollment PT test, well I had physio therapy on my side, in the previous months before I applied for the CF. It gave me more movement in my wrist which allowed me to do my 19 push ups +. But a recent soccer injury (yes another one) rectified my injury, and know I find it very difficult to do more then 5-6 because I can hardly put any weight on my wrist. During BMQ will I be forced to do push ups the same way I had to for enrollment? Or can I do them on my fist/knuckles which I can do significantly more then using my injured wrist?


----------



## medaid

Pte.B,

   You've around here for a while right? What do we always tell the people with questions after we give our advice? We tell them to go seek competent medical advice. It is not saying that those of use who work in the medical field are not compotent, it means that our opinions and advice aren't really worth allot sometimes because it isn't up to us. So MY advice is for you to talk to your family physician with regards to your injury (something that should've been done when you got injured the second time) and or talk to your local MIR and seek military medical opinion on your current and pre-existing medical condition as that would go towards previous medical history. Have the powers that be decide medicaly what the best course of action would be for you. Sometimes it is not worth further injuring yourself for a course or a job you may not have after a debilitating injury.


----------



## Pte.Butt

MedTech said:
			
		

> Pte.B,
> 
> You've around here for a while right? What do we always tell the people with questions after we give our advice? We tell them to go seek competent medical advice. It is not saying that those of use who work in the medical field are not compotent, it means that our opinions and advice aren't really worth allot sometimes because it isn't up to us. So MY advice is for you to talk to your family physician with regards to your injury (something that should've been done when you got injured the second time) and or talk to your local MIR and seek military medical opinion on your current and pre-existing medical condition as that would go towards previous medical history. Have the powers that be decide medicaly what the best course of action would be for you. Sometimes it is not worth further injuring yourself for a course or a job you may not have after a debilitating injury.



Alrighty, thanks a lot MedTech, this thread is done now, if you wish you lock it.


----------



## bms

Push ups aren't always easy, especially when you are starting them after a sizable period of not doing them regularly. That being said, I have formulated a relatively easy-to-do method to reach that magical number of 50 consecutive push ups. I doubt I am the first to think of this method, but I do believe that it is beneficial to people who are looking for a way to increase their push ups in a way that is very easy to create a routine out of.

 First off, there is a base table of sets and reps. 

Week # - (SETS/REPS/TOTAL)

1 - (8/6/48)
2 - (6/8/48)
3 - (5/10/50)
4 - (4/12/48)
5 - (4/14/56)
6 - (3/17/51)
7 - (2/24/48)
8 - (1/50/50)

 What this table means is that, for example, on week 1 you do 6 push ups consecutively 8 times(with short breaks for stretching in between sets), which results in 48 push ups in total. You do this amount of push ups in that manner once a day for that week. The way to follow the table is to take approximately 12 minutes a day, 6 days a week. One thing you may notice is that on the table you pass 50 push ups on two occasions. This is mainly due to the nature of always increasing your reps until you are doing a single set of 50 push ups at week 8. 

 The point of continuing at 50 push ups for week 8 is to stimulate you to continue to try and go higher. For example, after you can do 50 push ups comfortably, perhaps the table below is another goal:

Week # - (SETS/REPS/TOTAL)

1-5 (2/50/100)
6-10 - (3/50/150)
10-16 - (2/75/150)
17 - (1/100/100)

 Basically, the point that comes across is that you can slowly work into a decent number of push ups at your own pace. For example,

Week # - (SETS/REPS/TOTAL)

1-3 - (8/6/48)
4-6 - (6/8/48)
7-9 - (5/10/50)
9-11 - (4/12/48)
12-14 - (4/14/56)
15-17 - (3/17/51)
18-22 - (2/24/48)
23 - (1/50/50)

 The table above is just the base table with longer intervals doing the same sets/reps. The whole idea is to gauge the sets/reps to get the results you want in a reasonable time span. The trick is to start with easy numbers. Then with an increase, it will hopefully feel basically the same. Then with another increase, and so on.

 The base table is what I used, and I am happy with the results. I plan I continuing to use this method to increase the number of push ups I can do consecutively to hopefully over 200 by the time I apply(next year).

 I hope whoever needs a method that is pretty easy to stick by to increase the number of push ups that can do will also be satisfied withh this method, and hopefully be able to derive from it to fit their needs.


----------



## private_nobody_yet

Thank you for that one... 
is it better building them with the "hands wide" method, easier than "hands under your shoulders" one.
and at 50 there should be no problem doing the the "CF" way?


----------



## bms

These are properly done push ups(aka, the way depicted in the video).

 Hands under the shoulders, push up and lock the elbows, down to just touch your chest to the floor, then back up.

 This is meant to be an easy way to set a goal, and takes no more than 20 minutes daily. Nothing fancy, just lots of push ups.


----------



## asoldieroneday

armygal said:
			
		

> I know that this hard, because when I first found out I was doing them wrong and did them the right way I was only able to do 7 and that was unacceptable for my standards as well, but with hard work and persistence I was able to do 15 of them at my physical test which is not too bad I guess since I only needed to do 7.



I am currently training for possibly joining the reserves later this year, I'm only 15 right now. I'm workin on the pushups right now, they're my worst and I keep worrying I'm doing them wrong. How was it you were doing them that was wrong?

I do them with my hands under my shoulders, fingers pointing out, down till my chest is just off the floor. Right now, I can do 12, but last week, I was barely makin 5 lol. I'm female 5'6 and 120ish btw.
Do you think I'm progressing well and doing them properly?

Thanks to whoever posts back.


----------



## midget-boyd91

asoldieroneday said:
			
		

> Right now, I can do 12, but last week, I was barely makin 5 lol.
> Do you think I'm progressing well and doing them properly?



You've more than doubled the number you can do in just a week.. thats progressing rather well. Keep at what you're doing and they'll start to come easier, and you'll notice that soon you'll be able to do 15, then 20, 25, 30 etc. It takes effort and time, but what doesn't?


----------



## asoldieroneday

okay thanks! I'm just reallllly nervous.
I think I have the sit-ups okay(25 for sure,how many more varies) mind you I have my feet hooked under something, but I'm slowly gettin away from that. I'm pretty sure I have the running, I can do 4km in about 18mins and 100m in about 14s.

I'm not even attempting pull-ups till I get more pushups under my belt.


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable

Your feet will be pinned by another person for your situp evaluation.


----------



## Lumber

armygal said:
			
		

> You read correctly.   The hands have to be under the shoulders.   I know that this hard, because when I first found out I was doing them wrong and did them the right way I was only able to do 7 and that was unacceptable for my standards as well, but with hard work and persistence I was able to do 15 of them at my physical test which is not too bad I guess since I only needed to do 7.   Good luck with that and don't beat yourself up over it.   It will come to you.



From the CFRC to the Mega and finally here at RMC, I have been told that my hands do not need to be directly underneath the shoulder. The way they did it at the Mega and here at the college, they got us to lie on our stomachs and as long as they couldn't see our thumbs, then our hands were in tight enough. 

From what I've been told, the hope is that the push-ups will tax the worked muscles as much as possible (shoulders, tris and chest). We don't have our hands out with so that no one with a massive chest, but weak shoulders, can pull off a lot of push-ups. Its suppose to be a test of combined muscles, not just one. At least this is what I've been told, but I agree and it sounds like a good aim. Taking that in mind, I don't think having the hands directly under the shoulders is such a good thing. I can pull off a good amount of push-ups (60-70), and having the hands directly under the shoulders causes considerablly more strain on the shoulders and elbow joints. It doesn't work the chest as much as it should. At least thats my 2 cents.



			
				asoldieroneday said:
			
		

> I'm not even attempting pull-ups till I get more pushups under my belt.



Pull-ups and push ups work different muscles groups. Pull-ups work your back, shoulders and biceps, while push-ups work chest, shoulders and tri-ceps.


----------



## metgirl

The  plain  and  simple truth is  They  will teach you the proper push up . If you  cant do one  now  in the first  two weeks of BMQ  you will  do about 300 a day  and in no time  you will have a good form .  What they want is a tricep push ups  hands under arm pits .


----------



## Lumber

metgirl said:
			
		

> The  plain  and  simple truth is  They  will teach you the proper push up . If you  cant do one  now  in the first  two weeks of BMQ  you will  do about 300 a day  and in no time  you will have a good form .  What they want is a tricep push ups  hands under arm pits .



I've been told by PSP staff to be weary when I do tricep push-ups during testing because people who do tricep push ups tend to pivot their bodies at the waste instead of at the toes. 

When I do my push ups for testing, I have my arms in tight, but not so tight that they are tricep push-ups. It creats a good mix of what muscles are being used, so that I don't rely on just one muscle (aka the Tricep).

And I have to disagree with your assertion that they want Tricep push ups, with hands directly under the armpits. As I said I can pull off 60-70, and I've done that for 7 fitness tests so far, and I've had them not count at most 1 push up. So if they want tricep push ups, with hands under arm pits, how am I getting away with 60, with only my thumbs under my armpits?


----------



## metgirl

im not going to disagree they are much more  difficult(the pivoting is a pain)  but they are asking for 19 ( for men) not 60  i know its far easier  to do a  good 25-30 pump push up  . I know  for my cf express test  It was the tricep  I went  from a  barly 7  to a  good  19  (female)  by the end of BMQ


----------



## pspforester

The proper protocol is hands under the shoulder area ( I know, very clear).  The staff will look to see that your thumb and finger are under the area.  In other words, you cannot have your hands totally exposed, or totally under the shoulder (ie. tricep push-ups).  You pivot from the toes, body is kept in a straight line (there can be incidental contact, ie. stomach/chest, without pausing),  and the triceps must be parallel to the floor (not 90 degrees/ people have different arm lengths).  If there are any other questions, let me know.  

Cheers.


----------



## bms

Once daily does the trick if you are willing to push it each week.

 Other than that, I'd fully recommend picking a room in your house and every time you enter it you do a set of the push ups that you are doing today. Combine that with the routine and you get a much smoother transition between weeks, especially when you start getting up in numbers.

 For example,

 Lets say you are doing 6 sets of 8 push ups and you choose your bedroom. Every time you enter your bedroom, you do 8 push ups. A long with that, you also do you 6 sets of 8 at the end of the day.


----------



## blacktriangle

Pathway to 50 pushups

Do a pushup. Try to repeat 49 more times- If it doesn't work, try the next night and so on...  ;D


----------



## kayakguyt72

The approved method of conducting the proper push-up is with the thumbs just under the shoulders.  The best way to improve on your max number of push-ups is to do more push-ups.  Get down during commercials if you are watching tv and crank a few off.  I have found that in the army we have for whatever reason conditioned ourselves to do 25 push-ups, no more, no less.  There is no reason for this other than we have done it for years.  So mix it up, do 40, 30, 50, whatever.  But condition yourself to do more than less.

Just a thought.


----------



## Lazarus**

I started the pushup base table about two weeks ago now and before that I havent done much excersising.
And being only 20..pushups arent that hard right? well..my body seems to think differently.

What I mean to say is that I find it very hard for me to keep my body straight whilst in the pushup position and not only that but after the 5th or 7th pushup my wrists feel like they're on fire. So the only way to minimise this is to do them the "girly way"....
any comments on how to remedy this?? please and thank you


----------



## TN2IC

Lazarus** said:
			
		

> I started the pushup base table about two weeks ago now and before that I havent done much excersising.
> And being only 20..pushups arent that hard right? well..my body seems to think differently.
> 
> What I mean to say is that I find it very hard for me to keep my body straight whilst in the pushup position.



I find flexing my abs while doing it does help.


----------



## combat_clarke

Here hopefully this will help you to obtain your push up goals. This is a good work out . try pyramiding your push up work out. do one take a break do two take a break and so on until you can do it up to ten. then work down nine, eight, seven until you work down to doing one push up,you are done you just completed 100 push ups. it is not continuous though and you took alot of breaks but over time you will be able to pump out a hundred in one sitting its just muscle memory it will be easy as walking so there try it out hopefully it works well for you.


----------



## Slaw

another easier way to build strength to do more push ups is do a variety of them. Lets say 10 military style, 10 wider arm style, the do some staggard push ups, 5 on each side and keep going counting down for each side until 1. EX; 5-RH 5LH, 4RH 4LH etc. I have been trying this set up and it greatly improves posture and building muscle in key regions.
 I joined a gym and I find doing tricep dips also greatly improves push ups as well. There are lots of ways to build your way to 50 but the only REAL way is to keep doing them over and over again and as often as you can....push yourself a bit but not enough to hurt yourself.,


----------



## pspforester

Not to start a pissing match re: "proper protocol", but it is not thumbs just under the shoulder.  It states hands under the shoulder area, and if just the thumbs were, I would ask you kindly to move your hands in.  I know for a fact that not all bases follow proper protocol,  and it is a real problem.  On anoter note... an alternative way to up your push-up numbers is to do negatives.  Do as many proper push-ups as possible and when you can't do any more, get yourself back to a push-up position and lower yourself as slow as possible down until your triceps are parallel to the floor.  Do this until you cannot lower yourself under control anymore.  This is far more effective than doing knee/incline/wall push-ups.  I've had members add 20+ to their numbers and they were already in the 40's.  This also goes for chin/pull-ups.

Cheers.


----------



## bms

In truth, the hardest part of exercise is routine. Once you have a routine the rest falls into place. An easy, seemingly time-efficient method causes people to justify using it and to keep using it. This results in gains that surprise them.


----------



## Gilly

I just wanted to say thanks for the push up plan, i am on my last week of it and doing great, it worked wonders! i leave for Borden on the 6th of January, this plan saved me.  So thanks again


----------



## bms

http://www.impulseadventure.com/weights/100push.html

 Just in case anyone is looking for alternate methods.


----------



## Lazarus**

I'm on week 3 right now and I can already see improvement.  ;D
I still feel a slight discomfort on my left wrist when doing the pushups but its nothing to be concerned about.
I'll let you know once I hit week 6 how it all goes.


----------



## Gilly

DiamondDarryl said:
			
		

> Just curious how this worked for everyone. Has anyone followed this and hit the 50 pushups on the required day?



i followed the chart to a Tee, and it worked great, when i knew i was going to BMQ i said to my self, humm, should start some push ups! havent done those in years, i tryed and got five.  Starting thinking oh crap thats not good, so i looked up push ups on here found this plan and went at it! it worked wonders, and i can now do 50 push ups.


----------



## megany

DiamondDarryl said:
			
		

> Just curious how this worked for everyone. Has anyone followed this and hit the 50 pushups on the required day?



I just started, but I'm only learning the "military pushups" now.  I'm also used to doing pushups from the knee (the girly way) because I haven't really built my upper body strength yet.  I have over a year until I join, but I'm planning to get into the best shape possible so I can have a fantastic medical and not have to play catch-up at a later date.

My only thing is: should I be trying to follow the chart going from the knee (using the proper hand position) and then re-start once I hit the 50 mark from the knee?  Or would it be best to struggle (slowly) through them in a completely proper fashion following the chart?


----------



## GDawg

I skipped ahead a couple weeks on the chart and I am a couple weeks in, and I am finding that the program works. I've never put much emphasis on the upper body strength, but I roll with a pretty burly crowd these days. As always, the key is to soldier on.


----------



## bms

Well megsy, that is a pretty hard to answer question without some key details. How many proper push ups can you do consecutively? If you can do them properly, you should, even in sets of 1. 10 sets of 1 everyday, and then at the start of everyday, push for 2. When you can do 2, push for 3, and so on. When you hit 6 proper consecutive push ups, you can follow the chart.

 The key is to push your limits. Not to the extent of injury, but if you can do just 1 more push up, you are that much closer to your goal. Be determined, and when you feel you should quit, just remember: you want something, and nothing, not mind nor body nor soul will keep you from your goal.


----------



## RTaylor

Huge props to teh OP, I'm getting started on this RIGHT away and I'm going to start myself at week 3 or 4 because that's where Im at for pushups at the moment.

I've went from near 2 years of avoiding any form of real upper body work due to repetitive stress injury in my shoulders, since I said screw it and have put the pedal to the metal the pain is actually GOING and I've went from 6 pushups to 16 now and I'm feeling so great.

Thanks OP, this method looks great to me and gives me a set goal to look forward to.

Now to just get my cardio in each day...sigh


----------



## stefwills

This table has been great, I'm on the second last week of it and I haven't even gone in for my initial PT for enrollment into the forces. I also found that the method where you do a set number of push-ups every time you enter a room in your house. 

I picked my own bedroom which felt like I was shooting myself in the foot sometimes, but as mentioned before, routine really payed off most of all! 

What I did personally was during the first week, I did 10 push-ups each time I enterred my bedroom. This alone will get you to 100-150 push-ups a day. Then every week, increase the amount of push-ups by 5

Week 1: 10
Week 2: 15
Week 3: 20
etc...

This really helped me the most. PM me if you have any questions.

Cheers,


----------



## Lazarus**

Hey everyone, its been a while since I posted on this thread. 
I'm currently on week 5/6 of this here pushup program and in my last post I was complaining about wrist pain..well, thats gone.
It no longer bugs  me, but now I have a nother "problem".

When I do my pushups and go from the down position to up, I feel what I can only describe as a pulling sensation and just before I reach the full up position theres a small "pop". Goin back down I cant feel anything, and its only on the up motion that this occurs. I want to see what people here have to say about this before I go to the doctor.


----------



## IntlBr

Laz,  go see the vet - its not worth aggravating stuff like that if it is something seirous, I can tell you that from experience.  Taking the time to look after yourself now will save you double the recovery time in a few weeks.

It sounds to me like a lot of people are over-training, increasing the chance of stress injuries, and decreasing the time your body has to repair the sacromere tears you create in your muscle fibres when you exercise.

Not giving your body time to recover is silly, and asking for trouble.

There is a time to "train insane", and there is a time to train "smarter" (not harder).  I would reccomend giving your upper-body at least a day off between these rounds of punishment you're dealing yourself.


----------



## Armymedic

Lazarus** said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, its been a while since I posted on this thread.
> I'm currently on week 5/6 of this here pushup program and in my last post I was complaining about wrist pain..well, thats gone.
> It no longer bugs  me, but now I have a nother "problem".
> 
> When I do my pushups and go from the down position to up, I feel what I can only describe as a pulling sensation and just before I reach the full up position theres a small "pop". Goin back down I cant feel anything, and its only on the up motion that this occurs. I want to see what people here have to say about this before I go to the doctor.


A "pop" is usually a tendon running over a bone. Try changing your hand,/wrist position slightly. If it hurts at all go see a Dr. Either way it is not normal.


----------



## Lazarus**

I have made my appointment and am going to see the doctor tomorrow morning bright and early.
I'll let you know how things go


----------



## Lazarus**

Well, I got checked out by the doc yesterday and he believes that it could be the tendon slipping.
I have to go get X-rays today to make sure everything is okay. And in the meantime he wrote me a note saying that some exercises should be modified to minimise stress on said tendon.
That being said, I didnt get much sleep last night because I was thinking of the fact that 
a) I havent done my CFAT yet
b) I've been working hard to be ready for my physical test

and if I show up the day of my CFAT with a doctors note saying that I cant do certain movements.....it looks bad on my part.
Making a lifetime commitment and on the first day showing up with a note saying something like "please excuse johnny from so and so class....."

Hopefully nothing is wrong and I can continue with no problems.
I'd hate to have the doors close on me before I got a chance to actually do anything.


----------



## IntlBr

Laz,

The CFAT (Canadian Forces Aptitude Test) and phyiscal fitness testing are two different things my friend.

CFAT testing is a multiple choice exam focused on verbal, spatial and mathematical abilities.  Fitness testing focuses on cardiovascular fitness, strength and power.


----------



## Lazarus**

Well, I'm sure you know what I mean though.
Like showing up the first day of class in school and letting the teacher know you cant do any of the homework for so and so excuse.


----------



## Albedo

Lazarus,

I wouldn't panic yet. The injury won't come up at the recruiting center until your medical (at the earliest). By that time you should have an idea of how long it will take to heal.

People get hurt all the time so I'm sure they know how to handle it. The worst that could happen is it will take longer to get in. Worry  about getting better versus how this is going to hurt your recruitment.


----------



## Lazarus**

Yea, your right Albedo.
Im just gonna focus on preparing for my CFAT and wait to see what the good doctor has to say.


----------



## Trooper Hale

Spent my holiday leave doing this and a few other bits of work. Cranked out 60 regulation pushups yesterday. It actually worked alright though i tended to add a couple of reps to sets just to really push myself.
Ta


----------



## coreymclean

Just curious if this is normal but when i do push ups either with push up bar or not I have a sort of popping in my elbows.  Is this normal does anyone else experience this???

Also concerning push up bars - -I know in the test you do not use them but would you recomend using them for training or not ???

cheers


----------



## B0nes

as far as i know any sort popping is not good. i can't garuntee you why it is but if you havn't been working out a lot your muscles could be weak in that area and the additional stress is popping it. also if you do sports like wrestling and overextend yourself with being pulled on it can stretch the muscles weakening them and causing the popping feeling, still not good.

im sure that increasing the strength in the area will stop the popping but i don't suggest over working the muscles.


----------



## brian_k

I have always had popping in my elbows and knees and it never really went away with working out. It isn't painful so I don't worry about it but you should get it checked by a doctor because they are the professionals and you wouldn't want to make something worse.


----------



## Command-Sense-Act 105

If your body is doing strange things, you can see/call a doctor, physician's assistant, orthopedic surgeon, physiotherapist or other health care professional, research on a reputable medical website for causes of joint popping and self-evaluate, ignore it in the hopes it will go away or pursue a number of other options.

However, to base your well-being on the word of anonymous Internet posters is perhaps not your best course of action.  While there are medical professionals that post on this site, Army.ca is neither an accredited nor authoritative source of medical information.

As for your second question, there are several topics concerning physical training in general and push ups in particular.  A search will turn up a great deal of information and should serve to guide what is perhaps the overall principle for self-motivated PT training:

 "Do what works for you, does not injure you and helps you achieve the results you seek."

Good luck in your search and let's limit the replies to those that offer some value.

*The Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## Nfld Sapper

CSA 105 said:
			
		

> If your body is doing strange things, you can see/call a doctor, physician's assistant, orthopedic surgeon, physiotherapist or other health care professional, research on a reputable medical website for causes of joint popping and self-evaluate, ignore it in the hopes it will go away or pursue a number of other options.
> 
> However, to base your well-being on the word of anonymous Internet posters is perhaps not your best course of action.  *While there are medical professionals that post on this site, Army.ca is neither an accredited nor authoritative source of medical information.*
> 
> As for your second question, there are several topics concerning physical training in general and push ups in particular.  A search will turn up a great deal of information and should serve to guide what is perhaps the overall principle for self-motivated PT training:
> 
> "Do what works for you, does not injure you and helps you achieve the results you seek."
> 
> Good luck in your search and let's limit the replies to those that offer some value.
> 
> *The Milnet.ca Staff*



Maybe we should put this in the rules and must read? (unless its already there)


----------



## coreymclean

Thanks for the advice I was thinking of goig to a clininc and check up on it.
It does not hurt or stop me from doing my push ups that is the major reason I have not seen anyone as of yet.

Cheers


----------



## Armymedic

coreymclean said:
			
		

> Just curious if this is normal but when i do push ups either with push up bar or not I have a sort of popping in my elbows.  Is this normal does anyone else experience this???


No it is not normal. It is usually cause by tendons moving across bone. If it hurts, see a doctor.




> Also concerning push up bars - -I know in the test you do not use them but would you recomend using them for training or not ???



If you got them use them. The most effective way to train for pushups is by doing pushups. What the push up bars will allow you to do is to press down more to get a fuller push up. Just remember not to leave them in one position for successive reps. The hazard is that the popping noise you hear could have been cause by those bars as they force your arms into an unnatural motion.


----------



## Seth

You also want to raise your time in between sets and reps. The higher amount of reps you do the longer your rest should be.

Say 40x3 :  40x1= 2 minute rest, next set 40x1 2 min:30 sec rest, next set 40x1 2 min:30 sec | 120 push ups with a total amount of rest time.  Higher reps, longer rest.  

Remember when doing push ups, don't just do push ups. You want to increase strength through out your whole body With different variations of body weight exercises, if you do not have weights. (Handstand-pushups, Dips, Pull-ups, Chin-ups, negatives, body weight squats) etcetera  You can also perform these exercises with amounts of weight to make it difficult. With push ups you can use a backpack with 2 liter pop bottles in it, or wrap chains around one self. Think of ways to make these simple exercises difficult.  Challenge your self, don't just stick with your body weight. 

Push up tips: Clench your abs and your but cheeks. A stronger core will also help when doing push-ups by stabilizing your body.


----------



## bms

The thing about reaching 50 push ups is that after you can do 20-30, you are strong enough to do 50, you just need more endurance. You can get to 20-30  by just doing push ups, as muscle memory is key. From there, it's just a matter of doing a lot of push ups and making gradual steps up over time, resulting in 50 push ups. 

 However, to reach 100 push ups, a new approach is needed. Iron Dungeon offers a good method, but weight training to build up the muscles involved by using high reps with medium weight with compound exercises mixed with some isolation work is effective in increasing numbers.


----------



## MedTechStudent

First, bms thanks for the post, good system!

Just gotta say this, cause I think its why this training works so well:

People are always looking for ways to do something, by doing something else (usually something easier.)  Unfortunately it just dose not work that way most of the time.  When I worked at the YMCA on weekends people would sometimes ask things like "I want to get better at pushups, what exercises should I do?"  And every time I would just say to them "do pushups, as many as you can."  I really do believe the only way to get good at something specific is to just do it, over and over again until its easy, no shortcuts.

Thats why this routine works so good, it just makes you do lots of pushups until its easy.  Not rocket science, but effective.

Similarly, when I was working on getting my numbers up, I would just drop myself onto what ever flat surface I was standing on every hour or so and do as many as I could.  And believe, me after surgery and rehab, that number was only about 3 in the beginning.   

Cheers! Kyle


----------



## bms

This idea is also very well documented in "The Naked Warrior"(which I just recently read), and is called greasing the grove(GTG). It's where you make serious progress by doing a fraction of your maximum, but you do it very frequently. I mean, if you do 10 push ups everytime you enter your bedroom, or 5 chin ups, or whatever, over time you will make a lot of progress.

 Infact, I'm going to experiment on it this summer and post my findings. Basically, I'm thinking that since I will have a platoon of about 30 people under my command with approximately 15-20 males, I will try GTG to see if I can get all the males to the point of 50 continuous push ups over 6 weeks. I'm thinking of starting with 5 push ups everytime we have to go to the barracks, about 5-8 times a day. Then increase this by 5 each week, ending with sets of 30, with a total of about 25-40 a day in the beginning and 150-240 a day at the end. 

 I mean, this says a lot if it works. But, I'll keep it posted.


----------



## derael

Theres a lot to be said about endurance. Once upon a time I could do 90 pushups in a row, now I can only do 50...yet I am much stronger than I used to be. Obviously it's not all about brute strength however I have to agree that you can easily increase to 70+ pushups by just doing pushups, sure you might want to suppliment them with some additional excercises that target the tris, chest and shoulders but when it comes down to it; it's all about the push up. In my opinion.


----------



## Seth

bms - I hope you keep us updated. would I like to see some sort of training logs of your platoons progress, if that is possible. 



When doing push-ups, I also think a big part of reaching over the limit is muscle endurance-is the ability of the muscle to contract over and over during exercise. And Cardiovascular endurance- Is the ability of the heart, lungs, and circulatory system to deliver oxygen to the muscles to fuel further exercise and to carry away waste products (lactic acid) 

As these two aspects of endurance are linked. What good is having a well-developed cardiovascular capacity if the muscles you are using in some effort can't keep up the pace and give out? And how well can you perform if your muscles have a tremendous endurance ability but your circulatory system can't deliver the oxygen they need? 

Also you should know there is basically two types of muscle fiber ( as well as a lot of intermediate, in-between fiber types):

1. White, fast-twitch fiber is non aerobic power fiber that contracts very hard for short periods but has little endurance and a relatively long recovery period.

2. Red, slow twitch fiber is 20 percent smaller then and not as powerful as white fiber, but is aerobic and can continue to contract for long periods as long as sufficient oxygen is available. 

So what does all this mean? It means you need to A. Train in both aspects of cardiovascular endurance, and muscular endurance. The reason for this is when training muscles it leads to a buildup of lactic acid in the muscles being used-- a waste product of the process that produces the energy for muscular contraction. If the heart, lungs, and circulatory system have been able to provide enough oxygen to the area, the lactic acid will be reprocessed by the body into a new source of energy; if not, the buildup will eventfully prevent further contraction leading to total muscular failure.

The muscles that are in use well doing a push up are anterior deltoid, coracobrachialis, pectoralis major-minor, and triceps brachii. Also a variety of stabilizing muscles. 

How to do a push up:

Starting position: Lie flat on the ground, face down. Place your hands slightly outside of your shoulders and your fingertips parallel to your collarbone. Make sure your elbows are at 45 degree angles to your torso. Place both feet on your tiptoes.

Actions: Raise your legs and hips off the ground, your lower back should arch slightly. Extend your arms, pushing into the ground. to return lower your body (in a single plane) by bending your arms. 

What to AVOID: Segmental elevation, i.e., your shoulders rising before your hips or vice versa. Elevating your shoulders toward your ears. Moving your head forward. 

Easier version: Shorten the lever by bending your knees to the floor. Maintain the same activation pattern and movement sequence. 

Difficult versions: Place Swiss ball on feet. Two Swiss balls on hands. Raise a leg. One handed push-ups. Raise the angle of elevation to 45 degrees down, or up. There are also many different hand variations you can use to associated certain muscles.


----------



## Schütze

100 push-ups in 6 weeks...


http://hundredpushups.com/index.html


----------



## corporall

This is a challenge that was brought out from high school.

100 days...starting at day 1...do 1 pushup 3 times a day.
day 2...2 pushups 3 times a day....
day 3...3 pushups 3 times a day....

up too day 100...you should be able to do 100 pushups 3 times a day.

It only works if you keep yourself motivated and hydrated for the 100 days...

If you miss a day..add the total amount of pushups you missed to your next daily total.

If this doesn't work for you...I don't know what will.


----------



## blacktriangle

Did it work for you?


----------



## ModlrMike

Try www.hundredpushups.com instead. A much saner approach.

NB: the site's very busy, so you might have trouble connecting. Just keep at it.


----------



## forza_milan

Just an FYI - the hundredpushups.com site has a different method of doing pushups than what is on the DND site:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/english/1_3_1_5.asp

Canadian Forces Site:


> Push-ups
> Lie flat on your stomach, legs together, using your toes as the pivot point. With your fingers pointing forward, place your hands below your shoulders. Push up by straightening your arms until your elbows are locked, then return to the starting position (with your chest just touching the floor). Keep your body in a straight line throughout. Exhale as you push up; inhale on the way back down. Perform this motion in a continuous manner. Do as many repetitions as you can, without a time limit. Stop the test when the movement becomes forcibly strained.




Hundredpushups.com:


> Instructions for "good-form" push ups
> Good-form Push Up
> 
> Lie prone on the ground with hands placed as wide or slightly wider than shoulder width. Keeping the body straight, lower body to the ground by bending arms at the elbows. Raise body up off the ground by extending the arms. Repeat.
> 
> Body weight should be lifted by the arms; don't be tempted to use your butt, stomach or the lower half of your body to pull yourself up. To maintain correct body alignment, imagine a straight line running from your head down to your ankles.



The CF standard seems to be closer to a close-grip bench press, which has involves the triceps heavily. This makes it a lot more challenging than the "wider than shoudler width" pushups that the 100 pushups site is going by. It is far easier to get to 100 pushups using the wide stance as the larger muscles are activated.


----------



## Narcisse

I did the hundredpushups challenge and I success. I did it with the website www.hundredpushups.com and started on week 4 I think. So I did 100 straight push-ups after 3 weeks...

That is great ! You should all do it.


----------



## missmague

This seems like a great idea so I am going to include it in my daily routine. Although I will have to start doing them on the knee as right now I am unable to do a "real" push-up. I figure I can go through this system on the knee as well as attempt regular push-ups until they increase enough to do this program with them. 

I have been just doing as many push-ups as I can and have increased from 3 to 15 in a few weeks time (of course all on the knee). I also do ten to twenty push-ups on the stairs each time I go up (my room is in the basement so I go up a lot). I also do weight training for my upper body. 

Anyway - think this is a great plan and I will let you know how it works for those who can't do a real push-up yet. 

Cheers!


----------



## boredinto

Schütze said:
			
		

> 100 push-ups in 6 weeks...
> 
> 
> http://hundredpushups.com/index.html
> 
> 
> I fully recommend hundredpushups.com.
> 
> The first thing the program has you do is test how many good form pushups your capable of, and the program is scaled based on that number.  Its completely free, has online tacking, an iphone app, and printable pages so you can keep track of you progress.
> 
> I was barely able to do 8 pushups when I started(pathetic I know) so the idea of doing 6 pushups 8  times in a single workout was just not possible.  3 weeks into the program I can do 25 good form pushups.
> 
> Its a good option for people who don't already have a solid starting point in pushups.


----------



## turbonium

Narcisse said:
			
		

> I did the hundredpushups challenge and I success. I did it with the website www.hundredpushups.com and started on week 4 I think. So I did 100 straight push-ups after 3 weeks...
> 
> That is great ! You should all do it.



I am going on session 4 tomorrow of the hundredpushups.com challenge. I modified it to be about military push ups instead. So far I _think_ it is working, but man session 3 hurt. No pain, no gain...right?


----------



## Marshall

forza_milan said:
			
		

> Just an FYI - the hundredpushups.com site has a different method of doing pushups than what is on the DND site:
> 
> http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/english/1_3_1_5.asp
> 
> Canadian Forces Site:
> 
> Hundredpushups.com:
> The CF standard seems to be closer to a close-grip bench press, which has involves the triceps heavily. This makes it a lot more challenging than the "wider than shoudler width" pushups that the 100 pushups site is going by. It is far easier to get to 100 pushups using the wide stance as the larger muscles are activated.



I always wondered, when it means BELOW your shoulders for the CF version. Does that mean underneath where your shoulders are? Or actually below as in further down your body below the shoulders?  ??? I have been doing the first of the two, and yeah - harder then the method used on Hundredpushups.com.


----------



## PMedMoe

Marshall said:
			
		

> I always wondered, when it means BELOW your shoulders for the CF version. Does that mean underneath where your shoulders are? Or actually below as in further down your body below the shoulders?  ??? I have been doing the first of the two, and yeah - harder then the method used on Hundredpushups.com.



As posted on here before (somewhere), here is a picture and description of the proper push-up position from PSP Esquimalt:

http://www.pspesquimalt.ca/pdf/Remed_PushUp.pdf

When I did my test this year, the guy had a very good way of getting your hands in the proper position.  Lay flat on your stomach with your arms fully extended (palm down) in front of you.  Slide your hands back until they are under your shoulders.  Part of your hand (one or two fingers) must be visible on either side.


----------



## FoverF

Am in week 5 at the moment. 
I can't help but notice that the program ends at 60 push ups. Seems like an awful big gap between 60 and 100, but I guess I'll find out in two weeks or so (if I can keep up the pace).


----------



## turbonium

FoverF said:
			
		

> Am in week 5 at the moment.
> I can't help but notice that the program ends at 60 push ups. Seems like an awful big gap between 60 and 100, but I guess I'll find out in two weeks or so (if I can keep up the pace).



well if you look at the third column, you see many reps before you do the >60 rep. If you can do all those sets you sure can go over 100 push ups.


----------



## templeton peck

Curious, they made me place my hands with my thumbs touching - that isn't a typical push-up that would show upper body strength (specifically chest) that is actually isolating the load on your triceps! I guess random rules are the norm? I was made to stop at 35 too, I never understood that either.


----------



## brendanhm1

First Fitness Test of BMQ:
30 Pushups, 40 situps

Express Test One year later:
62 pushups, 64 situps

Now 2 years after BMQ:
90 Pushups (actually 100 but my last 10 are always lousy), and 65 Situps.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Narcisse said:
			
		

> I did the hundredpushups challenge and I success. I did it with the website www.hundredpushups.com and started on week 4 I think. So I did 100 straight push-ups after 3 weeks...
> 
> That is great ! You should all do it.




I started on week 4 as well but what I did, you know how there is 3 section's to start at well I would do the first section at 2:00pm 2nd section at 5:00pm and 3rd section at 8:00pm right now I'm at week 5 and can see a big improvement already.


Dylan


----------



## TimBit

> The CF standard seems to be closer to a close-grip bench press, which has involves the triceps heavily. This makes it a lot more challenging than the "wider than shoudler width" pushups that the 100 pushups site is going by. It is far easier to get to 100 pushups using the wide stance as the larger muscles are activated.


Yes but if you stick with one method you should still see improvement at a more or less equal rate. No?


----------



## AD

I'm actually doing this right now! I can do about 40-50 consecutive push ups, and I'm just entering week 2. Probably should have started at a later week, but the more push ups the merrier! Can't wait to pump out 100 or more push ups for the PSP staff...well exceeding the ladies' minimum. Too minimum IMHO.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

Allie'd forces said:
			
		

> I'm actually doing this right now! I can do about 40-50 consecutive push ups, and I'm just entering week 2. Probably should have started at a later week, but the more push ups the merrier! Can't wait to pump out 100 or more push ups for the PSP staff...well exceeding the ladies' minimum. Too minimum IMHO.



Wow that's actually really good for a girl, to be honest I'm a little jealous I can push maybe 60 but the last 10 or so would be pretty sloppy. Great work though, your definitely going to blow them away. I'm almost done week 5 of this so hopefully I'll be able to do 100 or when when I finish.


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

torunisfun said:
			
		

> First Fitness Test of BMQ:
> 30 Pushups, 40 situps
> 
> Express Test One year later:
> 62 pushups, 64 situps
> 
> Now 2 years after BMQ:
> 90 Pushups (actually 100 but my last 10 are always lousy), and 65 Situps.




That's a pretty good Improvement, about 3 months ago I could only do about 25-30 push-ups, right now I can do about 50-60 push-ups and haven't started BMQ yet so I'm still trying to pick it up a bit before I go, but 2 years after my BMQ, my estimate/goal will be around 150 push-ups, maybe a few more then that but we'll see.


----------



## Raezer00

I haven't done any fitness test or anything yet. I'm planning to apply to the CF shortly. Right now, for the past year and a half or so, I've do between one and two hundred push-ups every morning, no less than one hundred though (hungover / tired / w/e), I also do about as many squats :boring: lol. I'm looking to buy a chin up bar soon as well so I can start with those. I currently do twenty five at a time and if I just did as many as I could.... ??? I could probably do about fifty or sixty for sure, more do doubt :-\. I'm kind of surprised that so many people here said they did twenty some :... Once I started doing pushups daily, within two weeks I could do a hell of a lot more than twenty; it doesn't take long to get results with a little motivation


----------



## turbonium

Raezer00 said:
			
		

> I haven't done any fitness test or anything yet. I'm planning to apply to the CF shortly. Right now, for the past year and a half or so, I've do between one and two hundred push-ups every morning, no less than one hundred though (hungover / tired / w/e), I also do about as many squats :boring: lol. I'm looking to buy a chin up bar soon as well so I can start with those. I currently do twenty five at a time and if I just did as many as I could.... ??? I could probably do about fifty or sixty for sure, more do doubt :-\. I'm kind of surprised that so many people here said they did twenty some :... Once I started doing pushups daily, within two weeks I could do a hell of a lot more than twenty; it doesn't take long to get results with a little motivation



Where do i get the antigravitron for cheap? seriously, how big are you?


----------



## Raezer00

turbonium said:
			
		

> Where do i get the antigravitron for cheap? seriously, how big are you?



What's in the world is an antigravitron? lol

How big am I?? I'm skinny, skinny arms and everything, always have been. I'm six feet tall and one hundred sixty five pounds. Since I started doing push ups I've gotten small pecs lol. They're small but they're still pretty cool and I'm proud of them  8)... Being a skinny guy all my life I never had and pecs what so ever lol. Doing at least one hundred push ups every morning takes me all of ten minutes and makes me feel great, not to mention does wonders and is very easy. I really want to get a chin up bar though, one of those ones that fits in your doorway. Chin ups are apparently a really great exercise and I'm sure push ups are as well but doing push ups alone isn't helping much more than my chest lol


----------



## PMedMoe

Allie'd forces said:
			
		

> Can't wait to pump out 100 or more push ups for the PSP staff...well exceeding the ladies' minimum.



Just as long as the type of push ups you are doing are acceptable for the ExPres test.


----------



## Dante43

I started to do the challenge and im currently at week 1 column 3, and all i got to say is wow, this works pretty good, i was doing that last set, i was at 10 and im like,i  cant do any anymore, i continued and after each push up i was like, dang i cant do anymore, i finished at 19! Im happy because i was able to do 19 altough i was tired of doing the other, so if i wasnt tired i can probably do the 19 again but more easily!

Cheers!


----------



## BillyWalker

Why do some have to do push ups with the thumbs almost touching and others do the shoulder width apart push ups? Is it up to the person giving the test?  or does it have something to do with the area of work they are applying for?


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking

BillyWalker said:
			
		

> Why do some have to do push ups with the thumbs almost touching and others do the shoulder width apart push ups? Is it up to the person giving the test?  or does it have something to do with the area of work they are applying for?




It's whatever the recruiting staff tells you to do, as long as there push-ups it doesn't really matter.


----------



## PMedMoe

SoldierInTheMaking said:
			
		

> It's whatever the recruiting staff tells you to do, as long as there push-ups it doesn't really matter.



When it comes to the ExPres test, it matters very much what technique you use for your push-ups.  The PSP staff will not count them if they are not done properly and some are not so "forgiving" as others regarding the amount of warnings they will give you.

Directly from the CF EXPRES Operations Manual:



> The following procedures will be used for push-ups:
> 
> a. Start Position. In the start position the member lies flat on his/her stomach, legs and feet together. Hands pointing forward are positioned underneath the shoulders. To establish an acceptable hand position the evaluator may stand directly over the member being tested, if the evaluator can see the entire hand(s), then the position of the hands is too wide. Conversely, if the hands are under the chest and the evaluator cannot see any portion of the hand(s) then the position is too narrow. Elbows are comfortably back along the sides.
> 
> b. Movement/Extension Phase. Using the toes as the pivotal point, the
> member pushes up from the floor/mat (if using a mat use only a very thin mat or a very firm mat so as not to effect the integrity of the push-up) by straightening the arms to full extension. During this extension movement the elbows may flare out to the side as long as the hands remain in position pointing forward (it is not required that the member maintain elbows close to the sides during the movement phase, thus performing more of a triceps push-up). The body must be kept in a straight line; including the head that should not normally be cocked to look forward as such action is contraindicated. The member descends to the down position.
> 
> c. Down Position. The down position differs from the start position in that the member does not return to lying on their stomach. During the execution of their push-ups the member uses their muscular endurance to keep their body suspended off the floor/mat throughout the evaluation. The proper down position has the back of the upper arms (triceps area) parallel to the floor/mat. The chin, chest area, stomach, thighs, or knees should not touch the floor/mat in the down position. However, incidental contact of any body part should not be used as a reason to terminate the test, or not count push-ups, unless the member through such contact is gaining clear advantage. Once the member has attained the down phase they continue with the next push-up (extension phase).
> 
> NOTE: If the member requires assistance in determining the correct down position, the evaluator may hold an object (such as a ruler) in the air under the member’s shoulder at the proper height of the down position. Each time the member descends to the down position he/she should touch the object. Using the hand in these instances is not recommended.
> 
> d. Counting. Push-ups are to be performed continuously and without a time limit. Push-ups that do not conform to the described protocol will not be counted. The test shall be discontinued as soon as the member is seen to strain forcibly to complete a push-up or is unable to maintain proper push-up technique. In many cases, lack of compliance with protocol (i.e. arching back on a push-up, not going down far enough, moving hands farther apart) can be corrected verbally and simply results in push-ups that do not count. Such situations should not result in termination of the test unless it is evident that advantage is being gained. Count the initial movement up as one and then count each subsequent repetition to full extension. Record that total in section F1 of the DND 279 form. The MPFS for this protocol are available in Tool 8. Record the MPFS score in Section F1, DND 279.



Also, if you are curious about the position, here is a link from PSP Esquimalt with pictures and info for remedial push up training.

Seeing how this is the third time I've posted this, maybe it's time for a sticky?  Mods??


----------



## JBoyd

For those wishing to bump up your sit-ups, Steve Speirs (creator of hundredpushups.com) also has twohundredsitups.com


----------



## Armymedic

I am doing both the onehundredpushups and twohundredsitups concurrently. Seems to be working....arms quivering, stomach achey after done working.

Did workout 1 of week 4 this am.

Its a plan. We'll see how well it works on the next express test.

BTW- I do CF/PSP style push ups (thumbs comfortably under shoulders when body on floor, any further towards midline causes wrist strain due to excessive ulnar deviation angle)


----------



## bomber12

JBoyd said:
			
		

> For those wishing to bump up your sit-ups, Steve Speirs (creator of hundredpushups.com) also has twohundredsitups.com



This challenge says to do a type of "crunch" or "curl up". Is this ok to do even though for the CF they do regular sit ups? 

Also about the comment on the CF standard push up over the push up challenge push up, the person mentioned that doing the regular push up (arms wider than CF standard) works more larger mucsles and the CF push up works the triceps more. 
I am wondering if doing the push up challenge push up would be better to strengthen more muscles than the CF push up?
If I can do 100 of the pushups that the site shows I could probably do about 60 CF standard pushups (which is more than enough for infantry) and I would gain muscle in shoulder and chest aswell. 

Just wondering which I should work on doing.


----------



## JBoyd

bomber12 said:
			
		

> This challenge says to do a type of "crunch" or "curl up". Is this ok to do even though for the CF they do regular sit ups?
> 
> Also about the comment on the CF standard push up over the push up challenge push up, the person mentioned that doing the regular push up (arms wider than CF standard) works more larger mucsles and the CF push up works the triceps more.
> I am wondering if doing the push up challenge push up would be better to strengthen more muscles than the CF push up?
> If I can do 100 of the pushups that the site shows I could probably do about 60 CF standard pushups (which is more than enough for infantry) and I would gain muscle in shoulder and chest aswell.
> 
> Just wondering which I should work on doing.



Personally I am doing the challenge using the CF style pushups and situps.


----------



## Fiver

In response to bomber~

If you want to train more muscles with push ups, you could try this. His explanations of the routine at the end.

As for the sit ups,  anymore than ~30 degrees and you start using your hips muscles.
From wikipedia (which isn't always a truly reliable source of knowledge mind you):
_This diversion of effort from the abdominals reduces the effectiveness of training for purposes of abdominal isolation and makes the sit-up a test of combined spinal and hip flexion rather than spinal flexion alone._

The source of this statement is a paper on the validity of the Army sit ups as a test of abdominal strenght:
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qa3912/is_200211/ai_n9165660/pg_2

I guess training the hips too isn't bad, but if you want to improve your abdominal muscles, it says it's more effective to keep low instead of going all the way up and switching the effort to the hips.

~~~
After reading page 4 of the paper, I'd like to post the conclusion here:


> The data obtained by the researchers as a whole indicated that high scores on the sit-up portion of the APFT did not necessarily correspond with abdominal endurance.
> 
> An alternative method of assessing abdominal endurance is the curl-up or crunch. If done properly, crunches mainly use abdominal musculature because no active hip flexion is required to partially curl the trunk. Because sit-ups are a required portion of the APFT, members of the army need to perform this exercise frequently to prepare for the test. Recently the Army Times, a weekly newspaper, contained an article regarding the use of the sit-up in the APFT. According to Dr. Robert A. Arciero, an orthopedic surgeon who is a retired army colonel with 24 years of service, "Almost every military orthopedic surgeon will tell you they've had many troops complain of back and diskrelated complaints, like numbness and tingling in the leg, when they do sit-ups." Other branches of the military have already switched from the sit-up to the curl or crunch. The reason the army still uses the sit-up is tradition, ease of administration and scoring, and no need of special equipment. The army also stated that there is currently insufficient research to correlate sit-ups with low back problems or that it is not a valid assessment of abdominal endurance.8 The researchers wanted to demonstrate that the sit-up is not a valid assessment of abdominal endurance. The findings of this study support that the sit-up portion of the APFT does not accurately measure abdominal endurance. Some of the researchers' suggestions for further research include the following. They suggest a correlation between scores on the sit-up test with incidence of low back problems. They also suggest a correlation between scores and levels of electrical activity of hip flexors and abdominals. They further suggest a correlation between scores and hip flexor tightness. Finally, the army should investigate the validity of alternate measures of abdominal strength.


----------



## Armymedic

bomber12 said:
			
		

> This challenge says to do a type of "crunch" or "curl up". Is this ok to do even though for the CF they do regular sit ups?



Take it from someone who has BTDT for 20+ yrs, and has a wee bit of medical knowledge. Just do the curl ups for this program. 

CF sit ups are not a good abdominal workout. The curl ups as described are much better for a workout.

Full speed CF style sit ups put strain on your back (bad if you have any lower back injury) and stimulate input from your hip flexors and quadriceps muscles. Not just your abdominals. 

If you are trying out to do more than get exempt on an Express test (i.e. JTF selection) then do full sit ups without your feet held under something. Those are the next best thing, but still may cause aggravation to lumbar spine. If you can 50 proper sit ups without your feet held...you're golden for an Express test.


----------



## Dante43

I have  question , should i just do those 5 sets or do some extra sets? Like let say day 1 i do all the 5 sets, then in the same day i do some triceps workout with dumbbell and maybe 3 more sets of push up, is this good or bad?

Cheers.


----------



## bomber12

Dante43 said:
			
		

> I have  question , should i just do those 5 sets or do some extra sets? Like let say day 1 i do all the 5 sets, then in the same day i do some triceps workout with dumbbell and maybe 3 more sets of push up, is this good or bad?
> 
> Cheers.



I personally do the 100 push up routine twice a day 5 days a week and rest on Saturday+Sunday. I have been doing it for about 2 weeks now and I feel fine plus a big improvement.


----------



## Dante43

So you only do the 100 pushup challenge? and no extra training?


----------



## bomber12

Dante43 said:
			
		

> So you only do the 100 pushup challenge? and no extra training?



Oh hell ya I do more than just push ups. I run, go to the gym, do a lot of hiking, etc....
I was just referring to the push ups. 

I am also doing the 200 sit ups challenge


----------



## Dante43

No i meant, you dont do any extra training on your triceps. Well since you go to gym, i guess that answer my question.


----------



## bomber12

Dante43 said:
			
		

> No i meant, you dont do any extra training on your triceps. Well since you go to gym, i guess that answer my question.



lol ya. I do a couple different tricep exercises.


----------



## ratboy505

I don't seem to be progressing in pushups very quickly and have begun examining my workout routine. 

I have been doing pushups every other day, but also on those same days doing weights. 

For example on Monday I have been starting with pushups 5 sets of 15-20, immediately following it with Bench Press, Bicep Curls, Tricep Extensions and a few others. The weights are about 3 sets of 8 reps.

Wednesday is pushups first, then followed by Shoulder Lifts, Raises, etc with the weights.

Then Friday is the same as Monday. Pushups 5x15-20, then more upper body/chest with weights.

I'm looking for everyones' opinions, what are the thoughts on doing BOTH the pushup sets and weight sets, is this just too much and hampering improvement? Should i just be doing one or the other on a day?


----------



## templeton peck

They are awarding special patches for those who attain the 100 push-up level, it is sewn on your cuffs and resembles the Nike swoosh.


----------



## xxmixkexx

That hundred push up program doesnt work.  What I did to improve my push ups a fair bit was have feet on the second stair do 10 then drop down to the next stair do 10 then 10 regular, then work your way back up. Then the next time try and get 11 for a few of them and just keep adding.  It worked pretty good for me.


----------



## Armymedic

xxmixkexx said:
			
		

> That hundred push up program doesnt work.


for you.

As per any exercise program, it might not work for everyone.

Seemed to work fine for me to get 50 CF standard push ups on my last Expres test.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I did 100 pushups!

It took me about 20 days or so...but did I meet the challenge??  And...I only had to do half of them on my knees too!  yay me!



(sorry...boring day at work here)


----------



## dustinm

I think a big part of it is the psychological motivation that comes with having a set number you "have" to meet in order to advance to the next day or week. The same (or at least a similar) effect occurs when you force yourself to do a certain number of pushups/situps/etc. within a time limit.

It pushes you to keep going to reach your goal when you might have otherwise given up.


----------



## Doom

One thing you have to remember, is while doing the standard military push up, you might think its good to touch your chest to the ground (which i do way more than I should)... but it is in fact back for your elbows. It's all about joint stress. :crybaby:


----------



## gcclarke

Cluett said:
			
		

> One thing you have to remember, is while doing the standard military push up, you might think its good to touch your chest to the ground (which i do way more than I should)... but it is in fact back for your elbows. It's all about joint stress. :crybaby:



Well, if you're doing the standard military push up, then you're not going to be able to touch your chest to the floor. The EXPRES evaluation specifically mentions that you go down low enough that your upper arms are parallel to the floor. This will certainly not be low enough for your chest to touch, unless you have an extremely, ahem, large chest.

As for the whole 100 pushups thing, I've tried the system a few times before but always found I gave up after a couple of weeks. Laziness I guess. I started up again earlier this week, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## josh54243

I tried doing the challenge but I find it a lot harder just because this program isn't for military style pushups


----------



## gcclarke

Honestly, even completing the program using their style of push-ups will very likely translate to results that would be applicable for the EXPRES test. Sure, maybe you might not be able to pump out 100, but really, who does that on an EXPRES test anyways? Pumping out 40 - 50 is still extremely impressive.


----------



## Crusty Old Timer

Thanks for posting the links to the 100 pushup test and 200 situp test.  I have been doing 4 sets of 25 p/u throughout the day currently, but I like the structured plan of the test.  I find a set of 25 before I run, then another set after running goes pretty easy.  Another 25 in the morning and 25 at night has been my program for the last couple of weeks.

Just looking to pass the physical test with good form for a 42 year old.


----------



## fancyface

OK I have been working out and doing all I can for BMQ on Sept 14th,2009 and I've got everything down pat exept the pushups....Why can't I do these?I'm doing it like it shows me on the canadian forces fitness papers.Can someone please tell me how to do this because I am getting so frustrated.I'm going infantry and I am strong everywhere else but this is a serious matter to me.Like I said I am doing the pushups right but can't do the required amount.I feel so stupid for even posting this but shame will be if I get there and get sent home.


----------



## Fusaki

Don't be afraid to deviate from the "Canadian Forces Standard Pushup" while you prepare for BMQ. 

Doing pushups from your knees is a good way to push yourself past your failure point of regular pushups.  For example:  when you've reached your max of regular pushups, drop your knees down and keep going.  If the number of pushups you can do has plateaued, this method will help you break past that.

Don't be put off when you hear people refer to these as "Girl Pushups".  I've seen some hard men - infantry Sr NCOs and WOs - do these so called "Girl Pushups" because they know how to push themselves past the point of failure.


----------



## Celticgirl

fancyface said:
			
		

> OK I have been working out and doing all I can for BMQ on Sept 14th,2009 and I've got everything down pat exept the pushups....Why can't I do these?I'm doing it like it shows me on the canadian forces fitness papers.Can someone please tell me how to do this because I am getting so frustrated.I'm going infantry and I am strong everywhere else but this is a serious matter to me.Like I said I am doing the pushups right but can't do the required amount.I feel so stupid for even posting this but shame will be if I get there and get sent home.



It took me a long time to build up the strength to do even one push-up. One thing that helped me was getting into a plank position and holding for as long as possible. Another thing was using my stability ball to elevate my feet while I lowered myself to do 'half push-ups'. Weight training specifically for the upper arms seems to help as well. It's been more than a year and a half and I can still only do 15 push-ups on a good day, so it's been an ongoing struggle for me. However, I have done as many as 60 push-ups during one workout, so I guess that's not too bad for a female.


----------



## fancyface

damn!!! 60 pushups!!!! I will definetly try what you have done and hopefully get to 10.that works for me  :nod:


----------



## Celticgirl

fancyface said:
			
		

> damn!!! 60 pushups!!!! I will definetly try what you have done and hopefully get to 10.that works for me  :nod:



If you are female, 10 push-ups will get you a pass on that portion of the Expres. Females 35+ = 7 push-ups, 34 - = 9 push-ups.

However, if you are male, you will need to do more than 10. I know it's 19 for the 34 and under set, not sure about 35+...maybe 14? (If you do a search on the site, you can get all the requirements for gender and age for the Expres...I'm too lazy right now to search, cut, and paste. )

Even if 10 is enough for you to pass, you should aim for more for the simple fact that the folks testing you may not count every one of your push-ups. Also, focus on doing them continuously, no pauses. A pause during the push-up test is the kiss of death (i.e. the test is over right then). I've heard of this happening to people at basic...they are able to do enough push-ups to pass, but for some reason pause during the test and end up failing.  :-\ So keeping a continuous flow is very important.

You still have 6 weeks to work on them! (Me too!!) Good luck!


----------



## fancyface

Hi celtic girl, sorry but i neglected to tell you  I am female,31...and is it that easy to fail the test and be sent home?oh my now i'm worried.So what you are saying is to do least 15 because if they stop you at 9 then i'm good but they might make me do more and if so reaching the goal of 15 pushups is going to come in handy???


----------



## Celticgirl

fancyface said:
			
		

> Hi celtic girl, sorry but i neglected to tell you  I am female,31...and is it that easy to fail the test and be sent home?oh my now i'm worried.So what you are saying is to do least 15 because if they stop you at 9 then i'm good but they might make me do more and if so reaching the goal of 15 pushups is going to come in handy???



No, sorry, perhaps I wasn't clear. They won't stop you. The test will stop if *you* stop or even pause during the push-ups. You can pause during sit-ups without penalty, but push-ups have to be continuous. 

If your form is wrong, what they will do is not count them...so you'll be going along..."4, 5, 6..." and then suddenly you hear "6, 6, 6...". They won't say "7" until you fix your form, so you can end up doing way more push-ups than what get counted. You can ask them what you are doing wrong (just don't stop doing push-ups while you are talking!) and they will tell you. It's usually that you aren't going low enough or are not fully extending your arms. 

If you can do 10 push-ups and need 9, that means you can only miss 1 for form. If you can do 15, then you have more leeway (6). 

All 14 of mine counted on my test in January because I worked on my form a lot (doesn't hurt that my spouse has been in the military for 22 years so he could check it for me ). I had hoped to be able to do more than that, but I was pleased with it for my first attempt.

My next Expres is this Friday, though, so wish me luck!


----------



## fancyface

WOW thank you so much celtic girl for letting us all know that.That truly will push me now for sure to get these done right so I can pass.I'm sure there will be alot of people on here thanking you for those hints  and a very very good luck on your next test.


----------



## armychick2009

Fancyface, 
There is a website for a 100 push-up challenge. I'm in the exact same boat as you and want to try and get at least 10 by mid September. http://hundredpushups.com/  I'm not sure (yet) what the link posting policy is here, so I'll post it and then deal with any fall out after (I'll go check it out)... 

The challenge is designed to get you to 100 push-ups in just six weeks. However, that won't happen in my lifetime... but, you can see how they devised the program and alter it to your own needs and levels.


----------



## Miss.Meteo

I have been asking people around me for good tips to do good push-ups. I can seriously make about 6 (better than 2 weeks ago when I could barely do one) But is there a trick that I could use to make more? Since I don't want to do only 9 I would want to be able to do more to push myself a bit more.

Thanks!

May


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Thanks folks.

Merged.


----------



## RMS ROOKIE

Hi, 

I think it's great that you are taking your BMQ training so seriously.  Way to go for you.  Small piece of advice: don't be so hard on yourself!!! Push ups are difficult, especially for women.   I think a big part of it is that it's just not a natural part of our lives.  Boys do push up from childhood so they develop their biceps, triceps and chest muscles by their teenage years.  Women generally don't.  When I joined I could only do 3. Now I can do 40 with ease.  I say, take it slow.  I practiced doing 5, and then 10, and then 15, etc.  Over time you will develop stronger abs, back and arm muscles.  

You're obviously very determined to succeed so undoubtedly you will  :nod: :yellow:


----------



## sinclairlm

I am scheduled to start my BMQ on October 19th. Pushups are probably the hardest for me, I can get 20-25 max before it becomes forced and slow. I was wondering, if I don't piss off my superiors too much, how often does the average recruit have to do them per day? And how many reps are in a usual set, like during morning PT?


----------



## MikeL

Did you go through the mega push up thread? 


Also, you will learn the BMQ isn't about you. You could be the perfect recruit but if someone in your Platoon screws up, you will all pay for it an do whatever the course staff comes up with.

The most pushups I've done in a single set during course was 50

As you go through BMQ, etc you will get better at pushups, etc


----------



## sinclairlm

50? Was that required? What if I can't do 50 in a set?

Oh, could you link the thread for me?


----------



## MikeL

sinclairlm said:
			
		

> 50? Was that required?



The Sgt thought it was required  



			
				sinclairlm said:
			
		

> What if I can't do 50 in a set?


You will do as much as you can than an push through any mental barriers you have



			
				sinclairlm said:
			
		

> Oh, could you link the thread for me?



You can use the search


----------



## sinclairlm

I tried searching, I couldn't find it.


----------



## MikeL

It appears the search isn't working tonight

I did a quick search(going page to page) in this forum an find these threads

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17591.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/17181.0.html

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13603.0.html


----------



## Roy Harding

Don't use the search "box" - it only searches messages in whatever thread you are currently reading.

Use the search function - which can be accessed by clicking the "Search" tab at the top of your screen (right beside "Help").

Try these threads  (found by search on "push ups" - you can find more threads by deleting the space between "push" and "ups":

http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/34712.0.html
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/31044.0.html
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/23364.0.html
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/22788.0.html
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/22803.0.html


----------



## CallOfDuty

When I did my BMQ a few years ago, I was the Course senior on our Warrants inspection.( I followed him with a clipboard)  For everyone in our platoon that had problems with their kit, I was required to do the punishment pushups that the person being inspected had to do.  
  Needless to say I did over 200 pushups that morning.  That was after a 5K run and then breakfast afterwards.
  One of the worst mornings of my life, lol.  But hey.  I saw guys show up to BMQ who could do 20 pushups...but holy crap, by the end of it they were doing 60-80 pushups straight.
  Like Nike says......Just do it.


----------



## sinclairlm

Thanks for the info guys, two more questions though: On a regular BMQ morning, namely during the first couple of weeks, how many pushups are done during routine PT? Are they done before or after the 5k?


----------



## PMedMoe

sinclairlm said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info guys, two more questions though: On a regular BMQ morning, namely during the first couple of weeks, how many pushups are done during routine PT? Are they done before or after the 5k?



Does it really matter??   :


----------



## Jammer

YOU WILL DO PUSHUPS...PERIOD, FULL STOP!
AMOUND TBD YOUR PERFORMANCE...FULL STOP!
PRACTICE...FULL STOP!


----------



## sinclairlm

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Does it really matter??   :



Kinda, yeah. If I run first I may not be able to do as many pushups as I normally can do.


----------



## George Wallace

sinclairlm said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info guys, two more questions though: On a regular BMQ morning, namely during the first couple of weeks, how many pushups are done during routine PT? Are they done before or after the 5k?





When you cross a street, do you look left first, or right?

Which sock do you put on first; the left or the right?

When you eat your Smarties, do you eat the red ones last?


----------



## sinclairlm

George Wallace said:
			
		

> When you cross a street, do you look left first, or right?
> 
> Which sock do you put on first; the left or the right?
> 
> When you eat your Smarties, do you eat the red ones last?



fair enough, disregard the last question, I'd like to know usually how many pushups are expected each morning... 20? 30? over 9000?


----------



## PMedMoe

Do you also want to know what's served for breakfast, too?

Stop obsessing over it.  As long as you can do the proper push ups to pass your ExPres test, the rest isn't going to be a show-stopper.  Just do your best.  It's been _ages_ since I did Basic, but if we did push ups, it was usually at intervals during the run.  E.g.  Run 2 km, do 20 push ups, run 2 km, do 20 sit ups, etc.


----------



## sinclairlm

Ah, cool, thanks


----------



## ballz

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> but if we did push ups, it was usually at intervals during the run.  E.g.  Run 2 km, do 20 push ups, run 2 km, do 20 sit ups, etc.



Still the same idea... When people can't keep up with the run anymore the instructors give the lungs a break by doing pushups until people can't keep up with pushups anymore, then it's the lungs turn again :nod:

Honestly, it wouldn't matter if you could do 100 pushups, they will bring everybody to the point that you can't do anymore of x or anymore of y, and it's what you do then that matters to them.

Editted to fix my msn speak


----------



## KingofKeys

To those of you above my post - who were talking about the 2009 BMQ, how did it go? Did you pass?


----------



## stabmasterarson

I can do 3 sets of 75 pushups in a row within about 10 minutes, so 225 pushups in 10 minutes.

I love doing bodyweight exercises, comes from years of brutal martial arts workouts. I know my calisthenics will pass the test if I get a chance to display them, but my lack of grade 10 physics is looking like a stumbling block for my chosen trade


----------



## Miss.Meteo

Hey guys!
Private here!!! I graduated March 11th.
Just wanted to come say hi for everyone esp. people that had a hard time with push-ups

At my PTexpress I did only 8. On my second PT EXPRESS I did 19!!! 
And at the end of my basic training I could do 45   
And I'm a girl! So no one has no reason! Trust me, you use your arms so much during BMQ and your strength you just get stronger!!

Good luck my friends.


----------



## Dayclone

This page is totally bookedmarked for me.
I'm a guy 21 and skinny with like NO upper body strength at all... I can do 20 pushups like with my arms far out not the standard ones. And when my recruiter told me that it was the standard pushups with your hands just under your shoulders I tried it that night he told me and I could only do 7... So ever since I've been working every morning and every night on my pushups and I've managed to do 13 now and that was like 5 days ago. I'll let you know how everything goes when it gets to my physical test cause I just recently applied. One more thing, I cannot stress enough for the rest of you. Don't just concentrate on push-ups a lot of people forget about the things below your waist. I suggest giving your lets a workout also.
Goodluck to everyone and thanks to 2010newbie for pointing out this thread to me. I couldn't find a thread like this for the life of me.

Steve


----------



## Biggoals2bdone

I don't know if it is forces wide (Navy is kind of exempt since they do Express test yearly) but the rest, after you get your test done, seem to ignore upper body strength because we do BFTs.  I seriously think that the PT test should be re-evaluated and changed for ALL to include somekind of strength test, strength endurance test, and cardio.

Also i'm sure some will agree with me, the push-ups i've seen be counted by PSP, at times have GREATLY amazed me because they were so horrible.  Generally speaking the mbr keeps doing them badly even in unit PT. I'm sure we've all seen the head-bob push-ups, or hip thrust push-ups, or the half reps.


----------



## stealthylizard

The PSP staff have a standard in which they are supposed to follow for counting push-ups.  Some of the staff are more strict on it than others.  The push-ups that they counted for me at the beginning of DP1 were horrible, and I wouldn't have even counted them (came down with something on the flight between St. Jean and Edmonton, which wiped out any energy I had).  The staff that were counting the pushups at the end of BMQ were very strict on form.  So it just depends on who you get.


----------



## Chilme

As a PSP Staff, I would have to say the worst component of fitness to evaluate is the Push-ups.  There is so much room for interpretation when it comes to proper technique.  Furthermore, those being tested really have no appropriate view of the push up while it is being conducted to accurately determine if they are performing correctly.  This can lead to a 'my word vs your word' situation if the result is unfavourable.  The best advice I can give CF mbrs is go do as low as possible.  The means go so low that your chest and/or stomach just graze the ground (Does Not rest there). It is call incidental contact and is acceptable, given that your body is nice and straight like a plank.

Also, become very familiar with the testing protocol, so you can practice all components exactly like they are to be tested. Training is highly specific.

NEVER EVER come to an EXPRES test without practicing the protocols ahead of time, especially if you are uncertain of you fitness.

See below link for the latest version of the EXPRES Ops Manual (28 May 2010)
http://canadianmilitaryandefence.blogspot.com/2010/09/canadian-forces-expres-operations.html


----------



## canada94

Dayclone said:
			
		

> This page is totally bookedmarked for me.
> I'm a guy 21 and skinny with like NO upper body strength at all... I can do 20 pushups like with my arms far out not the standard ones. And when my recruiter told me that it was the standard pushups with your hands just under your shoulders I tried it that night he told me and I could only do 7... So ever since I've been working every morning and every night on my pushups and I've managed to do 13 now and that was like 5 days ago. I'll let you know how everything goes when it gets to my physical test cause I just recently applied. One more thing, I cannot stress enough for the rest of you. Don't just concentrate on push-ups a lot of people forget about the things below your waist. I suggest giving your lets a workout also.
> Goodluck to everyone and thanks to 2010newbie for pointing out this thread to me. I couldn't find a thread like this for the life of me.
> 
> Steve



Work at it!

Bench press and do Pec fly's.

Pec flys build strength, strength and endurance will help you complete pushups faster and more efficient. You'll notice strength increases quite quickly if you work at it every 2-3 days. Never every day. As a 15 year old i could only do about 20-30, so i began to work at it and now i can do about (at 16) 50 in proper form without failure. And trust me its not hard to get to.
Tell us how it goes !

Mike


----------



## PMedMoe

Chilme said:
			
		

> The means go so low that your chest and/or stomach just graze the ground (Does Not rest there). It is call incidental contact and is acceptable, given that your body is nice and straight like a plank.



The push up protocol has been posted here _several_ times.  Any place I have ever done the ExPres Test (Petwawa, Kingston, Ottawa) they only require that your upper arms be at approximately a 90 degree angle, not that you almost touch the ground.


----------



## Chilme

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> The push up protocol has been posted here _several_ times.  Any place I have ever done the ExPres Test (Petwawa, Kingston, Ottawa) they only require that your upper arms be at approximately a 90 degree angle, not that you almost touch the ground.



PMedMoe,

It is true that you are not required to almost touch the ground.  I know from experience, however, while doing the test and conducting push-ups it is very hard for an individual to know where the angle is.  Some mbrs can't afford to waste reps trying to find the proper range.  My advice was some insurance for those who need every push-up to count.


----------



## Vimy_gunner

If you want to make sure you have zero issues when your testing time comes - just train really hard at them.  Put your nose and entire chest right to the ground during every practice pushup and you won't ever have to worry about redoing one!  If you can't go anymore - switch to girl pushups and once that's maxed out just use your arms and do mini girl pushups. It may sound sissy like to do those easy pushups but that's how you push your muscles to their limits. Personally, I'm in university now so what I do is open up my history textbook and every two pages read I get into pushup position until I can't go anymore using the above training methods. And I repeat sets of this for at least an hour, maybe two as you progress. Go until your arms are so sore that you have to use your elbows to roll yourself over to get back up. It kills but it works.

 You'll find if you max out your muscles every second day doing pushups that every time you hit the floor you'll be able to do at least one or two more after every rest period (until a certain point)  Pushups are hard work, especially if you have week triceps, I'd recommend swimming to build triceps. Swimming is also great for working on your shoulders which really helps pushups.  The pulling motions of every stroke really works the triceps. I'm sure what you found was that your wrist or arms were giving out on you before your chest does.  (That was my situation)
The angle you're supposed to use is the one that works every muscle in your upper body the most and by practicing push-up sets till you can't do anouther every second day will soon allow you to discover where that spot is. 

P.s. I was sorta at the same spot a year ago. Could run like a madman, super leg strength but getting 15 pushups out of me was murder, lol. 

My personal advice would be to make it so that even if you screw up on your first 20, you can do anouther 20 easy. My recruiter let me keep going and didn't say stop after 19. Some apparently tell you, good 19 and try to stop you. Just say you have more in you and leave an impression.

 I looked at it this way, you have to do 50 in the US just to get in, so I better be able to match those punks  

Just saying work your ass off at pushups on your own and you won't have to worry about chance and getting a more forgiving instructor.  Good luck man - it's worth it.


----------



## canada94

I don't want to start a new thread so I decided I would ask my question here,

I just recently found out of a current medical problem in my elbows, my doctor told me that while doing pushups i should NOT go all the way down but stop at 90 degree's. I can still go all the way down but my elbows click in and out of place causing little to no pain it simply can effect me "_later in life_". I would just like to know how I should commence with this? During my CFAT should i tell the tester? 

Thank you, 

Mike


----------



## gcclarke

Seems to me the time and place would be at the medical.


----------



## Chilme

There is nothing the tester can do to accommodate you for the push ups.  They are trained not to change protocols for any reason.  the only solution would be to speak to the MO and get a medical chit for the issue.  It is possible to be medically exempt from a component for a given fiscal year.


----------



## Ascendant

canada94 said:
			
		

> I don't want to start a new thread so I decided I would ask my question here,
> 
> I just recently found out of a current medical problem in my elbows, my doctor told me that while doing pushups i should NOT go all the way down but stop at 90 degree's. I can still go all the way down but my elbows click in and out of place causing little to no pain it simply can effect me "_later in life_". I would just like to know how I should commence with this? During my CFAT should i tell the tester?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Mike



See a sports doctor.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

If anyone has ever been in the same boat, in your experience were negative push-ups alright while experiencing an over-use injury in the shoulder?  (It isn't painful in any way while doing them)

I don't want to lose strength on one side--I'm not sure how long it will take to heal. I'm just looking for ideas as to a specific exercise I can keep doing that will maintain strength as much as possible while it's healing. It's really more of a nuisance than anything else, but I don't want to aggravate it more.


----------



## Pandora114

Talk to your physiotherapist and/or PSP person at your local Fitness center.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Pandora114 said:
			
		

> Talk to your physiotherapist and/or PSP person at your local Fitness center.



Unfortunately I haven't been prescribed physio. My case isnt severe enough, I suppose. I still have a full range of motion, nothing is impeding my lifestyle per se.  It really only bothers me when I apply direct pressure to the joint--a fair amount of pressure. If it starts to hurt, I stop whatever it is that I'm doing.  I'm just concerned about not being able to maintain my current workout to the same degree I was before and what can be done, if anything, to maintain the same level of strength in that area.

It doesn't seem to be a full-blown case of bursitis/tendinitis or anything that severe, but the symptoms I _am_ experiencing lean towards a mild overuse injury. It's definitely not a sprain.

I'll try my gym...thanks!


----------



## The_Falcon

If you are feeling pain in your shoulder doing push ups I can almost guarantee you are doing something wrong.  Either letting your elbows flare to the side, not properly setting the joint before moving, not creating enough torque via external rotation of the humerous.  I have a torn bicep tendon and torn labrum, and push ups done correctly don't bother me.  Get yourself to mobilitywod.com and search for video's on pushups and watch them.  Kelley is very good at explaining what you need to, and what things you can do to fix yourself.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

Thanks Hatchet Man, I'll definitely check out the site. I'm sure I probably do need to check my technique again, as I've started to favour or compensate for the right side in order to avoid pressure/pain. It never used to be uncomfortable--difficult while I was building up my strength, yes--but not painful.


----------



## mld

Hey. I am not an expert, but I injured my shoulder quite badly at the beginning of November. I panicked because my BMQ wasn't far off. I tried to keep going with at least push ups because I was so scared of loosing the progress I had made. I ended up setting myself back another two weeks. I should have just rested it in the first place. Your shoulders bounce back pretty quick once you are healed (at least mine did), so my advice is to suck it up and rest it - but make sure to stretch it. A friend who is a doctor told me that muscles need lots of oxygen a nutrients to repair, so a great thing you can do for an injury other than the legs is cardo. It will bring more blood through the tissue so that it will heal faster. Just my 2 cents man! Good luck with it!


----------



## BeyondTheNow

mld said:
			
		

> Hey. I am not an expert, but I injured my shoulder quite badly at the beginning of November. I panicked because my BMQ wasn't far off. I tried to keep going with at least push ups because I was so scared of loosing the progress I had made. I ended up setting myself back another two weeks. I should have just rested it in the first place. Your shoulders bounce back pretty quick once you are healed (at least mine did), so my advice is to suck it up and rest it - but make sure to stretch it. A friend who is a doctor told me that muscles need lots of oxygen a nutrients to repair, so a great thing you can do for an injury other than the legs is cardo. It will bring more blood through the tissue so that it will heal faster. Just my 2 cents man! Good luck with it!



Thanks mld!


----------



## jo2outbound

Hey man I have get pains in my shoulders also when working out, I've done a couple things to keep up progress but at the same time allow them to heal. I don't know about push ups because they don't hurt my shoulders but when i bench press if I go to low with it my shoulders will start to pinch due to to much range in motion. 

if your shoulders are hurting with declined push ups, try to continue doing them but don't go so low to the floor see if that helps. go half way or 3 quarters down. sure they're are not proper push ups but this way you'll keep your muscles used to the motion. if you find it to easy then do them slowly.

from what my doctor told me the reason my shoulders are starting to hurt, is because my muscles are developing faster then my joints and tendons can keep up. you might have the same thing, in that case you need to start doing exercises that will strengthen your rotator cuff's and tendons leading up to it.


----------



## The_Falcon

jo2outbound said:
			
		

> Hey man I have get pains in my shoulders also when working out, I've done a couple things to keep up progress but at the same time allow them to heal. I don't know about push ups because they don't hurt my shoulders but when i bench press if I go to low with it my shoulders will start to pinch due to to much range in motion.



The likely culprit is that you are not properly setting your shoulder in the socket, and/or properly applying torque through the shoulder capsule (if you are getting pain in the bottom of a benchpress, and your shoulders are flared out 90 degrees from your feet, then this is definately the case).   



> from what my doctor told me the reason my shoulders are starting to hurt, is because my muscles are developing faster then my joints and tendons can keep up. you might have the same thing, in that case you need to start doing exercises that will strengthen your rotator cuff's and tendons leading up to it.



False.  Unless you are taking steroids, your tendons and ligaments will develop strength on the same scale as the muscles that they are attached to and operate in the same movement plane.

The issues with the shoulders and why so many people wind up with problems (including me) is basically threefold
1)  The Shoulder is the most complex joint in the body.  There are tendons/muscles and ligaments criss-crossing all over the place, which is why you can move your arm in a multitude of directions (there is a chrome app/website called bio digital human, if you want to get a good 3D look for yourself).  The problem is the more mobility a joint has, the more unstable it is, especially under load.  Basically with any pressing movement you need to apply torque to the joint and remove all the slack that is providing it the freedom of movement.  www.mobilitywod.com and videos from Westside Barbell on youtube, talking about bench press technique, describe how one actually goes about, applying torque and removing slack from the joint.

2)What your doctor was probably getting at, and didn't do a good job of explaining is (and this ties in with my first point).  Is that while you are making the muscles  (and the corresponding ligaments and tendons) on the anterior (front) part of your shoulder/body stronger through benchpress/push ups, all that pressing movement does very little to strengthen the muscles and attachments on the POSTERIOR (back) side of your shoulders.  Which is where the weakness that your Doc was referring to, in all probability is located. The biggest culprits for this training bias is poor technique (proper technique in the bench/push ups, involves applying torque through your shoulders/arms, and actively PULLING either the bar to your chest or your chest to the ground) and ego (most people only train what they can see, and what will make them look "better" without a shirt on).  

3) Depending on how long you have been training, this training bias will eventually start to limit your mobility as you become over developed on the one side (if someone has ever told you, or if you have ever noticed that your shoulders are always rounded forward, even when relaxed, then you definately have an imbalance).  Part of this is due to adhesions and scar tissue and micro trauma, collecting on the one side, effectively shortening the length of all the connective tissue.  The other reason is your body's built in self preservation mechanisms.  Your body likes balance, if it starts noticing one side is stronger than the other it will apply the brakes, to keep you from hurting yourself.


----------



## J.Harris

Hello again, just wondering if I am able to do push-ups on my fists during BMQ or if they must be performed on flat palms? It doesn't really matter to me but I've always done them on my fists for a few reasons, one being my watch gets in the way while doing flat palm push ups (yes I understand I can take my watch off but I prefer to wear one at all times). I spoke to a man who is high up in the RCN who said I can do them on my fists but I'm assuming he did BMQ 30+ years ago so I am wondering if things have changed. 

Thanks again for any info  ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar

No.

But if you ask about doing extra push ups on your fists while on PT your staff may include extra push ups for everyone after every set of regular push ups you do.

Your course mates may or may not thank you for helping them get stronger through extra PT


----------



## J.Harris

Haha thanks for the response. But I think I'll just suck it up, readjust my watch, and go flat palmed!  :crybaby:


----------



## Swingline1984

Do they let the troops wear their watches on BMQ now?  May be a moot point.


----------



## Swingline1984

I saw that GW.  Not trolling and I'm mistaken.  It was only during PT we couldn't wear watches...but basic was so long ago I forgot my hair used to be brown


----------



## Sharp

Loosen the strap if you have a non-classical watch and place it higher up on your forearm. When you're done, just tighten it up back to your wrist.


----------



## J.Harris

Sharp said:
			
		

> Loosen the strap if you have a non-classical watch and place it higher up on your forearm. When you're done, just tighten it up back to your wrist.



That is what I meant by "readjust"   I have too many watches to know what to do with, so I will definitely leave the ones with metal bracelets at home


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Really?

You'll do what you're told. If you ask, they may let you. That's the end of the convo. 

Off track right away with stupidity over watches.

This has to be a set up for April Fools.

We're done here.


----------



## Snb

I have a problem with push-ups. 
I'm a tall and fairly large guy at 6'6 and 285. I'm a CIS offensive lineman, so I would consider myself a fairly strong guy - I'm in the weight room four days a week now that we are in the off-season.
However, push-ups are still the death of me and I think its because of the length of my arms.
When testing my push-up ability, will they use the 'fist' method of measuring how low I can go? Or will they take into consideration that when I go that low I am WELL beyond breaking 90 degrees? Also, do you have to fully lock out your arms at the top for it to be considered a 'proper' push-up. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## MJP

SNB said:
			
		

> I have a problem with push-ups.
> I'm a tall and fairly large guy at 6'6 and 285. I'm a CIS offensive lineman, so I would consider myself a fairly strong guy - I'm in the weight room four days a week now that we are in the off-season.
> However, push-ups are still the death of me and I think its because of the length of my arms.
> When testing my push-up ability, will they use the 'fist' method of measuring how low I can go? Or will they take into consideration that when I go that low I am WELL beyond breaking 90 degrees? Also, do you have to fully lock out your arms at the top for it to be considered a 'proper' push-up.
> Thanks for the help.



While you might will do push ups through recruit training it isn't part of the FORCE test for the CAF.


----------



## cryco

Tall guys not only have to travel the weight more distance (or body), we also need to generate greater torque to move the same weight than a shorter person would have to.
Oh life can be unfair.


----------



## ZacheryK

I'm about the same height as you, not built like a barn, but still. I found that if I narrowed my arms so that they were right under my shoulders, and didnt flare my elbows out at all, it was a lot easier for me to do pushups. Even still, I only did pushups in basic, once I hit my Infantry course course staff just kind of forgot about all that jazz and focused more on teaching us. Not to say we didnt receive our fair share of jackings. As was mentioned earlier you wont have to do pushups during the FORCE test, there is a pseudo burpee during the dash portion, but other than that you'll be fine.


----------



## GreenWood

I have had shoulder surgery and I find that "Military Push-up" are easier on my body than standard push-ups. Maybe this might help you.

See ref below:

http://youtu.be/YMc1J7MnEMI


----------



## cryco

It will focus more on your tris and chest, so if you're not used to that, you will find it more difficult to do. The wider position is somewhat easier because your shoulders kick in, but many people have a tendency to flare elbows out and to place hands too far in front. 
I try to do as many 'proper' push up as I can, ie, hands at chest level (so that if you flared your thumb to the side, it would touch your chest), elbows tucked (more or less) and about shoulder width, and when I can't get anymore out, I open up my stance and maybe get a couple of more in. 
And when you're completely drained, wait a minute, and do some more with a wide stance. 
You also do not need to lock your elbows. No exercise should ever lock the joint. It's horrible for your joints.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

What are you benchpressing?  At 6'6 and 285 I have no doubt you are strong but are you strong relative to your size?  Which is really what a pushup is a measurement off anyways.

I had trouble cranking out more than 40 pushups and had pretty much plateaued.  I started lifting weights (followed Mark Rippetoe's Starting Strength Program) and added 30+ pushups to my total.  The last time I ran an Expres Test, I cranked out 78 consecutive pushups.

I am 5'10 and weigh 192lbs; however, my max benchpress at that time was 260lbs. 1.35x my bodyweight 

My advice to you, if you want to improve your pushups, would be the following:

1.  Lose 20lbs - Being heavy works for football but not so much for the Army.  If you shed down to 260ish with your height, your pushups will get better.

2.  Aim to benchpress at least 1x your bodyweight as a minimum, goal to strive for is between 1.3 and 1.5x your bodyweight.  You will crank pushups out like nothing then.

3.  What are your pullups/chinups like?  Your pushup problem could also be related to your back as these muscles tend to compliment each other.  You should aim to be able to do 12 to 15 consecutive chinups if you also want to rock at pushups.  These will also strengthen your core which will help with pushups.  

Last thing I would also do is everytime you lift weights, squat!  Squats are the most important exercise there is and if you crush squats every weight session, the rest of your body will also get strong.


----------



## Snb

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> What are you benchpressing?  At 6'6 and 285 I have no doubt you are strong but are you strong relative to your size?  Which is really what a pushup is a measurement off anyways.
> 
> I had trouble cranking out more than 40 pushups and had pretty much plateaued.  I started lifting weights (followed Mark Rippetoe's Starting Strength Program) and added 30+ pushups to my total.  The last time I ran an Expres Test, I cranked out 78 consecutive pushups.
> 
> I am 5'10 and weigh 192lbs; however, my max benchpress at that time was 260lbs. 1.35x my bodyweight
> 
> My advice to you, if you want to improve your pushups would be the following:
> 
> 1.  Lose 20lbs - Being heavy works for football but not so much for the Army.  If you shed down to 260ish with your height, your pushups will get better.
> 
> 2.  Aim to benchpress at least 1x your bodyweight as a minimum, goal to strive for is between 1.3 and 1.5x your bodyweight.  You will crank pushups out like nothing then.
> 
> 3.  What are your pullups/chinups like?  Your pushup problem could also be related to your back as these muscles tend to compliment each other.  You should aim to be able to do 12 to 15 consecutive chinups if you also want to rock at pushups.  These will also strengthen your core which will help with pushups.
> 
> Last thing I would also do is everytime you lift weights, squat!  Squats are the most important exercise their is and if crush squats every weight session, the rest of your body will also get strong.



My max bench is at 315lb. Not exactly where it should be, but it is something that I struggle with (again with the long arms thing). 
As for squats, I squat once a week normally. My other lower body day usually consists of power cleans and/or deadlifts. Also, I do plan to drop as much as 30lbs once I'm done with football. However, I have 3 more years of university to go.


----------



## Snb

Also, how picky will they be on having a high butt or say an arch in your back while doing them?


----------



## MJP

SNB said:
			
		

> Also, how picky will they be on having a high butt or say an arch in your back while doing them?



There is no test on them, so while form matters it isn't an issue!  Worse case is someone will tell you to get your butt down.  You are really worrying about the wrong thing.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

SNB said:
			
		

> My max bench is at 315lb. Not exactly where it should be, but it is something that I struggle with (again with the long arms thing).
> As for squats, I squat once a week normally. My other lower body day usually consists of power cleans and/or deadlifts. Also, I do plan to drop as much as 30lbs once I'm done with football. However, I have 3 more years of university to go.



If you drop 30lbs, your pushups will def improve significantly.  You're also only 19 so you have plenty of time to get stronger.  I was a scrawny 160lbs when I joined the Army but as I got older, I got stronger naturally over time.  I sent you a PM btw.

I will also second what MJP says by saying that the military will not test you for pushups anymore, we have a new test so you need not worry about pushup form.  Nevertheless, I would never tell you to not get good at pushups because even if you won't be tested on them, you will still do lots!


----------



## Snb

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> If you drop 30lbs, your pushups will def improve significantly.  You're also only 19 so you have plenty of time to get stronger.  I was a scrawny 160lbs when I joined the Army but as I got older, I got stronger naturally over time.  I sent you a PM btw.
> 
> I will also second what MJP says by saying that the military will not test you for pushups anymore, we have a new test so you need not worry about pushup form.  Nevertheless, I would never tell you to not get good at pushups because even if you won't be tested on them, you will still do lots!





			
				MJP said:
			
		

> There is no test on them, so while form matters it isn't an issue!  Worse case is someone will tell you to get your butt down.  You are really worrying about the wrong thing.



I completely misread your first reply, MJP. I did not know that they had changed their testing up until now.
Opinions on the FORCE test?


----------



## mariomike

SNB said:
			
		

> Opinions on the FORCE test?



Fitness for Operational Requirements of CF Employment (FORCE): New PT test stds  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/106313.75

33 pages.


----------



## MJP

SNB said:
			
		

> I completely misread your first reply, MJP. I did not know that they had changed their testing up until now.
> Opinions on the FORCE test?



If you can breathe and walk without falling over you will pass the test.  It is a joke among most in the CAF.


----------



## runormal

The timings are far too generous. I think it is a good base, but it leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## cryco

Tall people with a high BMI will always have a hard time lifting relative to their weight. 
Worry more about losing weight if you can. You will do a lot of running, and the extra weight will make your runs more difficult on your cardio and your knees. My goal is to lose 20 ish lbs, to make everything easier (240 lbs at 6'3"). And when I reach that goal, I'll see if I can lose some more without compromising my strength too much.

Ok, I found some of the science that explains the difficulty larger/taller people have:

taken from http://physics.stackexchange.com/

Strength

Strength goes like area. Intuitively, the cross sectional area of a muscle counts the number of muscle fibers (actually, myofibrils). Thus, S∝A∝L2. But mass goes like volume, M∝V∝L3. Therefore strength is proportional to the 2/3 power of mass,
S∝M2/3.
This equation expresses the fact that an increase in mass does not give a proportionate increase in strength. For example, adding 25% to your mass will increase your strength by about 16%, assuming your body composition and neuromuscular skills don't change appreciably.

Relative strength

In addition, we find that relative strength, strength per unit mass, goes like M−1/3,
SM∝M−1/3.
Thus, after adding 25% to your mass and getting 16% stronger, you are actually 7% weaker in terms of relative strength.

These facts are known, at least intuitively, to all athletes. In strength sports, formulas such as these are used to compare athletes across weight classes. For example the Wilks coefficient is used to ``normalize'' weight lifted. (In fact the Wilks coefficient is roughly (50/M)2/3, where M is the lifter's mass in kilograms.)


Some more interesting reading;
http://hep.ucsb.edu/courses/ph6b_99/0111299sci-scaling.html


----------



## GreenWood

Again you shouldn't worry about it, you will get used to it. Just don't give up and results will follow, again expect to lose ALOT of weight, they will be controlling when you eat and will force you to drink ALOT!

I went in almost weighing 190 and came out a little below 150. We did more pushups than you could ever imagine, just as many pull-ups and had some awesome lengthy conversations while planking.


----------



## The_Falcon

You SHOULD worry about proper technique (or form as some call) with push ups (anything really) to ensure you don't grind your shoulders into dust. I won't say there is a right/wrong way, but there is definitely an optimal way and a suboptimal way to do push up. Dr. Kelly Starrett has made some very good videos of how to perform pushups optimally.

Also (tangent) but optimal push up technique also heavy relies on having a very strong "core".  When people with a weak core musculature do push ups, they do one of two things, butt in air or sagging back.


----------



## InBound

If some one told you that in two months to the day, you had to perform 50 pushups in one set, unbroken, chest and chin to floor and full lockout at the elbows for 50 reps, or else they would kill somebody in your family.. Would you do pushups everyday? This is a very harsh example, but the point is, if you take this recruitment process seriously and want to do the best you can to further your chances of being hired by the CF, why not work just as hard? My advice is do pushups, pullups and situps and go for a run with a weighted backpack every morning as if poochie had a stick of radium in his kibbles and bits!


----------



## Blackadder1916

InBound said:
			
		

> If some one told you that in two months to the day, you had to perform 50 pushups in one set, unbroken, chest and chin to floor and full lockout at the elbows for 50 reps, or else they would kill somebody in your family.. Would you do pushups everyday?  . . . . .



No, I'd call the police.  Obviously, a person making such a threat is possibly a dangerous lunatic.


----------



## InBound

Oh right! Yeah I forgot the police do things around here! Imagine that!  :bowing:


----------



## fatboy777

Ive applyed online already and just waiting back for a responce, over the last 3 months ive lost 30lbs from eating healthy only drinking water and 30 min walks that are now jogs daily but now i'm 280lbs and 5'9 should i have waited to sign up? ive simulated the fitness test and passed it, also i can do about 1 and a half pushups mostly because of my beer belly, are those still required or do they just yell at you more when you fail kinda thing? i seen they removed them from the basic fitness test you have to pass, ive read if you fail the fitness test you go too warrior platoon but i know i can pass the fitness test. So do you think i can survive basic if i pass the fitness test i cant do 1 pushup?


----------



## LightFighter

Good job on the weight loss so far, keep at it. 


IMO, you should have waited till you were at a decent level of fitness before applying. This is the Military you are entering. You will do push ups, you will do runs, etc in basic training. Prepare for that. 


Seeing as you just applied, you probably have a fair bit of
time before BMQ. Spend it wisely


----------



## fatboy777

i applyed in july still havent heard anything back at all, what would happen at basic if someone told you to do pushups and you can only do 1 do they write you up or something?


----------



## Fluff

Make sure to do pushups multiple times a day (I do morning and lunch) as well and you will find you make large gains in no time. A large part of it (at least for me) was getting my body use to the idea of how to do a pushups and do them efficiently. This means the first month you will be able to add likely 3-5 pushups a week (which the weight loss will help with throughout that), then after that the gains will become slower but it will become easier.

Also since you just applied online you will still have months to prep and practice.


----------



## fatboy777

i tryed to get advice from my brother hes in the army as a medic, he told me its a walk in the park and i'll be fine, but im not so sure, he also told me to lie about past marajauna use and that they dont drug test you in or before basic.


----------



## mariomike

For reference, perhaps,

cant do 1 pushup basic?

will be merged with.

Pushups- Try Reading Here First- Merged Thread  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13145.425
18 pages.

See also,

Extra weight  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/121440.0

Medical Standards are discussed below. As always, best to contact Recruiting.

Canadian Armed Forces Medical Standards (CFP 154)
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/index.page

I'm over-weight how much does it affect my recruitment  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/110389.0
2 pages.

can my weight affect my medical?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/120516.0

"overweight" women and applying  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/114465.0

Whats the height and weight requirement for females in the CF?
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/89279/post-876434.html#msg876434

Medical Standards - Weight  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/93013.0
2 pages.

Strange body shape or am I overweight? Need some help  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/27332.0/nowap.html
2 pages.

Forces "fat camp"
http://army.ca/forums/threads/113364.0

Body Fat  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/21881.0

Fat troops  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/1406.0
13 pages.

BMI
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+weight&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=R5xvVtyWCoyN8QfehI6oAg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+BMI

Fitness
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+weight&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=vhhwVtTzGoqN8Qecp47gBg&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+fitness

Fat
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+leadership&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=TC1wVujdAouN8Qf2uo7QAw&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+Fat

Physical Fitness (Jogging, Diet, Cardiovascular, and Strength )
http://army.ca/forums/threads/23364.0
20 pages.

Report suggests 3/4 of Canadian Forces personnel are overweight, obese  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/124420/post-1460730.html#msg1460730
3 pages.

etc...



			
				fatboy777 said:
			
		

> he also told me to lie about past marajauna use and that they dont drug test you in or before basic.



Merged drugs thread (previous use, testing, etc.)  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12779.0
46 pages.


----------



## AbdullahD

fatboy777 said:
			
		

> i tryed to get advice from my brother hes in the army as a medic, he told me its a walk in the park and i'll be fine, but im not so sure, he also told me to lie about past marajauna use and that they dont drug test you in or before basic.



One piece of advice. DO NOT LIE. Marijuana will most likely not make it impossible to get in. They just want you clean for 'x' amount of time. Take that time to get fit. I am not a recruiter or in the army or in a medical trade, but this is my understanding and advice.

Take it for what you will.
Abdullah


----------



## Lumber

fatboy777 said:
			
		

> ... he also told me to lie about past marajauna use and that they dont drug test you in or before basic.



He's right in that they don't test you.

He's wrong in that you should lie. I'm sorry if I'm about to offend your family, but I'm quite disturbed that a serving member (a medic to boot) would openly advocate that you lie on an application to the FORCES.

Keep up your fitness regiment, get that weight down, keep doing push-ups, and stay away from the pot brownies. You're on the right track.


----------



## Jarnhamar

fatboy777 said:
			
		

> i tryed to get advice from my brother hes in the army as a medic, he told me its a walk in the park and i'll be fine, but im not so sure, he also told me to lie about past marajauna use and that they dont drug test you in or before basic.



 :

I'm sure you have more shocking admissions than that. Come on, bring out the big guns.


----------



## messupdude

If you lie and they find out later down the road you will be charged. To pass the drug screening you need to be clean for 2 or more years. I did my CFAT and drug questionnaire in April 2015. This is what the people at CFRC have told me.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike

The "Do not lie" part has been explained many times,

Merged drugs thread (previous use, testing, etc.)  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/12779.0
46 pages.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

Be honest about your past.  On the topic of pushups, do what's called greasing the groove.


I'll post a link but essentially it involves doing pushups throughout the day but never to your maximum effort.  You'll see massive gains very quickly.

https://breakingmuscle.com/strength-conditioning/greasing-the-groove-how-to-make-it-work-for-you

Do 60 to 70 percent of what your max is 5 or 6 Times a day, 5 to 6 Times a week and you'll see massive improvement.  Works for pretty much any muscle group you want to target.


----------



## mariomike

Adding for reference,



			
				Humphrey Bogart said:
			
		

> On the topic of pushups, do what's called greasing the groove.
> 
> 
> I'll post a link but essentially it involves doing pushups throughout the day but never to your maximum effort.  You'll see massive gains very quickly.
> 
> https://breakingmuscle.com/strength-conditioning/greasing-the-groove-how-to-make-it-work-for-you
> 
> Do 60 to 70 percent of what your max is 5 or 6 Times a day, 5 to 6 Times a week and you'll see massive improvement.  Works for pretty much any muscle group you want to target.


----------



## dbrks88

messupdude said:
			
		

> If you lie and they find out later down the road you will be charged. To pass the drug screening you need to be clean for 2 or more years. I did my CFAT and drug questionnaire in April 2015. This is what the people at CFRC have told me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk



You do not need to be clean for 2+ years. My brother in law did his cfat/tsd/drug info form late 2015 and admitted to smoking weed a month prior. His file was closed and they told him to re open in May 2016.


----------



## messupdude

dbrks88 said:
			
		

> You do not need to be clean for 2+ years. My brother in law did his cfat/tsd/drug info form late 2015 and admitted to smoking weed a month prior. His file was closed and they told him to re open in May 2016.


Weird. This was what I was told at the Vancouver CFRC around 2015 April.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## George Wallace

messupdude said:
			
		

> dbrks88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do not need to be clean for 2+ years. My brother in law did his cfat/tsd/drug info form late 2015 and admitted to smoking weed a month prior. His file was closed and they told him to re open in May 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> Weird. This was what I was told at the Vancouver CFRC around 2015 April.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



BE VERY CAREFUL HERE.

We do not know the whole story, nor the amount or frequency that that person may have smoked weed.  There is a difference between having tried one joint, being an occasional user, or being a habitual user.  It will be up to the CFRC to determine which is the case for each individual as to what they will do in accepting or delaying an application.


----------



## dbrks88

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Weird. This was what I was told at the Vancouver CFRC around 2015 April.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> BE VERY CAREFUL HERE.
> 
> We do not know the whole story, nor the amount or frequency that that person may have smoked weed.  There is a difference between having tried one joint, being an occasional user, or being a habitual user.  It will be up to the CFRC to determine which is the case for each individual as to what they will do in accepting or delaying an application.




Yeah I am sure it is different for everyone but the longest I have heard is generally 6 months. He was an every day smoker. He has done his medical/interview and recently had to redo his paperwork. He started smoking again. He is not the sharpest tool in the shed that is for sure.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Hard not to view this as a troll attempt.

Poster asks a pretty ridiculous question which his "brother in the military" apparently couldn't answer or wasn't asked.
Poster mentions drug use and his medic brother tells him to lie about it.
100lbs over weight.
Poster hasn't returned since registering.

We just had the same post a few months ago. 100+ pounds over weight and can't even do a pushup, can I still pass? type thing. 
 :


----------



## PMedMoe

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Hard not to view this as a troll attempt.



That was my first thought...but then, I'm pretty cynical....   :dunno:


----------



## fatboy777

Hi im applying for the navy and it asks if your a visible minority is there any benefit to saying yes, tech i am mixed race my mother is white european heritage and my fathers family are sephardic jews from spain and morocco but i look kinda white, on the street and work white people think im white but non white people always ask me if im jewish but im actually christian. Im just worryed when i go to the recruiting centre they will be like this white guy thinks hes a minority lol.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Don't worry buddy!  Just tell them that they are racists if they assume your racial heritage. 

Then tell them to check their "able to do more than one push-up" privilege at the door and remind them that pot is being decriminalized so it's okay that you used to smoke it.  Hows your weight loss going anyways?


----------



## dimsum

fatboy777 said:
			
		

> Hi im applying for the navy and it asks if your a visible minority is there any benefit to saying yes, tech i am mixed race my mother is white european heritage and my fathers family are sephardic jews from spain and morocco but i look kinda white, on the street and work white people think im white but non white people always ask me if im jewish but im actually christian. Im just worryed when i go to the recruiting centre they will be like this white guy thinks hes a minority lol.



I'm a non-white person and would have a hard time telling if someone was Jewish or Christian.  Did I miss that qualification somewhere?


----------



## fatboy777

My luck im prob gona get a minority recruiting officer and hes gona be like wtf your white...should i just say no im not on aplication or do minoritys get better chances of geting in?


----------



## dimsum

fatboy777 said:
			
		

> My luck im prob gona get a minority recruiting officer and hes gona be like wtf your white...should i just say no im not on aplication or do minoritys get better chances of geting in?



Maybe ask him/her what constitutes a "visible minority", then decide accordingly?


----------



## AbdullahD

fatboy777 said:
			
		

> Hi im applying for the navy



You have not heard about the navy, have you? Oh dear... they uh, 'like' minorities there...



> and it asks if your a visible minority is there any benefit to saying yes



No, not at all. Well aside from easier bmq, you roll up and say you are a visible minority to your bmq instructor and they go easier on you... or so ive heard.



> , tech i am mixed race my mother is white european heritage and my fathers family are sephardic jews from spain and morocco but i look kinda white,



Ok, your white. Maybe we should check the invisible minority box. Hell your a white christian dude.. cant be to mamy around. We should set you up a fb group. 



> on the street and work white people think im white



Wait, you work the streets? Like you know.. hustling... you may want to keep that on the d l my wigga.



> but non white people always ask me if im jewish but im actually christian.



White people just dont understand, only the non white people understand us invisible minority pain and suffering. It is tough, I know.



> Im just worryed when i go to the recruiting centre they will be like this white guy thinks hes a minority lol.



Maybe if they are rascist and right. You are white, hell a lot of arabs and north african are too. Get over it. 

My benefit of the doubt just wore off for you. And I hope I dont get in trouble  if you arent trolling, stop worrying.

Abdullah

Ps Dimsum you didn't take the qualification course to be recognized as a non white person did you? The SJW University of PC land offers it, the course covers all this. It gives you the ability to jump to conclusions on all topics like religious identity and political leanings... it is a must have. 



			
				fatboy777 said:
			
		

> My luck im prob gona get a minority recruiting officer and hes gona be like wtf your white...should i just say no im not on aplication or do minoritys get better chances of geting in?



Oh yeah I checked that box and they sent me an email the very next day. It is a golden ticket man.


----------



## Jarnhamar

fatboy777 said:
			
		

> My luck im prob gona get a minority recruiting officer and hes gona be like wtf your white...should i just say no im not on aplication or do minoritys get better chances of geting in?



And just WHY are you assuming the recruiting officers gender?!

Make sure to tell them your a gay minority from an abused home for maximum privilege points.


----------



## fatboy777

Im not gay im a lesbian....a male lesbian yes they do exist.


----------



## Jarnhamar

fatboy777 said:
			
		

> Im not gay im a lesbian....a male lesbian yes they do exist.



What's even more awesome about you is that you have the sum of all human knowledge at your fingertips and you use that gift to troll internet websites as some kind of self-gratifying mental masturbation.


----------



## fatboy777

Im not trolling male lesbians are men that believe they should of been born female like trans women but do not transition but like women instead of men


----------



## fatboy777

My brother still says to lie about marajauna use, seen him when he was here in borden working in the clinic over the summer.


----------



## George Wallace

fatboy777 said:
			
		

> My brother still says to lie about marajauna use, seen him when he was here in borden working in the clinic over the summer.



Then your brother is giving you BAD advice.  We can't help it if you do not want to listen to us tell you that; and it does not reflect well on either one of you.


----------



## fatboy777

He told me like 80% of canadian armed forces smoke weed.. Buts that ok i stoped smoking that stuff awhile ago it wasnt good for weight loss


----------



## fatboy777

So i filled out my apllication but didnt submit it yet what i wanted was Aerospace Telecommunication & Information Systems Technician in the airforce, Army Communication and Information Systems Specialist in the amry, Naval Electronic Sensor Operator in he navy as my 3 choices but it will only let me pick 3 from 1 part of the forces, like if i choose navy it will only let me pick 3 navy jobs, the one i want the most is Naval Electronic Sensor Operator in the navy you get to shoot big guns >

Ps: what happens if you acidently fire apon a freindly vehicle? , i seen on the video the navy guy had to shoot a paper ball towed by a f16.


----------



## fatboy777

Just remember that while you still keep geting older those 18 yro female recruits stay the same age.


----------



## blacktriangle

I feel like fatboy's first deployment will be on OP HONOUR.


----------



## fatboy777

Whats OP Honour?


----------



## The Bread Guy

fatboy777 said:
			
		

> what happens if you acidently fire apon a freindly vehicle? , i seen on the video the navy guy had to shoot a paper ball towed by a f16.


You say you're someone of a certain age, so using your common sense, what would YOU like the system to do if you were in a vehicle shot at by your own troops?

BTW, you don't need to multi-post all over the place - it doesn't get your questions answered any quicker.


----------



## fatboy777

Im gona guess they deduct points on your test.


----------



## fatboy777

How do i join op honour sounds like a fun time


----------



## mariomike

fatboy777 said:
			
		

> Whats OP Honour?



http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-support-services/sexual-misconduct.page


----------



## mariomike

fatboy777 said:
			
		

> He told me like 80% of canadian armed forces smoke weed.



I wouldn't know, but you can read more here,

Drug use/drug testing in the CF (merged) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/16153.650
27 pages.


----------



## The Bread Guy

fatboy777 said:
			
		

> Im gona guess they deduct points on your test.


OK, then -- you've had your chance to find information from those who know how the system works, and it appears you're not all that interested in a reasonable exchange, so ...





*Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## mariomike

fatboy777 said:
			
		

> the one i want the most is Naval Electronic Sensor Operator



NES Op
https://army.ca/forums/index.php?board=125.0


----------



## medicineman

fatboy777 said:
			
		

> My brother still says to lie about marajauna use, seen him when he was here in borden working in the clinic over the summer.



Interesting Smithers...sounds like a Reservist medic at that...maybe even a fat one...might have to do some asking around and see if a test for cause is warranted.

MM


----------



## Nuggs

medicineman said:
			
		

> Interesting Smithers...sounds like a Reservist medic at that...maybe even a fat one...might have to do some asking around and see if a test for cause is warranted.
> 
> MM


Well played

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AbdullahD

Ok, Question... I have 25 months 1 day and 5 hours until I apply (socking cash away and getting fit if you need to know) and have been reading this thread and have a question...

I currently have a rowing machine, eliptical, trx, pull up bar, 20lb kettlebell (will be getting a stackable one too), foam roller and some light rubber bands. My work out is split;
Day 1: upper body
Day 2: lower body/core
Day 3: cardio
Day 4:rest/intermittent fast

Now on my upper body and lower body days I train to failure, on my cardio my IB band holds me back. Now I do stretches for my IB band 7 days a week in some way, shape or form.. but right now I'm more concerned with pushups... I can't do any and am reading about greasing the groove... but my understanding is I should only do pushups on the upper body day in order not to over train them and not progress... or is it because I wont go to failure on the other days it is ok? After my upper body days I'm good and sore for 2 or 3 days afterwards, so makes me think I should avoid pushups am I correct or wrong? I am also 6 foot 4 inch, 256 lbs now, down from 270... should I keep my program and focus on cutting fat and the pushups will come? I want to sit around 190lbs before basic... I only use creatine and protein for supplements if you dont count all the coffee I drink 

Am I missing anything or should I just be patient and it will come?

Thanks guys
Abdullah


----------



## ballz

What are you doing on your upper body day and on your lower body/core day?


----------



## AbdullahD

ballz said:
			
		

> What are you doing on your upper body day and on your lower body/core day?



Upper body
5 minutes on eliptical then fluid stretching
Push up from knees to start 6 reps 3 sets (all I can)
Hanging from pull up bar 15 seconds x 3 times
The TRX for tricep, bicep, rowing, chest press, reverse fly exercises
Then I go to a counter do diamond, regular and wide grip pushups till failure

Lower body
Trx hamstring curl and hip press
Squats, both legs and then each leg isolated
Regular Planks from knees and elbows 30 secs x 3
Dolphin planks 30 secs x 3
Side lying leg lifts 
Then I do 60 crunches x 3 (20 straight ahead then 20 to each side)

The little I know from the guys I follow have led me to believe to keep the workouts between 30 to 45 minutes.. so trying to keep them in that limit.

Abdullah


----------



## ballz

I have no formal education or training in this, everything I know is self-learned and that ain't a whole lot. If you're doing all this with a trainer ignore what I am saying. Maybe they are looking at your long-term goals of weight loss and just getting your body used to moving / doing work on a consistent basis to start. If you are overweight and the goal is to lose almost 80 lbs over 2 years then sure, 2 days doing muscular work, 1 day doing cardio, and 1 day rest is going to go a long ways towards weight loss if combined with proper nutrition, and if you've lost 14 lbs so far that's great.

But, when it comes to performing more push-ups, etc...

You are not putting nearly enough stress on your body to cause it to have to adapt and therefore grow / improve.

Calisthenics are low-weight and do minimal damage to the muscles. If you want to improve your ability to do push-ups simply through calisthenics, you need to do them *a lot,* and since they don't do a lot of damage to muscles you can do them a lot and still adequately recover. So yes, if you are going to rely solely on calisthenics, then you need to be doing them much more frequently than once every four days if you want to see any improvement. Upper body / lower body splits are usually used by people who are using a lot of weight and therefore need 2+ days to recover after they've put their muscles through a meat grinder.

One thing I did when I wanted to improve my push-up count was start doing sets with a weighted vest. My max was at about 35. If I just kept doing push-ups it seemed like I felt no improvement. When I added a 40lb vest and started doing 3 sets of 8.. then 3 sets of 9 ... then 3 sets of 10... the extra stress from the strength component started adding up quick and within 2-3 workouts I was already seeing results. And that's because I introduced a strength component to it (the vest).

Personally, I think you should be doing something as simple and effective as the "starting strength" program. One of the base components of muscular endurance (which is what push-ups are a measure of) is strength. After the base components are achieved, then it's just "conditioning" after that to get what you want. You're a big guy but if you can't do one actual push-up you are clearly lacking strength. The 3 or 4 simple compound lifts involved in "starting strength" will hit every muscle group you are trying to hit in those work-outs. You will improve your strength throughout your entire body far more effectively than by doing calisthenics and rubber band workouts.

After building up a solid base of strength you will probably find that it is much easier to then condition your muscles to perform low-weight, high-volume calisthenic exercises. As you would already have the strength at that point necessary to perform, they will respond to the new stimulus of higher volume and adapt pretty quickly.


----------



## AbdullahD

I am not working with a trainer at all, live in a town that doesn't even have a gym so any and all advice I can find I take.

I will start being more aggressive with the workouts then, I was taking the feeling a bit sore to mean I needed to rest. I will try to get to a full body workout 3x week and doing pushups daily. Took a look at the starting strength program, I will need more equipment for it, once the new years resolution used sales start I'll pick what I need up to expand. Whatever I need to effectively train, or well realistically train, compensating for the fact I may prefer some systems to others,  I will get.


I am focusing very heavily on my diet, I took the advice I got here to heart and started cutting down on carbs, sugars etc... 

Any rate thanks for shedding light on this for me, I am trying to avoid the set backs of injuries so had to ask and I appreciate the insight.

Abdullah


----------



## ballz

Sorry to hear that, that it is a hard limitation to deal and you may have to get creative.

If you having any luck at all, you will find the following:

1. Power rack w/ built-in pull-up bar such as this https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B014CGZQKG/ref=sspa_dk_detail_1?psc=1&pd_rd_i=B014CGZQKG&pd_rd_w=5wHo1&pf_rd_p=dd8bce25-0727-4a5d-b121-eef3dd7bc606&pd_rd_wg=csild&pf_rd_r=M7K21FQYD8JT9G25F9S7&pd_rd_r=285149a5-204c-11e9-9467-7d8fa144a26c
2. A standard 45-lb barbell
3. A bench (so you can slide it under the bar and use it for bench press.... or incline/decline bench if you are inclined to add those lifts eventually)
4. Some cast iron...  A pair each of 2.5s, 5s, 10s, 25s, and 45s. You'll need more 45s as you go up in weight but at least you can buy  those as a reward for your strength gains 

If you are saavy you can probably get all that for less than $1000... which is a big commitment, and it requires dedicating some living space that you may not have, but you'll never need a gym membership again if you've got those things. It's old school, simple, and effective.

If that's not workable, you can get creative to add more of a strength component. Start doing push-ups with a plate or sandbag on your back or in a backpack that you are wearing, etc. Start doing your squats while holding the kettle bells or other heavy object in your arms (goblet squat) or above your head (overhead squat), etc. Running up hills, stairs, etc. are all strength exercises.

And, lastly... don't jump to follow my advice. If what you are doing is working (you are losing weight, etc), don't feel like you need to change. If you lose 50 lbs I guarantee your calisthenic performance is bound to improve simply from the weight loss.


----------



## AbdullahD

Tee hee  

We bought a 5 bedroom house.. adding a 6th this spring. I plan on converting half the garage into a gym, I will be picking things up as I go and yes never needing a gym again would be a nice thing.

But sadly.. we will be renting this monster out after I enroll and will likely be downsizing. So for now I will make the best use of it.. but if I get posted to the west coast.. downsizing will be in order if we get to the east we wont need to.

I see one or all three of those things almost weekly up for sale, I will pick one up when I see one for a good deal.. or I will spend my Canadian tire money and just go get it. Plan on getting a treadmill eventually too.

Thanks again for the advice.


----------

